# Knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!!!



## knittingneedles

Come and join us to talk about all things knitting and cooking and craziness in general!!

If anyone needs a visual of our Resort. .We choose this one! Just have to kick out the owners and it's ours... equipped with a LYS and SPA!!

http://www.gardengablesinn.com/


----------



## Barbara Ann

I love it!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm saving this one, will check in again in the morning!


----------



## trasara

Just checking in , whos carrying the bags?


----------



## knittingneedles

You are dear, we all have our own baggage to carry..sorry, can't afford to carry someone elses!!!


----------



## trasara

Think I might start my socks today as I am fed up with changing colours from black to white on the piano scarf, I have dicovered I hate lots of rejoining yarn....


----------



## Bitsey

So how did you create paradise.


----------



## knittingneedles

trasara said:


> Think I might start my socks today as I am fed up with changing colours from black to white on the piano scarf, I have dicovered I hate lots of rejoining yarn....


Just the thought of FairIsle scares me to death!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> So how did you create paradise.


HUH?? Weren't you there when we set it all up? Bitsey????


----------



## knittingneedles

Going to dinner, see ya'll tomorrow (or maybe later).. Have a great night..


----------



## trasara

see you in the dining room for the buffet breakfast haha


----------



## knittingneedles

Don't I wish!!!! L8R


----------



## Bitsey

Just a comment. Yes I was there when we created it. But how did you create this on the forum. Oh, dud, brain spasm. I think it is my bedtime. In the morning folks. Boy, sewbiz is going to be blown away. Tomorrow Trasara.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Just a comment. Yes I was there when we created it. But how did you create this on the forum. Oh, dud, brain spasm. I think it is my bedtime. In the morning folks. Boy, sewbiz is going to be blown away. Tomorrow Trasara.


HOORAY< MY George, I think she got it!!!


----------



## trasara

Sleep tight everyone, I'll turn out the lights.


----------



## onesoutherngal

what! i finally get here after a long day at work and then 2 ballgames....and you all go to bed????

oh well, see ya'll after tomorrows softball....


----------



## knittingneedles

Sorry, was watching TV online.. just came to check if anything was new.. and saw you.. poor girlie.. sorry.. tomorrow we pick it up again.. 

good nite everyone!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Winery is a good thing.... Didn't see the LYS but what do you want for a mere $400 to $500 a night? Off to bed with visions of sugar plums and yarn balls dancing in my head..


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning! The breakfast buffet is all set and ready when you are.

I have to go color my hair and do what I dare!

Will check back shortly to see who's awake. My nephew got up at 3:00 am, sent him back to bed, he got up at 3:30 am, sent him back to bed, then I had trouble getting back to sleep. Rough night. Hubby gave up and got up for awhile and now he''s sleeping in his chair, snoring! Guess it's gonna be one of those days!

Later!


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all. Waiting for company.

FIRST RECIPE: Pickled Green Tomatoes

2- 4 lbs of green tomatoe

clean jars and hot clean lids (boiling water) (place lides in boiling water to sterlize)

add to each jar: 1 tablespoon dill seed
1/8 teaspoon crushed red pepper (add more if you like it hot.

Pack jars with tomatoes

Have boiling : 2 1/2 cups white vinegar
2 1/2 cups distilled water 
1/4 cup pickling salt (no idodine salt)

Pour hot mixture over tomatoes, wipe jar rim, place lids on and tighten. Let cool. When mixture is cool you will hear jar lids pop. means they are sealed. Put away for a couple of weeks. when ready put jar in fridge and enjoy. Susan


----------



## Bitsey

Next recipe will came after I put my face on and do my hair. B


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i don't know how to do canning. i've never done that before. i know some friends who have, and they're canned food was delicious. and also, i desperately need my hair done. i always wear it up. i need it colored & cut. we need some beautiful garden pics with pools. that one lady pic was nice.


----------



## pearlone

May I come to your resort? It looks absolutely lovely and serene. I promise to mind my manners and eat everything set before me and to say please and thank you. What fun everyone could have at such a lovely place. Sitting under the spreading limbs of trees knitting and discussing the why and where for of the world. I guess my imagination is running over time. Please leave a light on for me, as I am packing my bags right now.lol


----------



## Bitsey

Of course, all are welcome.

CHEESECAKE RECIPE

2 Packages of Zwieback ( sometimes found in the baby food aisle) like a cimnamom based toast.

3 8 oz. packages of cream cheese
4 eggs
1 cup of sugar
2 tsp vanilla 
1 stick of butter
1 pint of sour cream
inside Zwieback package there are 2 packs. so blend 3 packs of zwieback in processor. you will have 1 small pack left.

melt stick of butter and mix with zwieback crumbs and pat into the bottom of a springform pan/.

in your mixer put 1 package of softened cream cheese and 1 egg, mix

blend, then add 1 package of cream cheese and 1 egg blend well, add 3rd package of cream cheese and one egg. blend well.

Then add 1 egg
1 cup of sugar and 2 tsp of vanilla. process well until well blended.

Pour into pan bake at 350 degrees for about 50 minutes

Remove from oven and spread on 1 pint of sour cream and bake 8 more minutes or until done.

I usually bake this with heavy tinfold wrapped around the pan and in a water bath. Enjoy. 

I will post recipe and check it.


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi bitsey, i don't know how to do canning. i've never done that before. i know some friends who have, and they're canned food was delicious. and also, i desperately need my hair done. i always wear it up. i need it colored & cut. we need some beautiful garden pics with pools. that one lady pic was nice.


Ditto! Not Ditto! Ditto! Not Ditto! Ditto! Ditto!

AND good morning my fellow knitters!


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Of course, all are welcome.
> 
> CHEESECAKE RECIPE
> 
> 2 Packages of Zwieback ( sometimes found in the baby food aisle) like a cimnamom based toast.
> 
> 3 8 oz. packages of cream cheese
> 4 eggs
> 1 cup of sugar
> 2 tsp vanilla
> 1 stick of butter
> 1 pint of sour cream
> inside Zwieback package there are 2 packs. so blend 3 packs of zwieback in processor. you will have 1 small pack left.
> 
> melt stick of butter and mix with zwieback crumbs and pat into the bottom of a springform pan/.
> 
> in your mixer put 1 package of softened cream cheese and 1 egg, mix
> 
> blend, then add 1 package of cream cheese and 1 egg blend well, add 3rd package of cream cheese and one egg. blend well.
> 
> Then add 1 egg
> 1 cup of sugar and 2 tsp of vanilla. process well until well blended.
> 
> Pour into pan bake at 350 degrees for about 50 minutes
> 
> Remove from oven and spread on 1 pint of sour cream and bake 8 more minutes or until done.
> 
> I usually bake this with heavy tinfold wrapped around the pan and in a water bath. Enjoy.
> 
> I will post recipe and check it.


Very cool.. who would have thought of Zwieback??


----------



## dissi

Arghhh I found you  bags have been packed for a week! (come to think of it, they were still packed from shooting camp!) just finishing dinner, I have dauphonaise potaots, chicken en croute (with cheese and ham) and carrots (need the healthy bit) followed by fresh cream profiteroles.....

gonna try Bitsey's cheesecake tommoro...substituting ginger biscuits for the base


----------



## Bitsey

It makes a much better crust instead of graham crackers. And good morning to you Knitting are you just waking? Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Of course, all are welcome.
> 
> CHEESECAKE RECIPE
> 
> 2 Packages of Zwieback ( sometimes found in the baby food aisle) like a cimnamom based toast.
> 
> 3 8 oz. packages of cream cheese
> 4 eggs
> 1 cup of sugar
> 2 tsp vanilla
> 1 stick of butter
> 1 pint of sour cream
> inside Zwieback package there are 2 packs. so blend 3 packs of zwieback in processor. you will have 1 small pack left.
> 
> melt stick of butter and mix with zwieback crumbs and pat into the bottom of a springform pan/.
> 
> in your mixer put 1 package of softened cream cheese and 1 egg, mix
> 
> blend, then add 1 package of cream cheese and 1 egg blend well, add 3rd package of cream cheese and one egg. blend well.
> 
> Then add 1 egg
> 1 cup of sugar and 2 tsp of vanilla. process well until well blended.
> 
> Pour into pan bake at 350 degrees for about 50 minutes
> 
> Remove from oven and spread on 1 pint of sour cream and bake 8 more minutes or until done.
> 
> I usually bake this with heavy tinfold wrapped around the pan and in a water bath. Enjoy.
> 
> I will post recipe and check it.


Very cool.. who would have thought of Zwieback??


----------



## Bitsey

Ginger biscuits...never heard of those. I wonder if they would be similar to Ginger snaps? Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

The zwieback makes a better crust than graham crackers.


----------



## dissi

Bitsey pm me an address I will send you a packet..ginger biscuits are good if you have a dodgy tummy! and also make a great cheesecake base 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginger_biscuit


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Ginger biscuits...never heard of those. I wonder if they would be similar to Ginger snaps? Bitsey


I am catching up.. yes I believe it is ginger snaps and ginger biscuits should be the same


----------



## knittingneedles

dissi said:


> Bitsey pm me an address I will send you a packet..ginger biscuits are good if you have a dodgy tummy! and also make a great cheesecake base
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginger_biscuit


dissi If you can just post a pix of a ginger biscuit .. .we can compare..


----------



## dissi

They are commonly known here in the uk as ginger nuts. I was raised on them, because my dad had what is now known as IBS and they settled his tummy...wonderful for dunking in strong breakfast tea...


----------



## knittingneedles

sounds the same to me


----------



## dissi

http://www.atb-bargains.co.uk/mcvities-ginger-nuts-1109-p.asp


----------



## Bitsey

Well, knitting the tomato pickles and the cheesecake are there for you. Bits

And where is Barbara?


----------



## knittingneedles

Dreamweaver said:


> Winery is a good thing.... Didn't see the LYS but what do you want for a mere $400 to $500 a night? Off to bed with visions of sugar plums and yarn balls dancing in my head..


Dreamweaver.. it's our fantasy home.. we would take it over and open a LYS in the barn and knit on the porch and have alpacas and sheep (merino) and rabbits (angora) and be self sustaining.. and Barbara Ann would drive over to have a playdate since she is within driving distance.. But the rest of us would live nicely without MEN... only young strapping ones from Australia to shear the sheep and alpacas... and we can watch from the porch..


----------



## knittingneedles

dissi said:


> http://www.atb-bargains.co.uk/mcvities-ginger-nuts-1109-p.asp


They look the same to me..


----------



## dissi

I cant believe i mentioned ibs and now im getting adverts for immodium!


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Well, knitting the tomato pickles and the cheesecake are there for you. Bits
> 
> And where is Barbara?


I already cut and pasted it into my recipe file on my comp...

thank you so much..

what kinda recipes do you want from me?

what do you like to eat???

what ethnic group?

I cook, thai, chinese, italian, japanese, hungarian, middle eastern, not too crazy for indian food..


----------



## Bitsey

You know me send me something you love. I am not into middle eastern food. Love italian, kosher foods, german...anything B


----------



## Bitsey

Guys, we left August swap looking rather empty we will just have to go bck and forth. B


----------



## pearlone

I used to make cheesecake with Zwieback, but lost the recipe, then over the years forgot about it. Thanks so much for recipe I have saved it.


----------



## knittingneedles

A Variation of Yemenite Chicken Soup



This is basically my Chicken Soupsometimes I add the spice mixture called Hawaij sometimes I don't, depends on if I want it spicier.. the spice is a mixture of the following spices and used in Israel. Its got a certain kinda kick to it..it changes the whole feeling of the chicken soup but makes it very hardy

The hawaij spice is the most important ingredient for making this particular soup.. BUT IF YOU LEAVE IT OUT.. YOU MAKE MY NORMAL SOUP. The soup spice is bright yellow you can purchase hawaij in Middle Eastern Markets or make it by yourself (the recipe appears below).

AND Here are three super-secret steps to making fluffy, delicious matzo balls:
1.	Use seltzer instead of water.
2.	Oil your hands before shaping the balls.
3.	Boil matzo balls under a lid.
Enjoy!
For soup:
1 cut-up chicken or 5 chicken legs
1 large onion 
1 large parsnip
1large turnip
1 large kohlrabi 
3 large carrots  sliced
3 zucchinis
3 stalks of celery
1 bunch parsley
1 bunch dill (or dried but lots.. 2 tablespoons at least)
1 lb pumpkin or 2 sweet potatoes (cut into 2-inch pieces)  optional
1 tbsp salt
1 tbsp Hawaij soup spice (optional)
Large Pot 
Water to cover and then some, make sure there is plenty of water since it will cook for quite a while (2 -3 hours).
I chop the veggies and sauté them in a bit of oil. 
I brown the chicken pieces (you can use chicken carcasses if you want instead of whole chickens) (I usually use whatever I have and once chicken soup is cooked and ready I take out the chicken and shred, some I put back into the pot to serve with the soup and the rest I make chicken salad).. (another recipe that was very popular in my restaurant and very simple) 
Then I just add the soup powder and water and let it cook cook cook keep tasting until it is perfect.. 
This makes a huge amount but we love chicken soup and eat bowl after bowl.. so I always make a very large pot.. If you want to make a smaller pot just cut down on the veggies..if you want more veggies, just add more.


For matzo balls:
4 eggs, lightly beaten
½ cup seltzer
6 tbsp oil
1 cup matzo meal
salt + pepper

For Hawaij soup spice: Totally optional.. but very interesting.
2 tbsp ground turmeric
1 tbsp ground black pepper
2/3 tbsp ground cumin
1/2 tsp dry coriander (optional)
a tiny pinch of ground clove
a tiny pinch of ground cardamom

1.	Start by making the matzo-ball mixture. Combine eggs, water, oil, salt, pepper, and matzo meal and stir thoroughly. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour.
Oil your hands and form walnut-size balls from the matzo-ball mixture. Re-grease your hands as necessary. Drop matzo balls into boiling water (use a lot of water as if you are cooking pasta) one by one.
2.	Return to boil, reduce heat, and simmer under a lid for about 35-40 minutes


AND: To save time. The easiest way to make Matzo balls is to go to your local supermarket and go to the kosher (jewish) section and buy Matzo ball mix.. (Make sure that you DONT buy the mix with the soup)..
Follow directions.. oil your hands as you make the balls and cover the pot

They come out as good as if you made them yourself.. and they come out right every time


Usually my basic chicken soup recipe is throw things in the pot depending on what I have in my fridge and out it comes
You can vary your veggies.. I love zucchini in the soup so I add them about ½ hour before soup is done. I also let my soup cook for hours on a low flame (barely a simmer) to get it really cooked.. I dont strain it cause we love the veggies 

Another hint is: I add Soup Powder.. (you can find that either made by Knorr or in the kosher section called Osem Consomme (its in a yellow container) I add a couple of tablespoons.. and I cut down on the salt or don't add any salt at all they have it without MSG now

And that Bitsey, is my secret to the best Chicken Soup and Maztoh Balls you ever had!!

Jewish Penicillin!


----------



## knittingneedles

This recipe won first prize in a Chili Cook-off we had on a cruise. A long cruise.. they had over 60 entries.. and the chefs on the ship voted for the best 3. Then they made it for the ship and the passengers voted and my chili recipe won!!!! (there is a story that goes with it!! long long story)


BEST CHICKEN CHILI IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD!
1lb. chicken breast (4)	
1 tbls. Olive oil
10 cups water (?) start with less about 6 cups, add as needed
2 cups chicken stock
½ cup tomato sauce
1 potato peeled and chopped
1 small onion diced
1 cup corn
½ carrot sliced
1 stalk celery
1 cup tomatoes, can be canned
1 15oz can beans (red kidney, pinto, whatever)
¼ cup diced pimento (canned)
1 jalapeno, diced (or hatch chilies, canned)
¼ cup chopped parsley
1 garlic clove
1.5 teas. Chili powder
1 teas. Cumin
¼ teas. Salt
Dash cayenne pepper
Dash basil
Dash oregano
Sautee chicken in olive oil in large pot until done, both sides, about 10 minutes on medium heat. Take out of pot, shred or cut into bite size pieces.
In same pot add rest of ingredients turn up to high. Bring mixture to boil. Reduce heat to simmer 4 to 5 hours. Stir occasionally, add water if needed.. but should cook down and become brown.
Can be cooked in crockpot.. cook until it is the right color..
Serve, garnished with parsley and sour cream.


----------



## maryrose

hi, my son (who is 24 yrs.)is cooking dinner today. i get a break today. he is making a delicious ham & bean soup with potatos & carrots and scallions, fresh garlic & some other ingred. he made it last yr. & it was delicious.


----------



## maryrose

my homemade broccolli soup was good! that soup got eaten fast.


----------



## Bitsey

My gosh...I think I just gained 6 pounds. Soulds wonderful.. Thanks.


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, soups look good. i love soups.


----------



## knittingneedles

MaryRose, why don't you post your broccoli soup recipe here for all of us to share???
I love broccoli cheese soup.. 
my only problem is they don't love me back.. pound by pound inch by inch... i inhale and gain weight lately..never happened before. I used to be able to eat anything in sight and not gain a pound! Hate MENopause... UGH.. but that's a whole different subject, not to get into!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Ladies, you must know that that recipe has been in my family for generations.. and I share it with only very special friends.. so now you are in my exclusive club!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi, my son (who is 24 yrs.)is cooking dinner today. i get a break today. he is making a delicious ham & bean soup with potatos & carrots and scallions, fresh garlic & some other ingred. he made it last yr. & it was delicious.


Does he only cook once a year?


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, yes, he cooks supper once in a while. but he's been working hard moving heavy dressers and things to the first floor because we will be moving in a few weeks. (not far) bitsey, i put the broccolli & cheese recipe on the august swap. and you can use skim milk if you want to. i did a few months ago, and it still turned out good. nice and lite. won't set heavy in your stomach.


----------



## maryrose

i'm always hungry now with this chat on cooking. it doesn't take much for me to gain weight either.


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi knittingneedles, yes, he cooks supper once in a while. but he's been working hard moving heavy dressers and things to the first floor because we will be moving in a few weeks. (not far) bitsey, i put the broccolli & cheese recipe on the august swap. and you can use skim milk if you want to. i did a few months ago, and it still turned out good. nice and lite. won't set heavy in your stomach.


i will go look it up. have no idea how i missed it? I usually read everything (or so I think)..


----------



## Bitsey

It's there knitting I copied it down. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi, my broccolli-cheese soup is on page 26 on the august swap.


----------



## knittingneedles

GOD BLESS YOU MARY ROSE!!! I was scrolling thru every page.. was going to shoot myself!!! lol....


----------



## maryrose

sorry, i took me awhile to find it too. i couldn't remember where i put it. my husband also had a good laugh when i told him what i accidently wrote last nite.


----------



## knittingneedles

Found it, thanks to MR and cut and pasted it to my file... whoo hoo! thanks Bitsey!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

So I step away from the resort for a few hours and you ladies are back on the food train! 

I've had a crazy day today. I'm really tired now. But hey, I started knitting my hats for the troops.

Going out to dinner with some friends visiting from Florida. That should be fun. Then I've got to get some packing ready for our vacation.


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> So I step away from the resort for a few hours and you ladies are back on the food train!
> 
> I've had a crazy day today. I'm really tired now. But hey, I started knitting my hats for the troops.
> 
> Going out to dinner with some friends visiting from Florida. That should be fun. Then I've got to get some packing ready for our vacation.


whoo hoo vacation.. lucky you!! wanna go too!


----------



## Bitsey

Gosh, we are going to wear ourselves out flitting from one thread to another. You absolutely have to go to both places. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Just stopping by for MOMENT. hAVE company...leave tomorrow. Is it tomorrow yet? Got to go start pottoes and get chicken ready for the grill. Stopped by August and sent my regrds. We are going to be very busy with 2 site. Bitsey.....PS No knitting tonight either.


----------



## knittingneedles

Just had to catch up with project runway.. sorry was out for 2 hours or so...


----------



## trasara

Morning everyone, Just had breaky its a lovely sunny day so far. Glad to see a few others have found the resort and booked in. I checked the swap page and found it is back to swap info so all is right once more with the world, When do the blokes(auusie slang) come by to shear the sheep?
Ps. we have gingernuts here too, one of my favourites.


----------



## knittingneedles

Hi, Trasara, you probably know a couple of blokes that can come and do it for us!!!

I have been to Sydney,, I have seen them!!!


----------



## trasara

I think I am too old for all that now but I can still look.


----------



## knittingneedles

Never too old, NEVER!!!


----------



## trasara

Yeah! I have done 2 inches of my first sock. It took a bit of work to get used to using 5 needles but it seems to get easier the more knitting there is on the needles, although I think the heel will be the tricky bit.


----------



## trasara

Funny thing about being mid 40's is some days I feel 25 and some days I feel 65 hahaha!


----------



## knittingneedles

How true


----------



## maryrose

hi trasara, i'm 47. i know exactly what you nean.


----------



## knittingneedles

I am not doing too much typing.. I swore to myself that I would finish the sweater vest I am making for my daughter today.. have about another 25 rows to go.. so will keep checking for all my buds.. but please forgive me, later!


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, i know, i haven't got any knitting/crocheting done. but i will get to it soon.


----------



## knittingneedles

You go girl!!! I am sure you will knit everything you need to knit and then some.


----------



## maryrose

i better get my 2nd sock done. i'm on the heel.


----------



## trasara

Have done about 4 inches on my sock now it is going well just th tension is a bit dodgy haven't had such bad tension in years it is getting used to all the needles.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, is it me or is anyone else have a hard time going back and forth between our sites?

My kids are still here will leave around 11 am. Need to rest. More coming tomorrow, Bitsey


----------



## MoMo

Just noticed this new topic.... very nice.... May I come too? I have a few"things" I would leave behind today for a spa... BUT I only want a pedicure so I can keep knitting....on the beach, smelling that lovely scent of sun block, with a radio in the FAR distance playing anything but country music ( which my DH is jogging to as I type.... I HATE country music.."oH my dog dies... my wife left me.. I guess I'll go get drunk..."

I will put in an order for a Long Island Iced Tea and a nice ocean breeze! Thanks! MoMo


----------



## Barbara Ann

Welcome to the Resort MoMo. Things get a wee bit crazy in here. But what the hell, it's all fitting!

Where is Madison? Is that North Jersey? I'm a Jersey girl myself. Born in Trenton, raised and lived most of my life in Burlington. I've been in MA for about 13 years now.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey, I hope you are enjoying your family while you can. Once they leave, YOU ARE OURS! LOL


Knitting~I screwed up the hat I was making. It would end up fitting one of the heads on MT. RUSHMORE! I just frogged it and will redo, paying more attention to the gauge this time. Geezzzzz, even my husband who has a big head, was laughing. I have no clue what I was thinking. Must have been counting the stitches while my nephew was here distracting me. Oh well, new start!

Good morning everyone. I have laundry to do, and need to start packing for our vacation. I have to be picky about what I'm taking as I don't want to pay extra for luggage. (as long as I have my knitting I"m good!)


----------



## MoMo

Hi Barbara Ann, I grew up in Cinnaminson, went to nursing school at Frank's Pit ( St Francis)... bought my first car in Burlington at the Toyota place on 130!!! After I got married, moved to MAdison. It is just outside Morristown ( and for YEARS dealt with the " Morristown/Moorestown" thing! LOL) WE are about a half hour from NYC assuming he traffic is moving! Immediately after college, I lived in Melrose Ma for about 2 years...but glad to be back in NJ...There was not NEARLY as much snow as I was promised in Massachusetts!!!
I have been looking for someone who remembers Matlacks Dairy bar and the best ice cream in the world... would that be you??
Higs, MoMo


----------



## trasara

Welcome momo pull up a comfy chair.

I am very impressed with myself at the moment I have just turned the heel and am headed toward the toe, shame I have to stop now and get some sleep, work tomorrow.Am loving making socks at the moment my girls are impressed and have put in their orders for some socks.
Oh and by the way I loveeeeeee my new wooden dpn can't believe I haven't tried them before now.


----------



## Bitsey

Gosh trasara I thought we were all going to knit together, I cannot do socks until september. I have to finish what I am doing. Gosh, going to take me forever to catch up. Barbara we are going to miss you you rat going to Belize. Bitsey


----------



## mcrunk

WOW!!!!!!!!!! (Eyes Closed)......I can picture us there!! Cooking knitting!! ....Nirvana!!

Myra


----------



## maryrose

hi myra, (is that your name), are you knitting or crocheting anything? i liked your shawl with that tundra color. i saw that brand yarn in my herrchners yarn catalog. i know it's lion brand. i'm crocheting a wrap around sweater using lion brand homespun in ambrosia. (looks like berry blends). yes, i'd love to go on a vacation near the beaches. i went once 4 yrs. ago to atlantic city. (i live in NE PA). it was nice.


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, i hope you have a nice vacation. i wonder if sewbizgirl (bonnie) is having a nice time?


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, looks like you're busy with company. remember about the broccolli-cheese soup: it's a recipe that you keep stirring. don't let the suop come to a boil, just let it get hot. the recipe is to be done in order. it might take some practice. mine comes out real good. my son and his girlfriend ate the rest of it up. i was lucky to get one good bowl of it. i'm making more this week. it's cheap to make.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey folks. Company left. I get a reprieve for one day until tomorrow at lunch then 2 more family groups come. Thursday, I will take to my bed. I do not plan on doing much day...sitting around, knitting, reading and oh yeah some eating. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, oh no, don't mention food. looks like you have big family.


----------



## Bitsey

Yes, I have 4 married children and seven grndchildren. Tuesday is shopping day for new underwear, socks, and one outfit for school. So off to walmart for this excursion. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, are you having a hard time going back and forth? I am. I am starting to feel that August is getting neglected.


----------



## maryrose

hi, alittle. i actually bought a small cheesecake at the store yesterday with strawberry swirl in it. we all had some. it was delicious. (it wasn't fat free)


----------



## Bitsey

That is exasctly what I mean have alittle. Even when make a cheesecake( only when family is round) I eat the smallest piece. It is just too rich...yummy, but rich. B


----------



## maryrose

no, i don't think its hard going back and forth.


----------



## knittingneedles

mcrunk said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!! (Eyes Closed)......I can picture us there!! Cooking knitting!! ....Nirvana!!
> 
> Myra


Wondering when you were going to join us!!! Wouldn't be a knitting resort with out you!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Why do you guys wake up so early on a Sunday Morning??? What's up with that? I am just sitting down with my morning tea and toast. Have catching up to do on this site. 
OH well..
Does anyone remember when they heard the news that they were going to be a grandmother for the first time??


----------



## MoMo

from your mouth to God's ears....


----------



## LindaH

Is this a closed group, or can anyone get in on the resort fun? Are the specific rules, etc.? I haven't went through the existing 7 pages of posts, so if the question has already been answered, please point me to it. Thank you!


----------



## maryrose

hi linda, everyone is welcome. i enjoy the conversing between us all.


----------



## knittingneedles

Linda, you got to be kidding?? Anyone who wants to move into the knit resort is welcome.


----------



## knittingneedles

My son and DIL just told me last week that they are having a baby. First time!!!!! WHOO HOO!! It's a really strange feeling. They are only about one month along and told me not to tell anyone in the family.. BUT it drives me nuts not to say anything, so I figured, I can tell all of you since none of you know my family and you won't tell!!!! 
I kinda feel that I can redo the mistakes I did with the first round?? 
How do you guys feel about the Grandkids you have?


----------



## Bitsey

I love grndkids...you have them come to visit and they play and have a good time and then they go home. It is wonderful. Plus I like tham around 1 year old...they are such little people then. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

I too, love them when they r little. All they want is to learn, learn learn. And the stuff that comes out of their mouths are so adorable!!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey I was just talking to you in the August room...you move fast lady.


----------



## knittingneedles

U 2... just going back and forth.. watching my email for updates..


----------



## Bitsey

I have to stop talking for a minute. I just had to rip out a partial row....WITH CABLES IN IT...CAUSE i STopped to talk. No talking till I finish this damn row!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, oh man, i don't know the cable stitch yet. i heard they're easy. what are you making?


----------



## Bitsey

Finished that blasted row. It is an aran sweater I started 4 years ago, then I decided to stop smoking well, the sweater went into a bag was forgotten. I got it out this summer and said either finish it or rip it off the needles. Well, the back was almost don. So I finished that and now working on front, then have to do 2 sleeves and put together. Not hard, just cannot be interupted in mid row. 16 row patter, and 11 parts to each row. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

BUT I HAVE NEVER MADE SOCKS!!!!!!


----------



## maryrose

i know what you mean. there are some projects (like socks) that i have to keep my mind on my work. i hope you're sweater works out for you.


----------



## Bitsey

lET'S HOPE SO BEFORE i SHOOT SOMEONE. Sorry about the caps


----------



## dissi

thought i was the only one who did shooting in this resort? can I have my own short range and a cadet gp L98A2????

i havent touched project GB today.....hmmmmm do I or dont I???


----------



## Bitsey

What is project GB?


----------



## knittingneedles

shooting at our resort? only for dinner! Can you shoot dinner?


----------



## knittingneedles

Cables are easy.. but you do have to count.. and it sounds like Bitsey is doing way worse than just a cable, probably a bunch of cables in a pattern with different styles of cables. Am I right?


----------



## knittingneedles

I hate counting stitches.. I always lose count and never get it right, and I don't have patience for it either. SOCKS, scary stuff never have done a sock and don't plan to anytime soon. Not unless you guys convince me to.


----------



## knittingneedles

I am going away for a couple of days.. starting this afternoon. Have to go to Arizona DH has a couple of drs appointments so I am going along. will have sporadic internet so I know you all will miss me terribly.. 

Keep the space warm for me!


----------



## maryrose

hi, we will.


----------



## Bitsey

Has anyone heard from Sewbiz?


----------



## knittingneedles

Nope not yet.. maybe she is unpacking? hasn't hooked up her comp yet??/


----------



## Bitsey

Just finished reading the Help...great book. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hi Everyone!
Knitting I hope you have a good trip. I leave in a few days and I'm not so sure about internet access. So don't forget me.

Bitsey- just try the socks. honestly, they are not difficult and they are addicting. Knitting can do to. Come on ladies. I've been stepping out of my comfort zone where knitting is concerned, you can too!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Yes, I w3ill try I just need to finish up with the two things I am work on. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Me too. I just got to where I needed to go in Arizona.But I have sporadic internet. 

But you all must be out for the night..

See ya hopefully sometime tomorrow..

Have a good night,

OK.. I too will try socks but not until I am done with all the stuff I need to finish first..

Maybe baby socks first.


----------



## trasara

Hi all just got in from work, I have had a quick read and catch up. Sounds like everyone is busy, I am hoping to get more of my sock done while I sit in the car while my daughter has her music lesson this afternoon, most peaceful half and hour all week....hope to find someone around later.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, just out of the showers still have to de the face and hair and thought I would pop in and say hello. Those with talent need to show sewbiz the way to the resort. Will check in later. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Morning y'all!


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning!! I have children coming..another hot day in Virginia, and I have tomatoes to pick. Who is going to help me with the canning at this resort?? Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

I think we all will. I definitely want to learn how to can stuff.


----------



## Bitsey

Well, let me dry my hair and let's get going. B


----------



## mcrunk

maryrose said:


> hi myra, (is that your name), are you knitting or crocheting anything? i liked your shawl with that tundra color. i saw that brand yarn in my herrchners yarn catalog. i know it's lion brand. i'm crocheting a wrap around sweater using lion brand homespun in ambrosia. (looks like berry blends). yes, i'd love to go on a vacation near the beaches. i went once 4 yrs. ago to atlantic city. (i live in NE PA). it was nice.


Mary Rose,
I have like 5 things going at one time. I am working on Some scarf sets for sale at a local fair. Some things to help the troops through Knitingneedles here on KP, A few baby blankets for a stepdaughter due in the early spring, and always dishclothes!! LOL. Oh and another scarf like the one in Tundra! 
Plus I just took a 2nd job on the weekends! So I could definitely use a little time at a spa!!
How about you??

Myra


----------



## Bitsey

Myra, you sound very busy. I am having the first glass of iced tea for the day. Sitting here waiting for the tomatoe pplants to dry so I can pick them. One of my daughters just called about 1 hour away. We will be hopping tonight. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

YOu know, I am starting to get confused, I typed a batch of stuff I wanted to go into Knitting Resort and it ended up in August Swap, (I think). UGh.. not good!


----------



## knittingneedles

so here is what I wrote in August swap..

We drove 4 hours to get to Arizona and slept like "Cr*p" so Me too!! I am exhausted and the day has yet to start.. Bunch of Drs appointments with the DH. So off I go. Tons of knitting with me so that I can sit and sit and sit in a waiting room and knit.

One more row on my daughter's sweater vest and I am done. Then on to hats and more hats, for the troops. 
I am thinking of making my SIL a log cabin blanket for Afghanistan, anyone make that before? does it take forever? Will his deployment be finished before the blanket?


----------



## Bitsey

I told you it was getting hard going back and forth. B


----------



## Bitsey

Yeah, I read it in August. B


----------



## knittingneedles

How right you are!Bits, But dont you think we need to leave the august swap for talking about the swap before other people start to "CAP" at us for taking over the thread for our own personal chats????


----------



## Bitsey

I don't know what are going to do slap us?! They keep it up what they are going to toss the whole bunch off? How much can you talk about swaps for heaven sakes! "Hey got ny box, this is great and take a picture and sent it out. My lord I do not want to be that boring. I think our chemistry is wonderful. Of course Miss Barbara will be sorely missed. Belize indeed. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

Not there yet! Leave 4:00 AM on Thursday!
Just really really busy at work for a change. It's because I won't be here for 2 weeks, so everything has to be done in advance (payroll, etc) No one to do it for me while I'm away!


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann, You should take Bitsey's advice and get on the plane earlier, since she already has you off on vacation. This way you will have an extra 2 days. 

Or is that her way of getting rid of you sooner???


----------



## Bitsey

Are you kidding?????? We do not want her to go. Tell her to send her husband and tell him to take pictures. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Are you kidding?????? We do not want her to go. Tell her to send her husband and tell him to take pictures. Bitsey


If I do that I would miss sitting under a palm tree on the beach with my knitting. How perfect could life be?


----------



## Carol L.

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?????? We do not want her to go. Tell her to send her husband and tell him to take pictures. Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> If I do that I would miss sitting under a palm tree on the beach with my knitting. How perfect could life be?
Click to expand...

Hmm. Barbara does have a good point here. Really think I could use a vacation like that. Have fun Barbara!
Carol L.


----------



## LEE1313

Now how did you get a picture of my home?????
It sure is lovely. Maybe we can have a meeting there fo KP folks.
What say ye>>
LOL
Linda



knittingneedles said:


> Come and join us to talk about all things knitting and cooking and craziness in general!!
> 
> If anyone needs a visual of our Resort. .We choose this one! Just have to kick out the owners and it's ours... equipped with a LYS and SPA!!
> 
> http://www.gardengablesinn.com/


----------



## Carol L.

Book me a room at the resort. After the last six weeks I really could use a nice vacation and since I can't go with Barbara and her hubby this sounds and looks pretty good.
Carol L.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Yea! I think I'm finally all caught up at work. Tomorrow I will do the "in advance" payroll so everyone gets paid while I'm away. Then some filing and then I have nothing!!! Think I might cut out early on Wednesday. That way I can go home and finish packing and getting my house in order. So much to do, so little time. I gotta knit in between all this stuff too!


----------



## Barbara Ann

WTF??? yes I said it!!! Where the hell is everyone? I found this thread on page 3???? Time to get things moving!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hey Bitsey and Knitting~ I finished my socks!


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, i don't know what happened to bitsey. i pmed her, no answer. i guess she's very busy with her family.


----------



## Barbara Ann

oh, I forgot she said her daughters were coming to visit. 

Maryrose, I just don't know what is happening to our Resort. Seems like everyone 
has vacated. I guess I have to go to the barn and poop scoop the Alpaca stalls and I really hate that job!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hi ladies ... Been busy with back to school ... Games and open house... Hold Down the resort for me & don't let me miss any good recipes until I get my routine back in order... If I'm not posting much, it means we are winning


----------



## Bitsey

Sorry guys, I just blew my top in August with Ms. bowers.


----------



## Barbara Ann

onesoutherngal said:


> Hi ladies ... Been busy with back to school ... Games and open house... Hold Down the resort for me & don't let me miss any good recipes until I get my routine back in order... If I'm not posting much, it means we are winning


I'm so glad we have not lost you Onesoutherngal. Good luck with all the school stuff.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm going to bed. Work was really busy today and I'm mentally drained.

I'll lock up, but as always, leave the light on.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, who in the world is mrs. bowers?


----------



## onesoutherngal

Barbara Ann said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ... Been busy with back to school ... Games and open house... Hold Down the resort for me & don't let me miss any good recipes until I get my routine back in order... If I'm not posting much, it means we are winning
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad we have not lost you Onesoutherngal. Good luck with all the school stuff.
Click to expand...

no, not lost....exhausted :XD: :!: but in a good way...son is playing both jr high and high school football, and daughter is varsity cheerleader and playing softball....i've been going thru almost a thousand ball photos (actual number is 878)...plus open house at their school, first day for students at my school.....not to mention the HEAT    :!: :!: :evil: :evil:

you all will have to keep me straight, and excuse me if i get too giddy...did i mention i was diagnosed with an ulcer this week....


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Wow, finally read up all of August and all of this thread too. Didn't know I would come home to a major _assignment_! I still had to work on our taxes today too. This is fun but I'm not happy about being chased out of the other thread. Ridiculous, really.

Hello to all the folks who have just found this group! You are in for a wild ride... The resort rollercoaster is just taking off!

Barbara Ann, that beach sounds pretty danged good. No, life doesn't get any better...

Bitsey, you are knitting my favorite type of sweater. I love to knit arans. If you get bogged down, just send that puppy on over here and I'll finish it and send it back to you... maybe. :twisted:

Whoever asked if you had to count a lot with arans: Once your patterns are established (maybe an inch) you can see what you are supposed to do next. You just follow your established patterns. Only the setup row is hairy. I love to cable without the cable needle. Bitsey, do you do your cables with that technique? It's faster and so much less hassle.

KnittingNeedles I have yarn now that's good for troop knitting. All animal fiber... I need to go back to your website to double check what items and colors are prefered. I was thinking maybe a short scarf, about 5" wide, would be good to tuck down inside their coat or jacket. What do you think? Sort of the Seaman's Scarf idea. Safe travels, while you are on the road!

Later I'll tell you all about the stuff I saw at the World's Longest Yard Sale up in TN. It was FUN, and over too fast.


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?????? We do not want her to go. Tell her to send her husband and tell him to take pictures. Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> If I do that I would miss sitting under a palm tree on the beach with my knitting. How perfect could life be?
Click to expand...

I haven't read all the posts yet, but had to answer this one!!!!

You forgot the margarita on the cocktail table near your lounge chair.


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> Wow, finally read up all of August and all of this thread too. Didn't know I would come home to a major _assignment_! I still had to work on our taxes today too. This is fun but I'm not happy about being chased out of the other thread. Ridiculous, really.
> 
> Hello to all the folks who have just found this group! You are in for a wild ride... The resort rollercoaster is just taking off!
> 
> Barbara Ann, that beach sounds pretty danged good. No, life doesn't get any better...
> 
> Bitsey, you are knitting my favorite type of sweater. I love to knit arans. If you get bogged down, just send that puppy on over here and I'll finish it and send it back to you... maybe. :twisted:
> 
> Whoever asked if you had to count a lot with arans: Once your patterns are established (maybe an inch) you can see what you are supposed to do next. You just follow your established patterns. Only the setup row is hairy. I love to cable without the cable needle. Bitsey, do you do your cables with that technique? It's faster and so much less hassle.
> 
> KnittingNeedles I have yarn now that's good for troop knitting. All animal fiber... I need to go back to your website to double check what items and colors are prefered. I was thinking maybe a short scarf, about 5" wide, would be good to tuck down inside their coat or jacket. What do you think? Sort of the Seaman's Scarf idea. Safe travels, while you are on the road!
> 
> Later I'll tell you all about the stuff I saw at the World's Longest Yard Sale up in TN. It was FUN, and over too fast.


At least someone is here online, now that I am back on line.

I really have to move back to Florida and be on East Coast time.

Spent the day with DH at doctors and running around.

He's ok.. just in case anyone was worried..just a couple of skin issues..

I told him about the Knitting Resort and he said.. You know that might be a really good idea to make it regional and actually meet up at some B&B and hang out and have some classes... (but not at $500 a night, Yikes!)

Sewbizgirl.. .wanna teach us something??? or anyone else.

Socks!! my arch nemesis.. Just the thought of you makes me cringe!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Oh yes! I could teach Cabling Without a Cable Needle, or Knitting From Charts, or Lace Knitting or Sweater Finishing, or... What's your pleasure? I love to teach techniques!

Your hubby is one smart man. Give him a big HUG from me. Glad he's okay after seeing the doc.

Socks are a piece of cake, too... They really are fun.

I'm online but flitting around the board!


----------



## knittingneedles

what I really want to learn is sweater finishing.. I would love to have sweaters come out like professional sweaters finishing and fit!!...

So when are we doing this??? lol...not fast enough...

I'm probably going to relocate to Florida, so at least I will be much closer to everyone and will sign off when everyone else does and not 3 hours later!!!


----------



## trasara

The trouble with being on the other side of the world is that when I am online you have all gone to bed and visa versa... Ok sewbiz I love to cable how do you do it without the cable needle you have me intriged.Also in answer to your question on the August swap I am not a pastry chef but do make cakes for people I am a Home economist and work as a cook in a daycare centre. 
Will check in later to see if there is anyone about.


----------



## knittingneedles

Trasara, I don't want you to feel all alone. I am still here even thought it is 22.3o here. And I will be going to bed shortly. Just want you to know, you aren't alone!!!


----------



## trasara

Yeah some one is up! I thought they had all run off with the good looking shearers!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Hey, you are way way closer to them than most of us will ever be.. So beiieve me, we aren't running away with them. We first have to be in your neck of the woods to hire them to begin with.


----------



## trasara

I was just reading your recipes on another post and I make macaroni cheese for the kids at work the same way, they loveeee it.


----------



## knittingneedles

it's one of the simplest and yummy mac and cheese.. I try not to make it too often anymore.. Used to cook up a storm. Bake too.. but not so much anymore..

Actually, it is my therapy.. but now that everything I eat sticks to me, I have to eat less, so I picked up knitting after many years. but I miss cooking for a batch of people and spending hours in the kitchen. Oh well. that's life.. I guess


----------



## onesoutherngal

No socks!!!(Bitsey, are you putting her up to this?)


----------



## trasara

Socks... I have been converted I have loved making socks.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I love knitting socks. Just an easy ready to go project.

Sewbiz, I need to learn how to read charts. Also how to do finishing, and cables without a cable needle. Ok, sign me up.

Knitting~I think I'm in love with your DH. He has a great idea! Perhaps, some day, we can all meet somewhere and have a knitting weekend. Once you move to FL. That way we can find somewhere kinda in the middle. How cool can that be??? I would come. 

I'm still packing for my vacation. Having trouble getting everything in. And I have to have my knitting and only so much is going to fit in my carry on. And I don't want my good needles to get taken away, so I'm trying to pack those, and put cheep ones in my carry on. I think I'm trying to take too much. :-( It's just stuff for the Military hats, some dish/face clothes and socks. All easy take alongs!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

GOOD MORNING!

Let's see if I can explain the cabling w/o needle in words... First you need to visualize the twist of the cable. If the pattern is for a 3/3 right twist cable, for instance, the pattern will say to slip the first 3 sts onto a cable needle and hold to the back, then k3, then k the 3 from the cable needle. So with the new method you would reach you right needle across the front and slip it into the second group of 3 sts. Then, with thumb and forefinger you gently 'pinch' the base of the first 3 sts (to hold them in place) and then slip the left needle tip out of _all 6 sts_, and then reinsert it it (from behind) in just the three that you are pinching (those first 3...). Once you have 3 sts on each needle tip, place the sts from the rt. needle tip back onto the left needle. Now the 6 sts are properly transposed for you to simply knit them in order, off the right needle. Voila! A 3/3 right twisting cable!

If you needed a 3/3 _left_ twist cable, you would start by reaching _behind_ to pick up those first 3 sts. It's the opposite of where the pattern says to hold the sts on the cable needle... for instance if the pattern says slip st onto a cable needle and hold to the back, you start to the front. This is because you are working with the second group of sts in the twist, whereas the cable needle would be holding the first group of sts. This becomes totally intuitive after a while, when you get used to 'visualizing' your cables and how each side moves.

More complicated cables take a bit more "thinking", but can still be done with this method. I love it!

When googling online for this technique, you will find some very convoluted methods out there. They are not all the same. Some have you working some of the sts off the right needle in such a weird way. But this is the simplest: Realign the sts on the left needle and then just knit them across in their new order.

Clear as mud???


----------



## Sewbizgirl

In my "class" we will practice knitting several different cables from charts, and knit a sample 'something' with lots of cables, so everyone will get really fluent in this technique... There won't be a cable needle allowed in the room! You will love it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> I was just reading your recipes on another post and I make macaroni cheese for the kids at work the same way, they loveeee it.


Does anyone recall the page number the recipe was on? I missed it somehow but it would be good to have for the winter.

What are the shearers up to this morning? We need to keep fairly large flocks of sheep at the resort, don't we? ;-)


----------



## trasara

I had to read it a couple of times but I think I get it. I will have to physically do it now. I'll let you know how I go. Thanks.


----------



## trasara

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-22775-4.html

heres the link to the macaroni cheese.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm so in!

I have to see it done. I think I'm understanding (clear as mud) but seeing it would be so helpful. I need this class!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> I had to read it a couple of times but I think I get it. I will have to physically do it now. I'll let you know how I go. Thanks.


Yeah, get your knitting and try it... I had to get my knitting in order to write it out properly, then had to 'edit' a few things, anyway! It's so simple it's a wonder we haven't all been doing it that way, all along.

So is it evening in Sydney right about now? It's 7:30 in the morning at my house... I'm having my coffee.


----------



## trasara

Its 10.40pm Tuesday night so that would make you 10hrs behind?


----------



## Barbara Ann

It's 8:40 am as I type this. I'm at work. Gotta love a job I can play and get paid for it!

I sure am going to miss everyone while I'm vacation. We are taking the IPad because we are suppose to have WiFi, but because it's a small island in Central America, we know the internet will be sporatic. I will try to keep in touch. If not, then I will have lots of reading to do when I return like Sewbiz did!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-22775-4.html
> 
> heres the link to the macaroni cheese.


Oh, thank you! I copied it to a document and printed it this time, so I won't lose it. I put KnittingNeedles username on it, and the date, and realized that today is 8-9-10! Ha! :lol:


----------



## trasara

I think you mean 11. I wonder why you guys put the month first in the date we put the day, we would write 9-8-11. someone might know the answer I have always wanted to know.


----------



## Barbara Ann

trasara said:


> I think you mean 11. I wonder why you guys put the month first in the date we put the day, we would write 9-8-11. someone might know the answer I have always wanted to know.


That's a good question. I often thought the same why is the day before the month? In my work, I work regularly with people from other countries. And they all use the day before the month, yet we do the opposit.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Its 10.40pm Tuesday night so that would make you 10hrs behind?


15 hours behind you, I think. Wow. So you'll be off to bed soon. My daughter lives in England, 6 hrs. ahead, so it's really hard to find a time to talk on the phone. It's usually close to midnight for them when they can catch us to talk... The poor kids always sound so tired so we don't talk long.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> It's 8:40 am as I type this. I'm at work. Gotta love a job I can play and get paid for it!
> 
> I sure am going to miss everyone while I'm vacation. We are taking the IPad because we are suppose to have WiFi, but because it's a small island in Central America, we know the internet will be sporatic. I will try to keep in touch. If not, then I will have lots of reading to do when I return like Sewbiz did!


Okay, I'm one hour behind you, Barb... Central time zone. I'm getting excited for you. If you can Wifi when you are there, you can really make us drool by describing the beauty of the place. It will be like you never left us, and we can be there 'vicariously', through you. I want to hear all about it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> I think you mean 11. I wonder why you guys put the month first in the date we put the day, we would write 9-8-11. someone might know the answer I have always wanted to know.


Oh, you're right! It is 2011, not 10! This is what happens before I get enough caffeine. So strike that comment... :-(


----------



## trasara

As I have just shown you I am hopeless at Math!!!!! My girls just shake their heads lucky they have their dads math skills.
Most of my family are in the Uk and some in Canada, So I am always trying to work out the time difference it is really tricky to find a good time to catch up.


----------



## trasara

Barb is there a special reason why you are going to this Island or is it just somewhere you have wanted to go?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Yay! Barbara has an Ipad! We are all going on vacation with Barb! :-D :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trasara

Have a great day Everyone! Its time for bed.


----------



## Barbara Ann

We were at this island in February. Loved it. It's Caye Caulker, Belize if you get a chance to look it up. Beautiful, laid back. Mike and I are seriously considering it a place for retirement. Still have a lot of research to do. And a "few" more years before I retire. I'm 52. But I'm hoping to retire before I turn 60.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I'm going to look it up. I'm sure it's beautiful.

Must leave for a while. As Bitsey says, "Later, Chicks"...


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading your recipes on another post and I make macaroni cheese for the kids at work the same way, they loveeee it.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone recall the page number the recipe was on? I missed it somehow but it would be good to have for the winter.
> 
> What are the shearers up to this morning? We need to keep fairly large flocks of sheep at the resort, don't we? ;-)
Click to expand...

Creamy Macaroni & Cheese
1 pound good quality sharp cheddar or vintage white cheddar
6 tablespoons unsalted butter
3 & 6 tablespoons unbleached flour, divided
1 teaspoon salt
3 cups milk
Lots of freshly cracked pepper
1 pound macaroni, cappelletti, or other pasta of choice
Salted pasta water
Begin boiling the water and cooking the pasta according to package directions in heavily salted water. 
Meanwhile, grate the cheese and toss with 3 tablespoons flour. Set aside.
In a large pot melt the butter over medium to medium high heat.
Stir in 6 tablespoons flour (1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons to make it easy), and salt. 
Cook until golden stirring frequently. 
Very slowly pour in the milk stirring completely into the flour as you go so lumps dont form. 
Add lots of freshly cracked pepper and stir the mixture constantly until thickened. 
Turn off the heat and add the cheese. Stir until melted.
Set aside about a cup of reserved pasta water. 
Drain the pasta and add it to the cheese mixture. 
Stir gently to combine. 
Add pasta water as needed to make creamy.


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> We were at this island in February. Loved it. It's Caye Caulker, Belize if you get a chance to look it up. Beautiful, laid back. Mike and I are seriously considering it a place for retirement. Still have a lot of research to do. And a "few" more years before I retire. I'm 52. But I'm hoping to retire before I turn 60.


I get a newsletter from a site called INTERNATIONAL LIVING and one of the best places and cheapest right now to live is Belize.. I have been and it is such an adorable little country.. I would live there in a heartbeat.

Open a small Breakfast, lunch and fish restaurant right on the beach, never wear shoes again (NO NEED FOR SOCKS)... and be happy happy happy!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

yes, we go bare foot almost the whole time we are there. Shoes as they say are optional. Everything has a sand floor, even the resturants! No cars on the island, either walk or ride a bicycle. (NO MOTORCYCLES!) I just loved the easy simple life there. Mike also gets that publication International Living. I think that's how he found Belize. I'm a sheltered woman, I never heard of it until Mike said we were going! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> We were at this island in February. Loved it. It's Caye Caulker, Belize if you get a chance to look it up. Beautiful, laid back. Mike and I are seriously considering it a place for retirement. Still have a lot of research to do. And a "few" more years before I retire. I'm 52. But I'm hoping to retire before I turn 60.


I get a newsletter from a site called INTERNATIONAL LIVING and one of the best places and cheapest right now to live is Belize.. I have been and it is such an adorable little country.. I would live there in a heartbeat.

Open a small Breakfast, lunch and fish restaurant right on the beach, never wear shoes again (NO NEED FOR SOCKS)... and be happy happy happy!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

I have sporadic internet and it keeps going in and out.. so sorry if I disappear


----------



## Barbara Ann

knock it off! I need someone to chat with!!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## knittingneedles

Just sent you back!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Just popping in for a moment.. I need a knitting fix more than a drunk needs a drink.. I will be back...just gave a look at August, it is filled with alot of strangers....who left the door open?

Ah well, deeper discussions tomorrow after the hoard leaves. Bitsey As the young folk say "Later dudes"


----------



## Barbara Ann

that's dudes and dudettes!


----------



## dissi

wow I get engrossed in my knitting for a day...(seriously, back and two fronts on a cardi, am doing short sleeves so it will be finished tonite) also have my first adult knit on needles (am working from increase to increase daily, about 14 rows) and a entrelac scarf which is also a first time make!....And i have loads in my stash to knit....miss my chat time, even tho I keep the page open so I can read as I go....my DF bought me an old style "clicky" keyboard yesterday and it is so nice to hear the keys as I type, so I know when Ive made a mistake!(DB works in the computer business so I get a lot of leftovers!).....ok back to the knitting xx


----------



## Bitsey

Ahh! They all went to the pool. Quiet covers my house. Do you all realize these little people cannot walk through a room without noise coming from their mouths. And the littlest one who still cannot talk (2nd child) has found out she can make loud growling noises. I won't know what to do when they leave in the am tomorrow. But our school shopping is over. Almost wanted a drink when I ;eft Walmart. I am going to go and stare at a book. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trasara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading your recipes on another post and I make macaroni cheese for the kids at work the same way, they loveeee it.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone recall the page number the recipe was on? I missed it somehow but it would be good to have for the winter.
> 
> What are the shearers up to this morning? We need to keep fairly large flocks of sheep at the resort, don't we? ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creamy Macaroni & Cheese
> 1 pound good quality sharp cheddar or vintage white cheddar
> 6 tablespoons unsalted butter
> 3 & 6 tablespoons unbleached flour, divided
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 3 cups milk
> Lots of freshly cracked pepper
> 1 pound macaroni, cappelletti, or other pasta of choice
> Salted pasta water
> Begin boiling the water and cooking the pasta according to package directions in heavily salted water.
> Meanwhile, grate the cheese and toss with 3 tablespoons flour. Set aside.
> In a large pot melt the butter over medium to medium high heat.
> Stir in 6 tablespoons flour (1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons to make it easy), and salt.
> Cook until golden stirring frequently.
> Very slowly pour in the milk stirring completely into the flour as you go so lumps dont form.
> Add lots of freshly cracked pepper and stir the mixture constantly until thickened.
> Turn off the heat and add the cheese. Stir until melted.
> Set aside about a cup of reserved pasta water.
> Drain the pasta and add it to the cheese mixture.
> Stir gently to combine.
> Add pasta water as needed to make creamy.
Click to expand...

Thank you, KnittingNeedles! I have it printed out, safe and sound...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Belize is sounding pretty good...

Going to catch Project Runway on the internet. I missed it while I was traveling. I'm knitting two of those funky mosaic dishcloths right now (and a sweater).


----------



## trasara

I just checked out Belize. I am suprised you would want to come home Barb it looks so beautiful.


----------



## trasara

what is everyone knitting at the moment? I am still on my socks and the dreaded piano scarf is waiting in my knitting basket.


----------



## dissi

a lilac yoke cardi for hannahlyn, a entrelac scarf in rose pink, and an xxl intersia sweater for a close male friend that has nagged me for a year!....


----------



## Barbara Ann

I just packed my knitting to take with me. Half of my suitcase is yarn! LOL
I am working on the hats for the military. That is my travel project, so I packed stuff for that, and of course my fall back, socks and dish/face cloths. Got to keep these hands busy even on vacation!

And Caye Caulker Belize is beautiful. If I didn't have to come back, I wouldn't!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I sure hope the Ipad and internet work on the island. i sure will miss all of you. This time tomorrow my ass will be cramped on a plane....knitting! or sleeping, not sure which! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> what is everyone knitting at the moment? I am still on my socks and the dreaded piano scarf is waiting in my knitting basket.


Good morning, resorters! Looks like another beautiful day...

I'm knitting a couple of mosaic dishcloths. One is a pattern from the internet, http://www.kaylaksthriftyways.com/free-knit-pattern-checker-square-garter-dishcloth/
and the other is one I created, using a mosaic from Barbara Walker's old book... Will post the pattern on KP when I get it written.

I'm also knitting this sweater, but in chocolate brown:
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=112&d_id=40&lang=us 
Very simple to knit but it looked like something I could really use in my wardrobe.

Wow, dissi... an XXL intarsia sweater? What a big undertaking! You must be a very fast knitter. Intarsia is not easy, either. You will have to show us when you get it done.

Barbara, if I were you I'd be so excited I'd just have to take today off work... wouldn't be worth a flip on the job with my mind leaving on that airplane! And two days from now you'll be baking on some lovely beach... JEALOUS MAXIMUS. Be sure you keep hydrated well with plenty of margaritas.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> I just packed my knitting to take with me. Half of my suitcase is yarn! LOL


Well, all you need is your yarn and your Itsy Bitsey Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka-dot Bikini... :lol:


----------



## trasara

One sock finished, now onto its partner.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm at work, because I need to be but I"m leaving at noon. I have no work to do because I busted my butt Monday and Tuesday. So today, it's just a matter to be seen here and I get paid for the day. I'll leave at noon, go home and get the rest of the packing done. I"m on pins and needles waiting to go! I also want to make sure I can get on KP on the Ipad. I don't think there is a problem, but can't hurt to double check!! 

I am so excited!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

All the best to you, Barb...

I promised to tell about the 500 mile yard sale in TN today. I think I saw every old thing that my parents ever had in our house, in multiples! I was good, tho, and didn't "collect" too much. Besides knitting I also quilt a little, and I found a couple selling off their recently deceased mother's quilting stash. TONS of fabric on bolts, for $1 a yard. With the increase in the price of cotton fabrics, that is about ten cents on the dollar... So I invested in some fabric! Most of it will be used for charity quilts.

I saw many, many antique quilts, but most were in terrible shape, and still expensive ($100+). I did find one that I loved, in feed sack fabrics from the 40's... The fabric is still in good shape, overall, but the quilt needs some repairs. I have some authentic feed sack pieces from that time period that I can use and keep the quilt looking original. $20 and I was one happy camper...

I bought a few dishes and a platter of the Homer Laughlin chinas I like. And I found the most MINT red Pyrex casserole dish, which is what I collect-- old colored Pyrex.
I picked up a few hand embroidered linens to use in quilts or whatever... Just some fun stuff! I bought far less than my traveling companions. We were loaded to the gills on the trip home! 

Kept looking for yarn and knitting supplies, but never ran across any good yarn. I did buy a bunch of shorter stitch holders, for a buck! And some old celluloid buttons that will make great focal buttons for knit sweaters or shrugs.


----------



## dissi

it really is a labour of love....started it on sunday, it is only the yoke which is intarsia...mt friend calls it his "billy elliot" sweater, i call it project gb!


----------



## Barbara Ann

WOW. You did great! I love going through "old" stuff. I collect antiques and have tons of items from crochet hooks to dishes, to furniture and everything in between!

Wish I got to go with you!


----------



## ATLflightattendant

Hi Barbara,
Just curious what your flight route(s) are...I fly to Belize all the time....not flying today, but depending on your routes, I may have you on my plane!
I know you will have a wonderful time...I always do...hee hee.
G



Barbara Ann said:


> I just packed my knitting to take with me. Half of my suitcase is yarn! LOL
> I am working on the hats for the military. That is my travel project, so I packed stuff for that, and of course my fall back, socks and dish/face cloths. Got to keep these hands busy even on vacation!
> 
> And Caye Caulker Belize is beautiful. If I didn't have to come back, I wouldn't!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

which airline are you? I'm flying American. We leave tomorrow morning from Hartford, to Miami, to Belize. Coming back from Belize to Miami, to Hartford on the 21st late at night.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh Barbs you will be missed girl. Chat when you can and send some picks. Bitsey


----------



## dissi

I dont know what happened on the August swap thread....Im so glad someone actually created this place as i felt very uncomfortable reading the last 2 pages of posts...what does it matter who talks what where????? If it hadnt have been for the swap thread we wouldnt have talked about the resort....why cant ppl stick their noses out of other peoples business...I love the time i spend with you all...whether its 5 minutes or 5 hours! and ill chat where i want when i want! hmph....moan over.....


----------



## onesoutherngal

Ladies you are all invited to my weekly knitting bee... I just thought we needed an extra place that was dated, so there would be less confusing... If it doesn't take off, that's fine, it's always a gamble when you throw a party....check it out in chit chat


----------



## onesoutherngal

Ladies (& gents) you are all invited to my weekly knitting bee... I just thought we needed an extra place that was dated, so there would be less confusing... If it doesn't take off, that's fine, it's always a gamble when you throw a party....check it out in chit chat


----------



## Bitsey

Sounds good, I have packed my bags. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

I have dibs on a rocker! Ahhhh!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Barbara Ann said:


> I have dibs on a rocker! Ahhhh!


honey, in Mississippi, we have enough rockers and porch swings for the entire gang...and ceiling fans too....come enjoy the breeze :thumbup:


----------



## mcrunk

onesoutherngal said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have dibs on a rocker! Ahhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> honey, in Mississippi, we have enough rockers and porch swings for the entire gang...and ceiling fans too....come enjoy the breeze :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Amen!!! If not we can put a blanket on the ground! That's how we do it in the south!! LOL

Myra ;-)


----------



## onesoutherngal

mcrunk said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have dibs on a rocker! Ahhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> honey, in Mississippi, we have enough rockers and porch swings for the entire gang...and ceiling fans too....come enjoy the breeze :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen!!! If not we can put a blanket on the ground! That's how we do it in the south!! LOL
> 
> Myra ;-)
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles

weird i didnt get any notices about any posts today.. hope y'all are doing great..will see you on the bee, too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning to all of you at The Resort! Looks like another pretty day in paradise...

I'm having a sad morning without one of my beloved doggies... We had to put her down and bury her yesterday afternoon. A couple of months ago someone poisoned both of my dogs, and one we already had to put down several weeks ago. The other showed a glimmer of hope of recovering, and I've been taking special care of her to get her back to health, but it was not to be...

It would have been so much kinder if this person just shot both of my dogs and left them lying there. This was a gutless, cowardly way to do an evil deed. People are just unbelievable.

Forgive me if I am not my usual, upbeat self today.


----------



## onesoutherngal

So sorry, sewbiz


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i'm sorry to hear about your dogs. that is sad that someone would do that. were they you neighbors?


----------



## Bitsey

Oh Sewbiz, how so very sad. I hope those people are punished for their bad deeds. Stay busy. It will take some time to get over your loss. Our lab died last summer and my poor hubby still misses his buddy. Talk later. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i'm sorry to hear about your dogs. that is sad that someone would do that. were they you neighbors?


Yes, unfortunately the same crazy neighbor who stole our dogs years ago is who we suspect. Mentally ill and a criminal... It's amazing what this guy has gotten away with around here.

Thank you OSG and Bitsey, too...


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl, that is so sad. It would be great if you could find something to tie him to the poisoning that way he could be arrested and punished for what he has done.
In Arizona he probably would have already been taken in for questioning. 
It's just horrible what we as humans, are capable of. 
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl, that is so sad. It would be great if you could find something to tie him to the poisoning that way he could be arrested and punished for what he has done.
> In Arizona he probably would have already been taken in for questioning.
> It's just horrible what we as humans, are capable of.
> So sorry for your loss.


Thanks. Here you just about have to see them do it. This guy has committed so much crime in the area, against the people who live here, and is still walking around free. He is vindictive and we think he did this because last winter we were working with the game wardens trying to get him arrested for his many hunting law violations (which he also got away with). To top it off he's mentally ill-- paranoid delusional, so has many imagined "enemies"... Hopefully one day he will be taken in, to spend the rest of his miserable life in a orange jumpsuit.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Some of us who have gotten our swaps may not be checking the August swap thread as much now, so I wanted to mention that Knitgalore has asked everyone who did not get their July package to let her know. I know of OSG and maryrose who never got theirs, but there are probably others as well. So, if you didn't get the July package (or June, for that matter...) please pm Knitgalore now. Even if you don't want an angel box, they still want to know, so they can keep track. Swappers who didn't send need to be kept an eye on, so they don't get another free box!


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i did reply to knitgalore that i still didn't get my july package.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i did reply to knitgalore that i still didn't get my july package.


Very good!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, I miss our chatter. I sure hope everyone is having a good day. I a, just trying to rest and recoup after all of the family at the family B & B. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey all, I miss our chatter. I sure hope everyone is having a good day. I a, just trying to rest and recoup after all of the family at the family B & B. Bitsey


Hi Bitsey,

I'm hanging around the house for a bit, and check the emails that come in. I have been waiting on my son's school to fax me a form I never got, so I can finally finish the dadgum tax return! Waiting all this week! I've gotten frustrated with them, so I'm going to go out in a bit and shop. Recreational shopping-- yay! Or in my case, mostly recreational looking. :shock: Still fun, tho.

I'm washing and ironing my haul of quilting fabrics that I got from the 500 mile yard sale... lot of fun handling all that pretty fabric. I scored, big time. :-D

Our Barb must be checking into her cabana by now, or maybe she's already on the beach, sipping a cool drink and relishing that ocean breeze. I looked up Caye Caulker and it looks like a wonderful place to go. Very small and quiet compared to lots of beach resorts. I wanna go!


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl, that is so sad. It would be great if you could find something to tie him to the poisoning that way he could be arrested and punished for what he has done.
> In Arizona he probably would have already been taken in for questioning.
> It's just horrible what we as humans, are capable of.
> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Here you just about have to see them do it. This guy has committed so much crime in the area, against the people who live here, and is still walking around free. He is vindictive and we think he did this because last winter we were working with the game wardens trying to get him arrested for his many hunting law violations (which he also got away with). To top it off he's mentally ill-- paranoid delusional, so has many imagined "enemies"... Hopefully one day he will be taken in, to spend the rest of his miserable life in a orange jumpsuit.
Click to expand...

IF he really does have a mental illness he needs meds..
Once he is on meds he will be normal and not delusional. He must be biopolar schizophrenic. 
Make sure you lock your doors at night, they see and do some very strange things, even though they don't really mean it..

Have it in my family.. Scary stuff!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all, I miss our chatter. I sure hope everyone is having a good day. I a, just trying to rest and recoup after all of the family at the family B & B. Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bitsey,
> 
> I'm hanging around the house for a bit, and check the emails that come in. I have been waiting on my son's school to fax me a form I never got, so I can finally finish the dadgum tax return! Waiting all this week! I've gotten frustrated with them, so I'm going to go out in a bit and shop. Recreational shopping-- yay! Or in my case, mostly recreational looking. :shock: Still fun, tho.
> 
> I'm washing and ironing my haul of quilting fabrics that I got from the 500 mile yard sale... lot of fun handling all that pretty fabric. I scored, big time. :-D
> 
> Our Barb must be checking into her cabana by now, or maybe she's already on the beach, sipping a cool drink and relishing that ocean breeze. I looked up Caye Caulker and it looks like a wonderful place to go. Very small and quiet compared to lots of beach resorts. I wanna go!
Click to expand...

Been there and the snorkeling is amazing.. one of the cleanest places around...

Everything is walking distance and colorful buildings.. Really just a charming place..
Hopefully, she will have the best time...


----------



## knittingneedles

I have just been volunteered to host a facebook page for wives and mom in laws for the brigade that I am doing the Knit locker for... UGH got to go to work..

Love ya all.. c u later!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey folks, have to run back into town. What a pain. Hardly anyone in the august swap. Looks kind of lonely. All the fun people are at the resort or the knitting bee. You stay there too long, I could feel the pounds creeping up on me. Everyone is bringing food. Checked my swap it should be received today. And Sewbiz you should get your package today or tomorrow. I sent that weird yarn and the two balls of that brown stuff I will never use. Figureed your students could. Also tht part of ball of that weird stuff. Too weird...pitch it. Bitsey


----------



## sanvan44

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Sandie..don't you love the resort? have to hop by the Bee. This week in Ms. Next week who knows. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Hey just a heads up..Project runway is on tonight at 9PM


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Sewbiz, sandie, and et al. I don't know if I will be back tonight or not. Now I am running a temp with this damn infection that came. back. Waiting for results from El Doctor for a prescrip. Hope results come tomorrow along with medicine. I will be in my chair. I don't even think that this is a knitting night. Later Chicks.

PS I be that Barbs is having way too much fun. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

hello! Just a quick note that we arrived and all is well. DH is diving tomorrow so i hope to have some quiet time and wIll check in. Temps are hot but breezes are great.


----------



## onesoutherngal

enjoy!



Barbara Ann said:


> hello! Just a quick note that we arrived and all is well. DH is diving tomorrow so i hope to have some quiet time and wIll check in. Temps are hot but breezes are great.


----------



## Dory

Where do I sign up!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Ooooh... Barbara! I can hardly wait for you to get back on tomorrow and tell us about the island. I looked at it online this morning and noticed the hotels list, as amenities, 24 hr. electricity and A/C! LOL!!! I would love a place that's quiet and a little bit behind the times... Great getaway. 

Bitsey, hope you feel better soon. It's really draining to run fever. Rest up. Thank you for the surprise yarn package. What are you doing sending so much??? You will have to let me know what kind of yarn you like to work with so I can send you a surprise next... and I mean it!


----------



## trasara

Hi everyone, just got home from work, Hope you are feeling better Bitsey. It sounds like barb is having a good time, I would love to be on the beach in the warmth I am fed up with winter already.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Hi everyone, just got home from work, Hope you are feeling better Bitsey. It sounds like barb is having a good time, I would love to be on the beach in the warmth I am fed up with winter already.


I forget our summer is your winter! It's so hot here I would trade with you for a few days... 

Heading off to bed... g'night, all.


----------



## trasara

I guess I can't whinge to much our winter days are about 15 degrees the nights go down to 0. In summer we get high 30s and quite a few 40+ days. We get hotter and colder than sydney as we are about an hour inland from sydney itself.What do you think the temp is at the knitting resort? Nice and warm with a lovely breeze I think...


----------



## Shaden

knittingneedles said:


> Come and join us to talk about all things knitting and cooking and craziness in general!!
> 
> If anyone needs a visual of our Resort. .We choose this one! Just have to kick out the owners and it's ours... equipped with a LYS and SPA!!
> 
> http://www.gardengablesinn.com/


What paradise?? Now that is what I call a fantastic house?? I'm all jealous now.lol.xxx


----------



## trasara

I had to go to the shops this afternoon and just had to walk past my lys and just had to buy some more sock wool. do you think I have a problem? Actually the socks I made for the first time are a little small for me so i gave them to my daughter so I really need longer ones for me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> I had to go to the shops this afternoon and just had to walk past my lys and just had to buy some more sock wool. do you think I have a problem? Actually the socks I made for the first time are a little small for me so i gave them to my daughter so I really need longer ones for me.


There you go... you found a reason! You don't want to see how much sock yarn I have accumulated... And I bought more on my trip last week! At least you can do other things with it, like a baby sweater, a toy or small shawl. There's always the 101 Sock Yarn One Skein Wonders book, for ideas... more than socks.

I have a drawer full of handknit socks, but I still want some new and different ones, and they are so much fun to knit.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Well, today is Friday... I have one last water aerobics class to teach this morning and then I'm free for the rest of the weekend! My son is going to Memphis to visit my other son at school, and hubby is going off to a State Guard meeting all day tomorrow. I'll have the house to myself, just me and the cats. I think I'll get out my fabrics and cut out a quilt! Maybe I'll start piecing it on my lovely old treadle. There's a happy thought...    Love my 1908 treadle. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning every one going to try and get some knitting done while waiting for El Doctor to call. Hope everyone has a great day. Will check in later, hopefully with a prescrip in my hand. Who is spinning the alpaca? Bitsey


----------



## trasara

I was just thinking this morning that I have knitted and crocheted for what seems like forever and have only had a few left overs balls of yarn and a few that were ridiclously cheap only buying for one project at a time but since joining here in may I now have an over flowing basket of wool a pile of projects lined up and am in the middle of finishing up 2 scarves, the finishing embroidery on a toddler cardigan, And am also wanting to buy more of the wonderful wooden needles that I have just discovered. I won't even mention how little housework is getting done due to forum reading....... I think I am now a fully fledged member.


----------



## Bitsey

Trasara, trasara...housework will always be there. But the time to knit may not come around again. Enjoy Bitsey

PS Who was supposed to spin the wool from the alpacas? Not me


----------



## trasara

This is so true besides when you clean it only gets messy again...


----------



## trasara

Are you feeling better Bitsey?


----------



## Bitsey

Better, but still no prescrip. waiting for results. I was running a fever yesterday. That always bums you out. Getting ready to sit in my chair and knit and hope they call tomorrow...they have office hours on Sat. Don't clean too much. Do one room a day...top to bottom..then you only have to do that once a month. Bitsey We don't have little people except when they visit. B


----------



## trasara

My "little people" females 18 & 15 1/2 make more mess than they did as toddlers especially as they leave a trail bedroom, bathroom, kitchen etc.Oh and the hair and hair products...............


----------



## Bitsey

They are old enough that they can clean up after themselves. I raised three daughters and 1 son. I know what litters girls can be. If they want their bathroom to be scummy so be it, cause I am not cleaning it. Leave their clothes on the floor? they stay there. I remember one or two of those children (boy and girls) came down and asked if I had clean uniform pants or clean uniform blouse (catholic school) and I said no you did not bring it to the washer..they wore dirty that day. They learned. Bitsey


----------



## trasara

You sound just like me. I don't touch their rooms unless I can walk in dust and vacuum if there are clothes and junk on the floor I just leave the vacuum in the middle of the mess for them to do it.They are pretty good I just wish i didn't have to keep asking them to pick up. I am always saying to them hubby included when you dump something ( dishes, clothes etc) Who do you think is going to pick it up? I am the only one who can dump as I know I will put it away!


----------



## Bitsey

Just keep on doing what you do. Bitsey


----------



## trasara

Looks like everyone is out except us it is very quiet on here.


----------



## Bitsey

It's friday..they all had "hot" dates. Or they are at the knitting bee, or August swap. We all have been traveling abit. Or maybe they are spending time with the fam instead of the computer. Bitsey

By the way what time is it there?


----------



## maryrose

hi, my son is a good son, but he's gotten sloppy too. that's what happens when i keep cleaning up after him. bitsey, that was a good idea, if they don't pick up their clothes on the floor, leave them there. they will eventually need their clothes washed. i never got away with anything with my dad.


----------



## maryrose

hello, it's almost 9:00 pm.


----------



## maryrose

i'm in a middle of a "hot flash" right now.


----------



## Bitsey

This too will pass.


----------



## trasara

It is 10.53am Sat morning, bright and sunny just a little cold. I just googled a map of the US and dicovered that you live in Virginia Bitsey.
How old is your son Maryrose?


----------



## maryrose

hi, my son is 24, but he caught diabetes 2 yrs. ago & must take insulin.


----------



## Bitsey

Yes I live In Virginia. And Maryrose...24 years old...all the more reason for him to get his fanny down to the washer with his clothes. Remind him he is not living at the Holiday Inn. There is no maid service. And in a hotel you have to PAY for maid service. My son is nowgoing to be 43, he knows better if he did that visiting his stuff would be in the driveway. I love him, I am his mother not maid. Sorry about being fussy. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

yes, you're right. i told him he better keep his room clean in the other place when we move.


----------



## trasara

I guess I can't complain too much during school holidays when I am at work I leave a list of jobs that need to be done, washing, vacuuming , cleaning bathroom etc and they split it between them so it is kind of a holiday for me. They don't like ironing but I quite like doing it.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Maryrose, sometimes I seem alittle hard but remember I had 4 children two years apart. Those guys would have rum rampant over me if I had let them. I love them to pieces, but you are going to obey the rules. If they want to live in squalor let them. I would go upstairs once a week to collect dishes. I gave them clean sheets and towels but I did not clean their rooms when they were teens. B


----------



## Bitsey

Good for you. They seem like lovely girls. B


----------



## Bitsey

Hey folks, time for me to hit the chair and knit a few rows. Tomorrow ladies. Bitsey


----------



## trasara

Bitsey have you heard if your swap arrived, I never heard from my partner last month until I asked Hooknneedler and she confirmed at had been recieved. I must admit I was alittle disappointed to hear from my partner.My partner this month got hers as it was posted in pictures and I got a pm. You worry don't you that it maty not arrive and someone will be disappointed.


----------



## trasara

Have to pop out now will check back in later.


----------



## maryrose

when i was a kid, me & my sister had to take turns washing dishes. i washed, and my dad (who was a superneat)inspected them. well, he saw one of them wasn't too clean so he brought out all the dishes from the cupboard & i had to wash all of them. we did loads of chores, and that stuck with me, my brother and sister. none of us can't stand a messy house. (but i'm not a super neat like my dad)


----------



## maryrose

but i wasn't strict with my son. but he does mow the lawn and he's been taking heavy and lite things downstairs to the 1st floor to make it easier when we have to move. i've been carrying lite things (because of my bad hip).


----------



## maryrose

goodnite bitsey & trasara. i'm going to knit too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> I was just thinking this morning that I have knitted and crocheted for what seems like forever and have only had a few left overs balls of yarn and a few that were ridiclously cheap only buying for one project at a time but since joining here in may I now have an over flowing basket of wool a pile of projects lined up and am in the middle of finishing up 2 scarves, the finishing embroidery on a toddler cardigan, And am also wanting to buy more of the wonderful wooden needles that I have just discovered. I won't even mention how little housework is getting done due to forum reading....... I think I am now a fully fledged member.


Yeah, this site is so corrupting, ha ha!! You get enabled to spend money on yarn and patterns and at the same time you are led astray from your housework... All the knitterly temptations are here in one convenient place!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

No sign of Barbara Ann today? She must be having a fun time and has forgotten about us poor left behindlings... Either that or the WIFI went out. :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles

How come i dont get email alerts from the resort anymore???? I thought you all were gone!!! something funky is going on with my computer, i guess.
missed all the good stuff


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann left yesterday for holiday .. dont you remember?

We are probably the last thing on her mind!!


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> i'm in a middle of a "hot flash" right now.


Next time, just put something really cold on your wrists or back of neck.. and you will cool down in a jiffy! Take something out of the freezer...


----------



## knittingneedles

Oh, and by the way!!!! I"M BACK!!!


----------



## trasara

Welcome back! must remember the ice trick. not having flushes yet...... but no doubt my time will come.


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, thanks, i will keep that in mind when it comes back.


----------



## knittingneedles

yw, it works! we all have them in one way or another.. just life!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann left yesterday for holiday .. dont you remember?
> 
> We are probably the last thing on her mind!!


Yes, and she's already checked back in with us here, via her Ipad and wifi... She said she'd check in again today while hubby went diving, and didn't show... Probably found something more fun to do!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I missed the discussion about messy teenagers... We had three teens at once (had 3 kids in 4 years) and would not tolerate a wreck of a bedroom in our house. This is OUR house, and we didn't want to see it. For a while I would collect up all the clothes on the floor and stash them somewhere. When they had to make do with a drastically reduced wardrobe, they got the message.

Stick to your guns... their future spouses will thank you for it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Maryrose, I'm sorry your son has diabetes. My husband has a very bad case, too. You learn to live with it. I hope your son is doing well managing his.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, my son is doing good.


----------



## Bitsey

Afternoon all, just finished peeling tomatoes to freeze. Not enough to can. Going to stay in andknit today. We are getting smoke from the fire in the Greal Dismal Swamp on the border of Va. and North Carolina. Yuke!! it's awful. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

I missed the whole discussion on messy kids.. and boy do I have much to say on that.
But don't want to start that all over again.. and stir up a hornets nest... I think I will just "sweep it all under the rug" for now!!!..

I am so funny, I crack myself up!!!!!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, you ladies have lively personalities. i enjoy reading these posts.


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, the ice helps. thank you.


----------



## Bitsey

It should last too long Maryrose. Maybe yours will be short. Mine was. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, my hot flashes are not real bad yet. my mom had them real bad.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I've been having hot flashes for about 10 years! At one point they got so severe I had about 4 per hour. I would be just getting over one when another one would hit. And I'd want to start ripping off clothing-- they were that hot! I had to go on hormone therapy, because no one can live like that. I continually try to wean the hormone dosage down, hoping to wean off of them completely, but the flashes only come back. So I'm not ready to get off them yet. (


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i'm sorry you get them so bad. my mom says she still breaks out in sweats and she's 68. but i don't know if that related to her past health problems from having breast cancer and 9 months of chemo. yrs. ago.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, if she had chemo that would have killed her hormones. Her sweats I would think be over with. Mine stopped as soon as I started chemo. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, then i have no idea why she still gets them. my mother told me she going to go get checked by the doctor for that.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

My dr. said some women never stop having hot flashes. Bless her heart!


----------



## Bitsey

Well, what did you do then, slap her? What is it about women, none of this garbage happens to men, and they wonder why we get moody? I wonder if they heard of that movie"The burning bed". I always remind mine(jokingly) I have long knitting needles. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Men's brains shrink as they age. It's why old men are so cranky...

I just bought this pattern and downloaded it!
http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/83-fall-2010-patterns/698-halletts-ledge-by-elinor-brown
I have some pretty tweed wool to make it in...


----------



## knittingneedles

You know.. all the things that we hate like menstruation and Menopause.. are all with the word MEN in it.. I WONDER WHY?????????


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> Men's brains shrink as they age. It's why old men are so cranky...
> 
> I just bought this pattern and downloaded it!
> http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/83-fall-2010-patterns/698-halletts-ledge-by-elinor-brown
> I have some pretty tweed wool to make it in...


Thats a beautiful pattern.. It's way too hard for me.. all that counting.. ugh... wanna share the pattern (JUST KIDDING!!!).... sure you will do it justice and make an amazing sweater!!!


----------



## Bitsey

I think you have the answer knitting. Well, back to work on this junk I am working on. I will probably be dead before it's finished. I will tell them to bury it with me. B


----------



## Bitsey

Ahhhhhhhhhhh! That was a scream heard in the distance. Aran sweater. Welcome to my world, only you are a faster knitter. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> I think you have the answer knitting. Well, back to work on this junk I am working on. I will probably be dead before it's finished. I will tell them to bury it with me. B


lol I love you bitsey.. you make me laugh....

but its a great idea to keep your stash for all eternity!!!!


----------



## maryrose

i think all this happens to women and not to men is because we are the ones who give birth to babies.


----------



## knittingneedles

One of my first projects once i started knitting again.. we to knit a cardigan that had counting.. so, i finally finished it 6 months.. I sent it to my daughter, asked her to send me a pix of her wearing it... (she was across the country). And it was big enough for 4 of her to fit in it.. 
So I asked her to send it back. I frogged the whole thing and knitted a much easier sweater that fits her now, but she doesnt wear since it itches (I had no idea about yarns then). I got rid of the extra yarn... so now I try to stay within what I am capable of doing and slowly get better at it..


----------



## knittingneedles

Going to the LYS for help finishing up the sweater.. will post it later for all to see.


----------



## Bitsey

I still have not learned how to do that. Everytime my daughter comes down we get so busy, I forget to ask her. I will post a note on my computer next time to remind me. Of course then I have to show other people other than family some the "stuff" I make. Gads. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh! That was a scream heard in the distance. Aran sweater. Welcome to my world, only you are a faster knitter. B


I love them! You just have a lot more distractions than I do, Bitsey. I don't have kids and grandkids in and out of my life all the time, as you do. No wonder it's hard for you to finish...

Can't share Ms. Elinor Brown's lovely pattern, but this one is free and is a gorgeous knockout. I have made one and will make another. It just needs to be lengthened about 4" and it's perfect! http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=4657

You don't need to count to knit arans. You only count in the set up row, then as the patterns develop you can see what to do by looking at the knitting. I put my pattern away after a repeat or two in the Paton's sweater. Don't need it until the armholes!


----------



## Bitsey

Sew biz are you bragging...you dog. I went to you rlink, but I had to join patons, which is ok, but it does not show pattern. What was it? Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sew biz are you bragging...you dog. I went to you rlink, but I had to join patons, which is ok, but it does not show pattern. What was it? Bitsey


Not bragging, just saying they are easier than people think. Most of the cables used can be memorized. In the Paton's sweater they make everything come out even, with all the cables being repeats of 4. Love that-- nice and simple.

Sorry the link didn't take you right to the sweater. It's called Cable Cardigan, not _cabled_ with a d on the end, just cable. It shows it in blue, made with Pure yarn which is now discontinued. Paton's used to sell this pattern as the "Must Have Cardigan", made with Paton's Classic Wool. It's the same pattern, just renamed to help sell their "Pure" yarn, which obviously didn't work. Pure is gone... You can use any worsted wt. yarn, such as Paton's Classic, Plymouth Galway or Encore worsted, or Ella Rae Classic, or Brown Sheep Lanaloft. You could even make it out of... never mind, I can't say it (big box store acrylic... shudder.)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

See if this will take you right to the sweater pattern:
http://www.patonsyarns.com/data/pattern/pdf/Patons_Pureweb2_kn_cardi.en_US.pdf

Remember, it needs to be lengthened a few inches...


----------



## Bitsey

Don't you dare shudder. If I am making something say a baby afghan I will not make it out of an expensive yarn that cannot be thrown in the washer and the dryer. Moms do not want to have special things that have to be handwashed. It would get put into a drawer to "save" and end of never being used. I know, cause I did it. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Cute sweater. Not going to knit in near future. Maybe next year. B


----------



## maryrose

hi, i haven't learned the cable st. yet.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Don't you dare shudder. If I am making something say a baby afghan I will not make it out of an expensive yarn that cannot be thrown in the washer and the dryer. Moms do not want to have special things that have to be handwashed. It would get put into a drawer to "save" and end of never being used. I know, cause I did it. Bitsey


There are lots of really nice yarns that can be machine washed. Go ahead and call me a snob... I hate plastic yarns. Or limp yarn.  (going incognito...)

I have no problem with other people liking it, but I don't.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi, i haven't learned the cable st. yet.


Well Maryrose, when we have that big meetup one day, I'm going to teach all that good stuff-- cabling from charts without a cable needle, and sweater finishing, too. You will absolutely love it. :-D


----------



## maryrose

hi, that would be nice.


----------



## Bitsey

I would love that big meet up.....even though sometimes I use "plastic" yarns. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I would love that big meet up.....even though sometimes I use "plastic" yarns. Bitsey


I promise I won't hold that against you.


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you "Mim Saab". We are so bad. Bitsey


----------



## trasara

Morning all, The patons are really lovely sewbiz I enjoy doing cables saw a pattern in a mag last night for a lacey cable that looked really interesting. I call some of the acrylic yarns squeaky as when the fibre rubs together its like it squeaks, but not all are like this some are quite nice and wash well. 
I am half way through my second sock and am not having any trouble except the tension is uneven in places but not as I change needle that is fine no laddering it just looks bumpy does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## knittingneedles

I am with you sewbizgirl!!

I only work with "Plastic yarn" if someone gives it to me.

My feeling is... If I am going to spend all this time making a project with love, I better love the yarn and it better be something that will last..

I found washable cashmere and make a beautiful simple baby blanket (the diagonal washcloth) out of it.. and it is soft and yummy.. and cashmere!!! And it didnt cost a fortune either. The whole thing was under $30... 

So... sorry Bitsey,, I'm with Sewbizgirl on this one!!

call me a yarn snob.. I don't care!!!


----------



## Bitsey

That is all right. There was a time when I could not afford the lovely yarns you all knit with. I had 4 children, my husband was a school teacher....need I say more. I stayed at home, babysat other children, and made my childrens clothes...knit with wool. The cost 3 to 4 dollars more or better...That was a gal. of milk. So we had to pick and chose what was more important. And I am still the same way. I would probably buy a string of real pearls rather than 6 months of wool. But you know, pearls really do look great. Bitsey. I have learned to love jewelry. It must be my ethnic side. LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Thank you "Mim Saab". We are so bad. Bitsey


Teee hee hee... :lol:


----------



## Bitsey

Hey I am learning what to purchase and when to purchase. I have made my kids afghans, and have come over to visit and found the dogs on the afghans. That is what plastic yarn is for. No big investment. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Morning all, The patons are really lovely sewbiz I enjoy doing cables saw a pattern in a mag last night for a lacey cable that looked really interesting. I call some of the acrylic yarns squeaky as when the fibre rubs together its like it squeaks, but not all are like this some are quite nice and wash well.
> I am half way through my second sock and am not having any trouble except the tension is uneven in places but not as I change needle that is fine no laddering it just looks bumpy does anyone have any suggestions.


Yes, that squeaking (sometimes crunching) business just sets my teeth on edge. But even more than that I dislike limp, lifeless yarn such as Caron Simply Soft. Add that little sheen to the limpness and I run screaming in the opposite direction. Who remembers Caron Dazzleaire yarn? I used to make blankets with that stuff! Didn't know there was any better.

Bitsey, I can't afford expensive yarn either. I used moderately priced standard-type stuff like Galway. For washables (kids) I use Encore. It feels lovely like a wool, but is mostly acrylic. High quality. Even Woolease feels pretty nice and doesn't have the plastic to it. I like to make sweaters and they take a lot of yarn, so I'm always scouting discounters like Webs or Little Knits for good deals on discontinued yarns and colors. I have collected a few bags of yarn for sweaters that way.

I scored a whole bunch of Bartlettyarns wool about two years ago, from a lady who had closed her shop and wanted to get rid of some she had saved for herself. I paid a pittance and that is some really wonderful, minimally processed wool. It's too rough to wear against the skin, so I use it to make coats and jackets. It really keeps the cold wind out, just like it did on the sheep!


----------



## Bitsey

I like that. My problem right now is that I live in the land of no where. I have a yarn shop, but it is one of the "cute little shops" and it is in the touristy area. Where the richies come and dock their sailboats and yachts. It is close to the "Tides Inn". You know one of those $300.00 per night jobs. So unless I make a trip, my good yarns are very costly. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Two weeks ago I did order some nice wools from Joannes. I will let you know how they knit up. Bitsey

I am using Encore to do this neverending sweater. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Two weeks ago I did order some nice wools from Joannes. I will let you know how they knit up. Bitsey
> 
> I am using Encore to do this neverending sweater. B


I love Encore. Does your LYS ever have sales or a clearance section? I have to admit I rarely by at the yarn shop. I'd support her if she wasn't so rude to me and all my knitting friends. Somehow she decided she didn't like us, way back when she first opened, and she acts like she doesn't want us to shop there. I'm happy to oblige. There's a nice shop about an hour away, so I don't get to it but about once a year. I am very happy to drop my bucks there.


----------



## Bitsey

They have a clearance section, I believe the lowest price I saw there was 13.95 a ball. And I mean a tiny ball. Even though we live on the water, most of the people that live on the water have a great deal to spend. We were blessed with great parents that allowed us to do this. We are not poor, but 13.95 for a tiny ball on clearance? Give me a break. Bitsey . I have other things to spend money on...fabric, among others.


----------



## Bitsey

The shop I have been to has three owners...two are absolute snobs and that I have not figured out why! One though is great...she is kind of funky..I like her...so I will go back. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> That is all right. There was a time when I could not afford the lovely yarns you all knit with. I had 4 children, my husband was a school teacher....need I say more. I stayed at home, babysat other children, and made my childrens clothes...knit with wool. The cost 3 to 4 dollars more or better...That was a gal. of milk. So we had to pick and chose what was more important. And I am still the same way. I would probably buy a string of real pearls rather than 6 months of wool. But you know, pearls really do look great. Bitsey. I have learned to love jewelry. It must be my ethnic side. LOL


You have to know how to shop.. that's my ethnic background... you have to plan it like a hunt and stalk the bargains and sales and clearances.. then you can get great buys on the great yarns...

Or you can buy cheap yarns that have the characteristic of better yarn. 
I do that with clothes, shoes, linens etc..


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, wow! you did a nice job on that sweater-coat. looks good on you too.


----------



## knittingneedles

I just came from my LYS and Joyce the owner is fantastic. First she has open knitting on Tues, Thurs, Fri and Saturday. She lets you knit with other yarns besides hers.. and she helps you with any questions you might have, no matter what. she will sit with you, until you get it.
I love that shop and her and will miss it terribly when I leave.. BUT if you ever find yourself in Vegas you have to visit this shop... it's so worth it. And she stocks it differently then most LYS..you won't find cha cha or kitchy kinda stuff... but other beautiful yarns like Debbie Bliss, berrocco, Cascade, and others..


----------



## knittingneedles

God, that's beautiful.. I knew you were good.. but that's gorgeous!!


----------



## maryrose

hi, a new yarn shop just opened in my area called "Gosh yarnit". it is supposed to be a more expensive yarn shop. i haven't gone in there yet. it is inside this building where there are other tiny businesses too, and a small parking lot in back. i should go in there just to see what's it like. but i doubt it if i'll buy anything.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, just buy a ball of sock yarn. That is what I did last time I went. What I seriously need to do is finish what I am doing then make a road trip and stock up on lovely yarns. I have my "plastic" yarns but they are for a scarf for the teen girls...you know walk around dragging it on the ground that sort of thing.I do not mind spending money for quality yarn just want it to be treated as such. Bitsey. Almost time for my chair and needles. B


----------



## maryrose

thanks for the advice bitsey. goodnite everyone. i better go knit. the only thing i got done last nite was my potholders. (i made 2).


----------



## onesoutherngal

Just popping in for a minute... I am not exactly a yarn snob.... But I admit I only buy the best when it is a labor intensive project... Or for those(me!) who will appreciate it... For most accessary projects I have no qualms buying nice ( ie does not feel like plastic) acrylics...so does that make me "yarn stingy"? Since I save the best for me?


----------



## Bitsey

Hey, checking in to say goodnight also. "Two 
Fat Ladies" on eth food channel. Have to run my darlings. Off to watch the girls. Bitsey 

PS Join me they are fun to watch.

Sewbiz, I hope your hubby's dinner was delish.


----------



## Bitsey

Me too. Southern...Where have you been. It's time for my two fat ladies. Have to run. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, wow! you did a nice job on that sweater-coat. looks good on you too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, wow! you did a nice job on that sweater-coat. looks good on you too.


Thank you maryrose... If you look at both photos you can see I ended up 'editing' the final version and taking off the wide front bands. The coat blocked out too big so I had to do something to take it in.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Wow! I have a lot of reading to do. Hubby went diving yesterday and i went shopping, if thats what you can call it. No real stores as island is small but was fun mingling with the locals. Today we are invited to birthday party for a 5 yr old tomorrow. Our first native Belizian BBQ. She's the granddaught of our favorite "taxi" driver. All taxis are golf carts. Bet the food will be awesome. Ok will check in later. Been collecting small shells to make stitch markers. Exhausted so heading to bed even though is only 8:30!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi, a new yarn shop just opened in my area called "Gosh yarnit". it is supposed to be a more expensive yarn shop. i haven't gone in there yet. it is inside this building where there are other tiny businesses too, and a small parking lot in back. i should go in there just to see what's it like. but i doubt it if i'll buy anything.


That's the cleverest yarn store name I've heard of yet. Funny!
When I visit a new yarn store and everything's expensive, I might just buy a single ball of sock yarn. Can't go too bad wrong that way...


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, i'm glad you're having a nice time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I just came from my LYS and Joyce the owner is fantastic. First she has open knitting on Tues, Thurs, Fri and Saturday. She lets you knit with other yarns besides hers.. and she helps you with any questions you might have, no matter what. she will sit with you, until you get it.
> I love that shop and her and will miss it terribly when I leave.. BUT if you ever find yourself in Vegas you have to visit this shop... it's so worth it. And she stocks it differently then most LYS..you won't find cha cha or kitchy kinda stuff... but other beautiful yarns like Debbie Bliss, berrocco, Cascade, and others..


What's the shop? I have been to Gail Knits when visiting my dad in Vegas, long time ago. It's not that one is it?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey, checking in to say goodnight also. "Two
> Fat Ladies" on eth food channel. Have to run my darlings. Off to watch the girls. Bitsey
> 
> PS Join me they are fun to watch.
> 
> Sewbiz, I hope your hubby's dinner was delish.


Thanks, we had some grand steaks, but alas no sugarfree cheesecake. I'll have to bake him one! :roll:


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just came from my LYS and Joyce the owner is fantastic. First she has open knitting on Tues, Thurs, Fri and Saturday. She lets you knit with other yarns besides hers.. and she helps you with any questions you might have, no matter what. she will sit with you, until you get it.
> I love that shop and her and will miss it terribly when I leave.. BUT if you ever find yourself in Vegas you have to visit this shop... it's so worth it. And she stocks it differently then most LYS..you won't find cha cha or kitchy kinda stuff... but other beautiful yarns like Debbie Bliss, berrocco, Cascade, and others..
> 
> 
> 
> What's the shop? I have been to Gail Knits when visiting my dad in Vegas, long time ago. It's not that one is it?
Click to expand...

Wooly Wonders on Trop and Pecos...

the nicest nicest person.... and such a great diverse crowd of women and men (would you believe)..


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Wow! I have a lot of reading to do. Hubby went diving yesterday and i went shopping, if thats what you can call it. No real stores as island is small but was fun mingling with the locals. Today we are invited to birthday party for a 5 yr old tomorrow. Our first native Belizian BBQ. She's the granddaught of our favorite "taxi" driver. All taxis are golf carts. Bet the food will be awesome. Ok will check in later. Been collecting small shells to make stitch markers. Exhausted so heading to bed even though is only 8:30!


Well look who's here! Hey Barb... I thought you might have found something fun to do yesterday. Yeah, you'll need to catch up in three locations now. Isn't that fun? Don't worry about it just enjoy the lovely island and the local culture while you can. The BBQ should be great! Have a blast!


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, a new yarn shop just opened in my area called "Gosh yarnit". it is supposed to be a more expensive yarn shop. i haven't gone in there yet. it is inside this building where there are other tiny businesses too, and a small parking lot in back. i should go in there just to see what's it like. but i doubt it if i'll buy anything.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the cleverest yarn store name I've heard of yet. Funny!
> When I visit a new yarn store and everything's expensive, I might just buy a single ball of sock yarn. Can't go too bad wrong that way...
Click to expand...

That is a great name!!!!! Got to remember that one


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just came from my LYS and Joyce the owner is fantastic. First she has open knitting on Tues, Thurs, Fri and Saturday. She lets you knit with other yarns besides hers.. and she helps you with any questions you might have, no matter what. she will sit with you, until you get it.
> I love that shop and her and will miss it terribly when I leave.. BUT if you ever find yourself in Vegas you have to visit this shop... it's so worth it. And she stocks it differently then most LYS..you won't find cha cha or kitchy kinda stuff... but other beautiful yarns like Debbie Bliss, berrocco, Cascade, and others..
> 
> 
> 
> What's the shop? I have been to Gail Knits when visiting my dad in Vegas, long time ago. It's not that one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wooly Wonders on Trop and Pecos...
> 
> the nicest nicest person.... and such a great diverse crowd of women and men (would you believe)..
Click to expand...

Sounds like a fun place... wish I could go now!


----------



## knittingneedles

BarbaraAnn, why don't you go diving with hubby?? I love diving and Belize is one of the best spots in the world for diving.. or at least snorkel... 

We miss you!!!! But have the greatest time at the BBQ.. if they have Goat.. (and you haven't tried it) do so.. yum... 

It's always great to go local. that's the best way to get to know a place...

Find a place to live so that we all can come and visit with you!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just came from my LYS and Joyce the owner is fantastic. First she has open knitting on Tues, Thurs, Fri and Saturday. She lets you knit with other yarns besides hers.. and she helps you with any questions you might have, no matter what. she will sit with you, until you get it.
> I love that shop and her and will miss it terribly when I leave.. BUT if you ever find yourself in Vegas you have to visit this shop... it's so worth it. And she stocks it differently then most LYS..you won't find cha cha or kitchy kinda stuff... but other beautiful yarns like Debbie Bliss, berrocco, Cascade, and others..
> 
> 
> 
> What's the shop? I have been to Gail Knits when visiting my dad in Vegas, long time ago. It's not that one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wooly Wonders on Trop and Pecos...
> 
> the nicest nicest person.... and such a great diverse crowd of women and men (would you believe)..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a fun place... wish I could go now!
Click to expand...

i

well, they r closed right now, but will be open on monday.. so if you hop a plane u can get here just in time!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun place... wish I could go now!
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> well, they r closed right now, but will be open on monday.. so if you hop a plane u can get here just in time!!
Click to expand...

Ha! Wouldn't that be fun... :mrgreen:


----------



## trasara

Hi I'm Back, youngest daughter got 2 1sts and a 3rd for her flute estedford. She gets very nervous and is very hard on herself. I took my new baby wool and started crocheting a baby blanket in all the waiting around time I was easier to pick up and put down than my sock.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Hi I'm Back, youngest daughter got 2 1sts and a 3rd for her flute estedford. She gets very nervous and is very hard on herself. I took my new baby wool and started crocheting a baby blanket in all the waiting around time I was easier to pick up and put down than my sock.


Congrats to your daughter! I admire those with musical talent. I don't have it, but my son is musician and in his senior year at a worship arts college, and my younger son plays the violin beautifully. It skipped a generation!


----------



## maryrose

hi, my son plays the piano, i.e keyboard. he know how to play the charlie brown theme song.


----------



## knittingneedles

My son plays the computer and you should see him play the keyboard.

Congrats on your daughter's winning 1st and 3rd with the flute. (estedford?) She must be so proud of herself and you too!!

nice...


----------



## Bitsey

Good afternoon all. Pick up my prescrip this morning and I am a happy girl. Grey day...and very smoky outside from that forest fire. Even though it is over 100 miles away. The wind is just right. Going to knit today...quiet day. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Still no word from my swap pal. But I am over it. At least I think so. She must not have liked it very much. Tomorrow I will email her again and say at least have the courtesy to say that you received it. Bitsey


----------



## dissi

gosh, i really struck lucky with my pals...both giving and receiving. I knew julys package would be late...my pal pm'd me...and yesterday i got pm from my recievee, just general chit chat! 

I have signed up to be a swap angel, and have put stuff to one side to be ready....

you ladies really make me smile! am off to the hospital tommoro see if my hot flushes are perimenopause...Ive only just turned 40, but had a hysterectomy at 29 for stage 3 cervical cancer....was i glad that was over with, been in remission for 12-15 months....

on the up side, baby made a great pork roast...complete with stuffing balls and roast potatos...and yorkie puddings...

have done 28 rows on project GB...now to finish my entrelac scarf... does any one have a mittens and or beret pattern in entrelac, did search but didnt like the ones what came through....


----------



## Bitsey

Where is everyone? Ahhh with family and a quiet sunday afternoon. Later girls. Bitsey


----------



## trasara

I don't know where the music genes came from especially since she has mostly taught herself and has been having lessons now for just over a year. Its amazing what they can do when they are passinate about something.,and like you knitting my eldest could play carnigie hall on her computer keyboard.....


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> gosh, i really struck lucky with my pals...both giving and receiving. I knew julys package would be late...my pal pm'd me...and yesterday i got pm from my recievee, just general chit chat!
> 
> I have signed up to be a swap angel, and have put stuff to one side to be ready....
> 
> you ladies really make me smile! am off to the hospital tommoro see if my hot flushes are perimenopause...Ive only just turned 40, but had a hysterectomy at 29 for stage 3 cervical cancer....was i glad that was over with, been in remission for 12-15 months....
> 
> on the up side, baby made a great pork roast...complete with stuffing balls and roast potatos...and yorkie puddings...
> 
> have done 28 rows on project GB...now to finish my entrelac scarf... does any one have a mittens and or beret pattern in entrelac, did search but didnt like the ones what came through....


Pardon my ignorance, but doesn't a hysterectomy put you right into a clinical menopause? (Caused by the loss of uterus?) I too am glad you caught that cancer and the hysterectomy solved it! You were so young to have that happen...

What is project GB? Wish I could help with some entrelac mittens or beret, but I haven't seen such a pattern. I am sure you have tried google... have you looked at http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com ?

Will be thinking of you tomorrow, dissi, and hoping you get a good report at the hospital.


----------



## Bitsey

I think you go into menopause when you lose your ovaries. The ovaries are the ones that supply the hormones. When you go through chemo it dries up the ovaries. That is why when young girls have to go through chemo, they suometimes take the ovaries and keep them until she is finished. Sorry, I spent two years with chemo and radiation. It is lousy. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> I don't know where the music genes came from especially since she has mostly taught herself and has been having lessons now for just over a year. Its amazing what they can do when they are passinate about something.,and like you knitting my eldest could play carnigie hall on her computer keyboard.....


My son who is going to be a professional musician started out as self taught, then he went to college for music and learned all the theory and everything else he was missing... He's gotten an amazing education and opportunities. He started out with guitar and now plays all kinds of instruments and writes the most amazing music which could be scores for movies.

Younger son wanted to play the violin after seeing Master and Commander, the movie. We found him lessons and he was quite self-driven and learned really fast. Sad to say he has laid the violin down for the time being, but I hope he picks it up again. He played quite beautifully and it always blessed me so much to hear it.


----------



## Bitsey

By the way Hi.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh sewbiz, you are so lucky to have a child that is so talented with music. I have one that took lessons...but motherhood and babies keeps you from doing alot of things. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Well hello to u too!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I think you go into menopause when you lose your ovaries. The ovaries are the ones that supply the hormones. When you go through chemo it dries up the ovaries. That is why when young girls have to go through chemo, they suometimes take the ovaries and keep them until she is finished. Sorry, I spent two years with chemo and radiation. It is lousy. Bitsey


Ahhh...thanks. Wow, I'm amazed they can take out a person's ovaries and keep them alive and functional to put back in later. Never heard of such a thing. Just wow...

Oh Bitsey, I delivered the yarn today at church, and she was totally thrilled with it, just like I knew she would be. She says THANK YOU. I thought she would want it to gift her dil, but she wants to make a scarf for herself with it!

It looks like I have more people lining up to learn to knit, too. Two more ladies in my church want me to teach them! Soon we can start a charity knitting ministry, lol, once all these women get up to speed.


----------



## knittingneedles

I wish I lived nearer to you sewbiz.. I would love to learn from you.. That jacket you made is awesome... 

I would join your church just to join the charity knitting ministry.. and imagine.. I am jewish!!!!!!!!

Knitting knows no bounds!!!! Crosses all borders and all faiths and brings us all together!!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

that is soooo cool...hope you ladies consider donating chemo caps to your local cancer clinic...believe it or not, it will start getting cooler in Mississippi soon

you cannot imagine how much a blessing pretty chemo caps are to the ladies that do not sew, crochet, or knit...


----------



## knittingneedles

Or you can donate knitted hats to the troops in Afghanistan !!!!!

My pet project!!! 

Sorry, didn't realize it was for the above messages!! 

Sorry....


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, I read that somewhere some little child 18 months old, had to go through chemo and they took out one of her ovaries and quess stored it...maybe ffrozen. I don't know. But it was mentioned that they could give it back to her later. I am no expert. I just read that. Could be wrong. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

I am so happy she was happy. that "totally " makes my day. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

This is a great day. Got my meds, my swap pal said she got hers. Plus the ladies at church were happy. Well, good friends, almost dinner, then a home movie with hubby. Have to spend some time with my old man. Most likely tomorrow. I hope everyone gets their swaps and I hope we cab put our angels to work. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I wish I lived nearer to you sewbiz.. I would love to learn from you.. That jacket you made is awesome...
> 
> I would join your church just to join the charity knitting ministry.. and imagine.. I am jewish!!!!!!!!
> 
> Knitting knows no bounds!!!! Crosses all borders and all faiths and brings us all together!!!!!


I would love to teach you. I get a little tense teaching newbies to knit who have never held the needles in their hands. It gets old really fast, repeating, "wrap counter-clockwise!" :roll: I much, much prefer teaching more advanced techniques to people who already know how to knit. I LOVE to see their lightbulbs light up! 

I agree that caps for the troops would be a great charity project. :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> that is soooo cool...hope you ladies consider donating chemo caps to your local cancer clinic...believe it or not, it will start getting cooler in Mississippi soon
> 
> you cannot imagine how much a blessing pretty chemo caps are to the ladies that do not sew, crochet, or knit...


That's a good idea too. Some people prefer headscarves, tho. When my sil went through chemo I couldn't give her a knit cap. She only wanted to wear pretty head scarves. That was her 'look'...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, I read that somewhere some little child 18 months old, had to go through chemo and they took out one of her ovaries and quess stored it...maybe ffrozen. I don't know. But it was mentioned that they could give it back to her later. I am no expert. I just read that. Could be wrong. Bitsey


Goodness... can't imagine that kind of ordeal for such a tiny child. I hope she ended up healthy, the poor little thing!


----------



## Barbara Ann

knittingneedles said:


> BarbaraAnn, why don't you go diving with hubby?? I love diving and Belize is one of the best spots in the world for diving.. or at least snorkel...
> 
> We miss you!!!! But have the greatest time at the BBQ.. if they have Goat.. (and you haven't tried it) do so.. yum...
> 
> It's always great to go local. that's the best way to get to know a place...
> 
> Find a place to live so that we all can come and visit with you!!!!!


Just got back from the family bbq birthday party. We had a great time and the food was wonderful. No goat but chicken. I've had goat before and like it so i was not concerned. Mike and i were the only "gringos" there! We were so honored to be included in a family gatherIng. Miss all our chatter. Will catch up when i get back!


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraAnn, why don't you go diving with hubby?? I love diving and Belize is one of the best spots in the world for diving.. or at least snorkel...
> 
> We miss you!!!! But have the greatest time at the BBQ.. if they have Goat.. (and you haven't tried it) do so.. yum...
> 
> It's always great to go local. that's the best way to get to know a place...
> 
> Find a place to live so that we all can come and visit with you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from the family bbq birthday party. We had a great time and the food was wonderful. No goat but chicken. I've had goat before and like it so i was not concerned. Mike and i were the only "gringos" there! We were so honored to be included in a family gatherIng. Miss all our chatter. Will catch up when i get back!
Click to expand...

That is very cool.. so happy you had the best time.. 
Can't wait for you to come home and tell us all about the trip!!


----------



## Strawberry4u

Just wanted to jump on and say goodnight to all.


----------



## knittingneedles

and good nite to u 2


----------



## trasara

I had a hysterectomy exactly a year ago today and Bitsey is right you only have clinical menopause if they take your ovaries as well.They try to leave the ovaries.So I will still get to enjoy all that menopause brings, but just possibly a little earlier due to the hysterectomy.


----------



## knittingneedles

look at the ads.. they are now talking about hysterectomies... wow.. ads even for that...

Happy to hear that ya'll are healthy now... that's what counts..

and stay healthy.. we still need you guys around for a long time ...


----------



## dissi

They left my ovaries because I was so young...have had 2 lots of radiation, maybe the last lot brought on the flushes...who knows...forgot to stop drinking at midnight, so hospital now tommoro! now you know why Im called dissi! lol

Im sorry Bitsey, cancer sucks! been treated from being 21, when they took the first tumor and sterilised me at the same time, was so young to be told I couldnt have any more children...my husband wanted a football team, which i would have given him! But Im glad im still here...hopefully to see grandbabies...allthough kids keep telling me im not getting any, am starting my grandbaby hope chest soon!

xx Jo


----------



## knittingneedles

dissi said:


> They left my ovaries because I was so young...have had 2 lots of radiation, maybe the last lot brought on the flushes...who knows...forgot to stop drinking at midnight, so hospital now tommoro! now you know why Im called dissi! lol
> 
> Im sorry Bitsey, cancer sucks! been treated from being 21, when they took the first tumor and sterilised me at the same time, was so young to be told I couldnt have any more children...my husband wanted a football team, which i would have given him! But Im glad im still here...hopefully to see grandbabies...allthough kids keep telling me im not getting any, am starting my grandbaby hope chest soon!
> 
> xx Jo


I hope you get everything you want... you beat the odds and deserve it all!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> They left my ovaries because I was so young...have had 2 lots of radiation, maybe the last lot brought on the flushes...who knows...forgot to stop drinking at midnight, so hospital now tommoro! now you know why Im called dissi! lol
> 
> Im sorry Bitsey, cancer sucks! been treated from being 21, when they took the first tumor and sterilised me at the same time, was so young to be told I couldnt have any more children...my husband wanted a football team, which i would have given him! But Im glad im still here...hopefully to see grandbabies...allthough kids keep telling me im not getting any, am starting my grandbaby hope chest soon!
> 
> xx Jo


Good thing you started your family early, Dissi! At 21 it would be rough to be told you can't have children. I didn't marry until 28 and had my first baby three months before turning 30. Then the 2nd and 3rd followed closely after, and then we were done! Hubby wanted 5 but it was not to be... we should have met earlier, lol!

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow, then...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Ridiculous how this page is being bombarded with estrogen ads now! HA! I guess that's how it works...


----------



## dissi

Thank you xxx I met my first husband when i was 14 and a half, we were together for half my lifetime when we divorced at 29. I dont miss his bullying but it is sad that it ended...i was 3 weeks shy of 17 when my daughter was born, then 18 for my son, and 20 for my baby...and I held down a full time job until the cancer struck again at 31...but i love my kids and wouldnt have done it any other way xxx


----------



## maryrose

hi dissi, i'm sorry to hear about your past condition. i hope you're okay now. my aunt had cervix cancer but they caught it in time.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, you're right. i don't think any men will join this conversation.


----------



## Bitsey

Good grief, you mean there are men here? Scary thought. Ok, girls you all have to stop distracting me. I am working on the neverending sweater. But everytime I hear the computer click, I say there they are....trying to stop me. Only kidding. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Let's see if the ads change. Who has instructions on knitting socks?


----------



## Bitsey

No did not work.


----------



## maryrose

bitsey, you wouldn't believe the advertisement ad on this thread below the conversation. it says: Laparoscopic Hysterectomy.


----------



## dissi

I want to try socks but wasnt struck by any of the patterns in lys xxxx any ideas? but pls note cant start them til oct 15th, just signed up for the wip challenge lol


----------



## maryrose

hi, are you ladies getting all sorts of different advertisements under the conversations of these chat threads?


----------



## Bitsey

Yes we are. Start talking socks.


----------



## maryrose

hi dissi, i just have a basic sock pattern from a beginner sock book i bought on-line.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Good grief, you mean there are men here? Scary thought. Ok, girls you all have to stop distracting me. I am working on the neverending sweater. But everytime I hear the computer click, I say there they are....trying to stop me. Only kidding. Bitsey


Sometimes I have to turn my speakers off!


----------



## Bitsey

Good idea sew biz. Thanks


----------



## maryrose

i've been getting advertisements for tiffany lamps too. i would love to have one but they are so expensive.


----------



## knittingneedles

http://ebourne.hubpages.com/hub/How_to_Get_Started_Knitting_Socks






Bitsey, here are a couple of tutorials for sock making..

first one is reading second on is watching.. it is part 1 of a series of videos.. so you will find the rest on the right side of the page...

Enjoy... cause YOU AIN'T Catching me knitting Socks anytime soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you girls. I see the ads are now on losing weight. T%hey sure know how to depress someone. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i've seen those too.


----------



## maryrose

hi,thank you for the links for socks.


----------



## knittingneedles

Maybe, we should start writing words just to see what kinda ads pop up????


----------



## dissi

im getting links for hotels in edinbourgh...planning to go see tattoo with a friend next year lol

hmmmmm will bookmark socks!


----------



## knittingneedles

i got an ad for Cottonelle Flushable wipes... they must have caught on that I dropped my cell in the toilet yesterday..
seriously!!!! lol.. and had to email many to let them know...what a PITA!!!!!! (Pain in the A**)


----------



## maryrose

i just an advertisement for knit picks. and did you notice that the toilet paper is getting thinner and not as much on it and the price got higher?


----------



## maryrose

i just got another advertisement for MEElectronics.


----------



## Bitsey

No flushables or electronics...Only knitting and food and laughs


----------



## Bitsey

Knitting, you and southerngal...september....socks. We will do it. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i finally got some crocheting done on ny wrap around sweater. i hope it turns out good.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Knitting, you and southerngal...september....socks. We will do it. Bitsey


Yeah, right!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Oh yeah.... We will knit! knee-highs or anklets?


----------



## knittingneedles

ok whatever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's not the tube part that scares me.. its the foot especially the heel stuff!! turning and grafting etc.


----------



## Bitsey

We will figure it out together. I do not know how to do either. We are both newbies. Bitsey....And on that note I am going to bed tomorrow girl. Get up earlier than 10 am. Yikes I just figured out for me it's 7:30 to 8 and for you its 10. Sorry. Bitsey


Tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow.............


----------



## knittingneedles

see! now you understand!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> ok whatever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's not the tube part that scares me.. its the foot especially the heel stuff!! turning and grafting etc.


But the heel is the most fun part of the sock. It would be boring as heck without that heel. Also you don't have to graft. You can do an easy (yes it is, really...) 3 needle bind off for the toe, instead of kitchener st.

A sock is just about the greatest portable project there is. Small, and a ball of yarn lasts a long time... When it's done it is wonderful to wear. Nothing is as comfortable as a handknit sock with a flap and gusset heel. I have a drawer packed full of them...

That's my sock sales pitch.


----------



## knittingneedles

ok ok so i have to buy sock yarn..what do u suggest


----------



## trasara

Come on girls I just made my first pair it nwasn't as hard as I thought just remember its one stitch at a time!


----------



## maryrose

hi, for me the more i work on them, the easier it gets. i don't want to keep forgetting all the steps to knitting those socks. but once you get the hang of it, it's easy.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Think i'll just bribe Tracy to give my name to one of you guys for October... You can just gift me a pair of socks instead of yarn, lol
( I was the only grand daughter out of 17 grandkids...I know when I am being ganged up on


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> ok ok so i have to buy sock yarn..what do u suggest


For your learning pair, I suggest you use bigger yarn and needles... just to learn the mechanics. I usually teach with Encore DK and a pattern I wrote for that size yarn.

But if you want to start with sock yarn, that's good too. You can find nice sock yarn everywhere now. Of course any LYS has it, but also craft stores like Michael's, Hobby Lobby, and JoAnn's. Any sock yarn (fingering wt.) with nylon content will do. Most have about 15% nylon blended in for strength. (It really makes a difference in how long the soles last!)

Get something stripey or self-patterning, to keep your interest. Socks are a lot of knitting, round and round... That's why you need those heels to break up the monotony. Once you know how to make socks, you can start trying patterns with lace or cables or texture-- or even colorwork. But your first pair should be just plain stockinette, easy-peasey...


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok ok so i have to buy sock yarn..what do u suggest
> 
> 
> 
> For your learning pair, I suggest you use bigger yarn and needles... just to learn the mechanics. I usually teach with Encore DK and a pattern I wrote for that size yarn.
> 
> But if you want to start with sock yarn, that's good too. You can find nice sock yarn everywhere now. Of course any LYS has it, but also craft stores like Michael's, Hobby Lobby, and JoAnn's. Any sock yarn (fingering wt.) with nylon content will do. Most have about 15% nylon blended in for strength. (It really makes a difference in how long the soles last!)
> 
> Get something stripey or self-patterning, to keep your interest. Socks are a lot of knitting, round and round... That's why you need those heels to break up the monotony. Once you know how to make socks, you can start trying patterns with lace or cables or texture-- or even colorwork. But your first pair should be just plain stockinette, easy-peasey...
Click to expand...

I'll take your word for it.. I love everything you do and will pay attention...

I am going to my knitting group today at the LYS so I will ask about striping sock yarn... with nylon!!!! If I am going to do this.. it better be good stuff cause who knows if i will ever do it again..


----------



## knittingneedles

onesoutherngal said:


> Think i'll just bribe Tracy to give my name to one of you guys for October... You can just gift me a pair of socks instead of yarn, lol
> ( I was the only grand daughter out of 17 grandkids...I know when I am being ganged up on


Ha, make sure she doesnt give you my name... cause no way, i am knitting you a pair of socks!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.... I would send you sock yarn, though!!!!! and you can do it yourself!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

It is working!! When do we start? Like I said I only have 1's and I can order a pair of 0's if I need them. Yes, I am a thrower. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

We cant start before sept.. I have too many to finish and i am trying to finish as quickly as possibly....

SO Sept would be great!!!

PLEASE!!!


----------



## Bitsey

yes, September.


----------



## Bitsey

I am going to post the new date for the Bee on the Main. Ok?


----------



## Bitsey

You guys are wicked. No one here either. Call me when you arrive. B


----------



## maryrose

hi, well, i better work on my sock or it never gets done. they do work up quick but you have to keep wrking on it.


----------



## knittingneedles

I was at my LYS for open knitting and looked at all the yarns for socks.. can't believe I am going to cave in for ya'll and knit socks for the very first time.. in Sept.. just in time for my birthday.. so I guess that will be my present to myself... 
egads... socks...

Then after the socks I have to start learning lace!!!! 

I don't think i am going to bother with the knitting bee anymore.. sorry everyone.. I dont like pretentious people...

love all of you though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

down to earth and sometimes very silly!!! my kinda people...

Sewbizgirl you are gonna have to supervise us with the socks.. hope that's ok with you!!!

Heard there is a great sock tutorial on Very Pink.. the pattern cost $7 but then you get the tutorials that come with it and she helps you ever step of the way...

Sleep well my East Coast friends.. tomorrow will be a better day....

Nina


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I was at my LYS for open knitting and looked at all the yarns for socks.. can't believe I am going to cave in for ya'll and knit socks for the very first time.. in Sept.. just in time for my birthday.. so I guess that will be my present to myself...
> egads... socks...
> 
> Then after the socks I have to start learning lace!!!!
> 
> I don't think i am going to bother with the knitting bee anymore.. sorry everyone.. I dont like pretentious people...
> 
> love all of you though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> down to earth and sometimes very silly!!! my kinda people...
> 
> Sewbizgirl you are gonna have to supervise us with the socks.. hope that's ok with you!!!
> 
> Heard there is a great sock tutorial on Very Pink.. the pattern cost $7 but then you get the tutorials that come with it and she helps you ever step of the way...
> 
> Sleep well my East Coast friends.. tomorrow will be a better day....
> 
> Nina


Aren't there any sock knitters at your LYS open knitting group? Surely there must be...

No way do you need to pay $7 for a plain jane sock pattern to learn from. There are free ones all over the internet. I could write one up myself. In fact I have a really old one I wrote years ago (2001?) that I can find online. I think it may be at Knitting-and.com . Will check.


----------



## knittingneedles

thanks.. yes there are a batch of sock addicts... and joyce (the owner( she is great and will help..

Bitsey is telling me that we girls who have never knitted socks must do so in September.. so I have to stick by our creed and do what is expected of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Yes, it was there... http://knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/socks/sock-monkey-socks.htm

That pattern is for Sock Monkey Socks, but you could omit the red stripe and red heel and make it plain like in the photo. I would also make the leg a little longer. It's just got 1" of ribbing at the top, then it continues in plain stockinette. It has a flap and gusset heel, which fits wonderfully. You could use self-striping yarn easily with this pattern. This is for sock yarn, gauge of about 7-8 sts per inch.

Or you could find another pattern free online. Don't pay for a simple pattern like this! There is nothing to it but the heel turn.

I'll be happy to give help and advice when you all start knitting your socks. You'll do fine! You will see it's not rocket science...


----------



## knittingneedles

thank you so very much.. so cool.. thanks really!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

tried to open the link they said it was gone...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> thanks.. yes there are a batch of sock addicts... and joyce (the owner( she is great and will help..
> 
> Bitsey is telling me that we girls who have never knitted socks must do so in September.. so I have to stick by our creed and do what is expected of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


I have a pair in progress (that have been on the back burner a while...). I'll knit along with you , on my sock.

I made these out of some Opal self-patterning yarn in denim blue shades. When the yarn color changed, I knit a different pattern, like seed st, or rev. stockinette, or garter, just for the first few rounds of the new color. It gave them some interest and texture. That's just for the leg-- the heel and foot are smooth stockinette.

Must go to bed. See you all in the a.m. over coffee! (no nips, and no bacon...)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> tried to open the link they said it was gone...


I just looked at it and now we are getting an error message! Let me investigate...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> tried to open the link they said it was gone...


TRy this one:
http://knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/socks/sock-monkey-socks.htm


----------



## knittingneedles

thx that worked!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning, crew... Got my coffee going on. I stayed up til 2 am talking to knittingneedles last night! Socks! I am beat for my water aerobics this morning. A minute ago the bottom fell out of the sky and it POURED rain. My class is in two hours and is about 30 miles away, so I'm hoping the weather will be better over there by then. We haven't been rained out of water aerobics once yet, all summer...

Our Barb must be having a great time in Belize with her hubby. Tomorrow makes one week. Wonder when they were planning on returning? Or maybe they found some real estate and decided to stay! She packed a bunch of knitting-- wonder if she did any of it?

What's everyone else got planned for the day?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> thx that worked!!!


You don't have to use mine... it's just one option. There are plain sock patterns like it all over the internet.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i'm knitting the basic sock pattern.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i'm knitting the basic sock pattern.


That's a good one for self-patterning yarn. Otherwise there's too much going on...

My water class got cancelled for the first time all summer! Huge thunderstorms here. Good sleeping weather... :mrgreen:


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i know what you mean by that weather system is good sleeping weather. all week it was gloomy, cool, & rainy. i felt like sleeping all day, but of i didn't. it will mess up my sleeping pattern at night.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey, girls, I am sneaking over. Don't want to be caught on the computer by certain folks. Susan


----------



## Bitsey

I did stop by and say hi. But you know what, Southerngal started the bee and where is she?


----------



## knittingneedles

Hey and good morning KP girls!!! 

Missed breakfast...

Love thunderstorms..

Went looking for sock yarn yesterday... can't decide which ones to do..

Other women have started asking me about a group that will knit socks together for the first time..

thought maybe we should start a topic just for first timer sock makers and have the "expert" sewbizgirl (if she agrees of course) be our mentor????

What do you think? or is that too much skipping around from topic to topic?????

It's just a suggestion...

And BItsey what does that mean,, just stopped by.. you GOTTA stay here with us and keep us in line!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Hey and good morning KP girls!!!
> 
> Missed breakfast...
> 
> Love thunderstorms..
> 
> Went looking for sock yarn yesterday... can't decide which ones to do..
> 
> Other women have started asking me about a group that will knit socks together for the first time..
> 
> thought maybe we should start a topic just for first timer sock makers and have the "expert" sewbizgirl (if she agrees of course) be our mentor????
> 
> What do you think? or is that too much skipping around from topic to topic?????
> 
> It's just a suggestion...
> 
> And BItsey what does that mean,, just stopped by.. you GOTTA stay here with us and keep us in line!!!!


I think there are several sock KAL threads here already. We can start another one, but I'm sure I won't be the only "expert" chiming in... and you will end up getting lots of instruction, some of it contradicting the other. That's why a nice little sock class is probably a saner way to learn on your first sock, rather than a big forum like this. But I am happy to help, mentor, answer questions, etc. When you all get ready to start (next month?) we could talk about that again. Just remind me.

Shhhhh... Bitsey is hiding in the storm celler below the resort. Or is that her in the day spa, with that mudpack on her face? :lol:


----------



## maryrose

well, i could use a nice massage at the massage parlor. i got one once years ago at the chiroprator's office and it was nice!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Those mudpacks make your skin feel so nice! I'll take a massage too...


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey and good morning KP girls!!!
> 
> Missed breakfast...
> 
> Love thunderstorms..
> 
> Went looking for sock yarn yesterday... can't decide which ones to do..
> 
> Other women have started asking me about a group that will knit socks together for the first time..
> 
> thought maybe we should start a topic just for first timer sock makers and have the "expert" sewbizgirl (if she agrees of course) be our mentor????
> 
> What do you think? or is that too much skipping around from topic to topic?????
> 
> It's just a suggestion...
> 
> And BItsey what does that mean,, just stopped by.. you GOTTA stay here with us and keep us in line!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are several sock KAL threads here already. We can start another one, but I'm sure I won't be the only "expert" chiming in... and you will end up getting lots of instruction, some of it contradicting the other. That's why a nice little sock class is probably a saner way to learn on your first sock, rather than a big forum like this. But I am happy to help, mentor, answer questions, etc. When you all get ready to start (next month?) we could talk about that again. Just remind me.
> 
> Shhhhh... Bitsey is hiding in the storm celler below the resort. Or is that her in the day spa, with that mudpack on her face? :lol:
Click to expand...

She is probably canning tomatoes again in the cellar....

I know that Joyce ( the owner of wooly wonders) will help totally.. just felt bad for all the others that don't have a great yarn shop around.. but, like you said, lets wait until Sept and then talk about it again...


----------



## Bitsey

Just checking in.....quess everyone is out or at dinner. Later.


----------



## knittingneedles

how long ago were you here? Started actually working a bit!! Now that I am free.. no one is here!!

Sewbizgirl.. can you divulge your first name? Have you shared it yet? and am I losing my mind?

You seem to be online constantly.. yesterday when it was 4am on the East Coast you seemed to still be on.. or is it just your computer???


----------



## Bitsey

I think that is her computer. Mine is always on. With wireless I just found that out. I told my husband one day, oh, I turned off my computer so I am not on line. He said I am always on line. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

well, you are always online, but if you shut down your comp.. then it closes your connection to whatever you were on...


----------



## Bitsey

Some people do not actually turn off the computer. They just let it go to sleep. I don't really understand. That is what I was told by hubby.

Check out the knitting bee.


----------



## maryrose

hi, mine is always on.


----------



## knittingneedles

mine too.. but if you arent on kp then does it still show that you are online??


----------



## Bitsey

I don't know.


----------



## maryrose

hi, if you are not on the internet but the computor is still on, no, under your name the "on line" words temporary are not there. but if you are on the internet then the "on line" under our names appear. i took notice to that.


----------



## mcrunk

Hey ya'll

I'm on!!! Woohooo

Myra LOL


----------



## knittingneedles

Whoo Hoo!!! Took you long enough!


----------



## Bitsey

What is everyone doing tonight...knitting? Hey Myra, don't believe we have met..Lovely to meet you. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Ladies, I am going to watch Americas Got Talent online ... see ya soon!!


----------



## Bitsey

Where is that?


----------



## knittingneedles

on Hulu.com and i watch and i knit and i check emails for all of you when there is a commercial.. (way less than on TV) and it's free!


----------



## Bitsey

I don't watch tv on my computer. I quess I am old fashioned...I sit in my chair and I have my own TV. I love it.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh lord, they are still awake over there. I am going to my chair.


----------



## knittingneedles

i get it! believe I get it.. but it's good when you miss a show and don't have Tivo..


----------



## Bitsey

No don't have Tivo. You are younger than I am...you know this stuff. When the TV in the river room gets screwed up when the kids are here, I call my hubby come fix the tv. God help me if he goes first.


----------



## Bitsey

I am hysterical I will PM


----------



## knittingneedles

Actually, Bitsey, when I lived in Florida I ran a call center for Satellite dishes and knew all about this stuff..so if you have any questions on Direct TV or Dish Network.. I probably know something about it..


----------



## Bitsey

Good grief, everyone knows this stuff but me. Whewre is Barb? We should send her to the Bee. That would get them B.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok girls almost 11 on the east coast. I am heading out. Talk in the morning. Now knitting I am turning off the internet and then the computer, tell tomorrow if it says I am still on. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> how long ago were you here? Started actually working a bit!! Now that I am free.. no one is here!!
> 
> Sewbizgirl.. can you divulge your first name? Have you shared it yet? and am I losing my mind?
> 
> You seem to be online constantly.. yesterday when it was 4am on the East Coast you seemed to still be on.. or is it just your computer???


Oh yeah... I just leave the computer page open. I am not online constantly. I do work from home part time, so I will be on and off on days when I'm home... And my name is Bonnie. :mrgreen:

Last night I was still talking to you until 2 am, our time! Can't do that again. I was dragging all day, lol.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I think the "online" under our avatar is only when we are on KP...

Lots of times I just minimize the last page I was looking at, and leave the computer. So it might look like I've been online the whole time.


----------



## knittingneedles

wELL, sorry everyone.. Hubby came back from meeting and put me to work.. thats the trouble with working from home.. If something happens at night you have to work at night.. UGH..

Anyway, since you are all off.. sleep well my pals.. tomorrow is another day ...


----------



## trasara

**** As I an usually online while you are all asleep I can let you all know that the online status in red under your name and picture is not there when you have all shut down for the night and your name doesn't appear on the current users list on the home page either!


----------



## knittingneedles

YOu need to move!!!


----------



## trasara

or you could all come down under!


----------



## Bitsey

Girls....stop fussing. Just checking in to say good morning. Heading to loews today. So I get to knit for 40 min trip. Later girls. Have not even looked at the bee. Maybe it just go someplace. 2 is enough for me. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

You won't find any yarn in Loews!!! SO whatcha doin in Loews? Is it the movie theater or the "Home Depot" type of Loews??

And Bitsey, Sydney Australia is a fantastic City.. and there are Yarn shops there too!!!!

If I ever win the lottery, I promise to take you...we can stay in Trasara's house!!! LOL!!!!

Going for my morning tea.. see ya all later!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> or you could all come down under!


I could go for that... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

A late good morning (it's nearly noon!  ). Just a quick check in, as my friend that I taught to knit is going to stop by for help today, and my house is a wreck! Must clean...  

I think I have created a monster... she is going to Hobby Lobby today to buy YARN! You know how it is when the knitting bug bites you. :mrgreen: I'm so happy she is enjoying it.

We should be hearing from Barbara Ann before long.

Time to clean house... see everyone later.


----------



## Bitsey

Good afternoon all, yes where is that Barbara? Did she get kidnapped by a knitting crazed mad woman? Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

how was loews?


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara is probably either snorkeling away in a beautiful blue ocean.. or packing to come home.. or unpacking at home... or something in the middle!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Loews is loews. They have tools, toilets, and lightbulbs. Hubby is cornering the market on lightbulbs. ( he hates those new ones, you know the kind that if you break it you have to call in Haz-Mat). We will have lightbulbs, my children will have lightbulbs and probably my grandchildren. IHey, I am just there for the ride, fun and lunch. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Do you realize someone is on the July swap? Can't they read the sign?


----------



## Bitsey

Just got back. Told AuntJ that she was the only one there, she needed to go to the August Swap to tell everyone she got her July swap, as there was no one at July anymore. Gosh I am tired to typing. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Gosh, I get back and everyone disappears.


----------



## knittingneedles

Seems like everyone has been gone all day long.. I guess we have all been busy... 

I am knitting a tunisian crochet scarf with leftovers for my bff. She lives in MASS .. gets seriously cold there...


----------



## Bitsey

Explain...how does one KNIT a Tunisian CROCHET scarf?


----------



## knittingneedles

Nah, just changed my mind.. I am stopping and I am making a Tunisian scarf hat and fingerless gloves for my daughter in Germany out of my avatar!!! that should be fun!

So what is everyone else up to this evening???


----------



## knittingneedles

It's really so easy.. and repetitive and mindless once you get the hang of it...


----------



## onesoutherngal

oh bitsey...i could spend hours in the garden dept in Lowes...can't grow a thing myself, but i keep trying, lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hi, I'm back... Have been putting my quilt top together today. I have half of it together. Cool pattern. I will show it when I get the other half together, although it won't be done. I've got to make a skinny border around it, then a wider pieced border.

I also have knit a bit on my brown sweater from Garnstudio (Drops). That is one boring puppy... I'll be glad tho while I'm watching Project Runway tonight.

We had a major thunderstorm blow through here today. High winds, too-- at least 70mph! We heard a tree snap but couldn't find it. (We are in the woods...) That cooled things down a bit, tho the humidity still feels steamy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EdRuM6I-3w
> 
> It's really so easy.. and repetitive and mindless once you get the hang of it...


That looks like fun... Thanks for the link to the video!


----------



## onesoutherngal

sewbiz...can't wait to see the quilt...thanks for the info by the way...will follow up on those leads soon as i finish paying for the sweet 16 bash next week..

i know you also make purses...have you thought about making some smaller bags (7 x 10)since so many schools are setting that as the largest size girls may carry on campus?


----------



## Bitsey

I can remember My grandmother making afghans that way. What makes it Tunisian? Or is that the name of the stitch? BitseySouthern gal, I do not do gardens. I plant vegies....planting flowers my hubby does. If it does not provide..other than looking not worth my time and hard work. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

It's a long crochet hook sometimes with a cable. and the way you stitch is very different than regular crochet stitches.. sometimes its called the afghan stitch..


----------



## Bitsey

I know I have that hook. But why is it called tunisian? Was this started in Tunisia?


----------



## knittingneedles

http://crochet.about.com/od/tunisiancrochet/p/Tunisian_Crochet_Technique.htm

I googled it but all i found was how to do it... It makes sense that that is the reason why ....


----------



## Bitsey

That would be interesting to find out why it was named that. B


----------



## knittingneedles

here is the beginning of my daughters scarf.. what do u guys think?


----------



## Bitsey

I love it ....WHWERE DID YOU GET THAT YARN!!!


----------



## SailorRae

knittingneedles said:


> Come and join us to talk about all things knitting and cooking and craziness in general!!
> 
> If anyone needs a visual of our Resort. .We choose this one! Just have to kick out the owners and it's ours... equipped with a LYS and SPA!!
> 
> http://www.gardengablesinn.com/


It looks like you choose a great place....can't wait

:thumbup:


----------



## SailorRae

Bitsey said:


> I love it ....WHWERE DID YOU GET THAT YARN!!!


What Bitsey said.....I love that yarn!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> I love it ....WHWERE DID YOU GET THAT YARN!!!


It's one of the ones I got in Argentina.. isn't it great.. so cheap!!!! They don't distribute it to USA...

But I have seen similar... Its wool and acrylic...


----------



## Bitsey

ARGENTINA! You went to Argentina...you did not bring extra yarn??????? Where was it? Maybe they will sell now. Where is the similar stuff......ARGENTINA! Give me a break....She shows us stuff but we can't buy it. You are wicked knitting. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Ok I just went to www.huggabugga.com and they sell yarns from argentina and all over ..knitting is that yarn from there? It looked similar. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Lol... I was on a cruise and had no clue I would be going to a yarn shop in Buenos Aires but a lady on the ship had this address so we both decided to go on a morning run to the shop.. The joke was.. We couldn't stop.. they had so much beautiful things.. we each brought $300 worth (I didn't go on any excursions at all, spent my allocated money on yarn!!)
Well, (here is the joke part) we spent 3 hours there looking and touching and deciding (they had a closeout room where the yarns were about $2 - $6 max) SO we picked and chose which we wanted.. it was all packed up for us to take..and we pull out the credit cards and we are told.. sorry we only take cash!!! Well, we had on cash on us... (they told us to never walk around with alot of cash) so we didn't know what to do.. finally I convinced the owner to deliver it to the ship later that day and I would meet him at the gate to the port with the money..
Well, wouldn't you know it.. but 10 minutes before the ship took off this little tiny scooter comes rolling up with these huge bags of yarn tied to the back.. and we just made it back to the ship with the skin of our teeth..

Their distributors in the USA are Pagewood Farms..

Their website is: http://www.milanahilados.com.ar/ if you want to drool..

I purchased some yarns that I found here in the states.. I spent max $7.50 for 200 grams.. here it was $50 for 100 grams.. nuts..

I am so dying to go back there.. but who knows when the next time will be????

I have to look for the similar yarn bits.. I will find it for you...


----------



## Bitsey

Ok girls, I love that yarn. Project Runway is on at ( east coast time. As Tim would say "Make it work people"....I need that yarn. Will they let you order from that shop? Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, I will be checking in during last half of runway. Knitting check out that site I mentioned...see if it is any good. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

http://www.kyarns.com/product/manos-del-uruguay-variegated-multi-colored-kettle-dyed-wool-heavy-worsted-weight-yarn/manos-del-uruguay-yarn#

I think this is kinda similar..


----------



## Bitsey

Knitting what about that huggabugga.com Check that out and see if it is also similar. I looked at your site...yes simi;ar but the colors but not as bright and clear. But thank you. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, scarf looks pretty! the colors look like your avator. i like muti-colors.


----------



## Bitsey

Look at her, she is ignoring us. Ok, so there, I am back at the "Runway".


----------



## knittingneedles

It is my avatar.. I frogged it way back and kept it in my stash.. now my daughter asked for scarf, fingerless gloves and a hat that is fun.. so I thought why not!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> sewbiz...can't wait to see the quilt...thanks for the info by the way...will follow up on those leads soon as i finish paying for the sweet 16 bash next week..
> 
> i know you also make purses...have you thought about making some smaller bags (7 x 10)since so many schools are setting that as the largest size girls may carry on campus?


I have some lunchbag size totes that are about that size, in my Etsy shop. They are reversable, different fabrics... You only need to re-press the creases if you turn them inside out.

I also have some 'box bags' that are like a big cosmetic case. They are smaller than the lunch bags.

I hadn't heard that schools are regulating the size of purses and bags these days. There goes another freedom, down the toilet... We lose more every day.  Another reason to homeschool.


----------



## Bitsey

she totallyyyyyy ignores me. go figure. You know. So totally unfair. Bitsey.....I mean you know why are you treating me sooooo totalyyyyy wicked. ( did I do it was I so totally 17 years old?) Bitsey Please go look at that web site about the yarn.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> here is the beginning of my daughters scarf.. what do u guys think?


Just lovely the way the colors work up!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

SailorRae said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come and join us to talk about all things knitting and cooking and craziness in general!!
> 
> If anyone needs a visual of our Resort. .We choose this one! Just have to kick out the owners and it's ours... equipped with a LYS and SPA!!
> 
> http://www.gardengablesinn.com/
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you choose a great place....can't wait
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Glad you made it over here, Rae. :-D


----------



## knittingneedles

Ignore Ignore Ignore.. well Sewbiz ruined project runway for me this week!!! I posted a similar yarn link.. did you see it?

I couldn't find it on your link bits...


----------



## knittingneedles

I am watching the help online...


----------



## maryrose

hi, how is everyone here? i know it's 11:08 p.m. i will be going to sleep very soon.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Lol... I was on a cruise and had no clue I would be going to a yarn shop in Buenos Aires but a lady on the ship had this address so we both decided to go on a morning run to the shop.. The joke was.. We couldn't stop.. they had so much beautiful things.. we each brought $300 worth (I didn't go on any excursions at all, spent my allocated money on yarn!!)
> Well, (here is the joke part) we spent 3 hours there looking and touching and deciding (they had a closeout room where the yarns were about $2 - $6 max) SO we picked and chose which we wanted.. it was all packed up for us to take..and we pull out the credit cards and we are told.. sorry we only take cash!!! Well, we had on cash on us... (they told us to never walk around with alot of cash) so we didn't know what to do.. finally I convinced the owner to deliver it to the ship later that day and I would meet him at the gate to the port with the money..
> Well, wouldn't you know it.. but 10 minutes before the ship took off this little tiny scooter comes rolling up with these huge bags of yarn tied to the back.. and we just made it back to the ship with the skin of our teeth..
> 
> Their distributors in the USA are Pagewood Farms..
> 
> Their website is: http://www.milanahilados.com.ar/ if you want to drool..
> 
> I purchased some yarns that I found here in the states.. I spent max $7.50 for 200 grams.. here it was $50 for 100 grams.. nuts..
> 
> I am so dying to go back there.. but who knows when the next time will be????
> 
> I have to look for the similar yarn bits.. I will find it for you...


That is a great story! Two yarn hoarders on vacation! Your 'excursion' was a trip to a LYS-- gotta love it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles

huggabugga is different..good colors but not the texture i think..

not as smooth or shiny as the one i have...


----------



## Bitsey

I didn't post a link. don't know how. I just type in aol search and found that site. Sorry I am not as knowledgable as you all on the computer. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Ignore Ignore Ignore.. well Sewbiz ruined project runway for me this week!!! I posted a similar yarn link.. did you see it?
> 
> I couldn't find it on your link bits...


Like I said in the other thread... I'm very sorry! Didn't THINK before posting. Next time I need to say, "Spoiler Alert".

BTW I think Cecelia is the next to go...


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, i just had to look at your scarf project again. i crochet, but i never did tunisian crochet. just the regular sts.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I didn't post a link. don't know how. I just type in aol search and found that site. Sorry I am not as knowledgable as you all on the computer. Bitsey


Just keep computing... you will get there.


----------



## maryrose

hi, what is runaway project?


----------



## knittingneedles

Its Project Runway and its a tv show about designers competing to see who can design best..


----------



## maryrose

hi, oh i see. thanks for answering.


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore Ignore Ignore.. well Sewbiz ruined project runway for me this week!!! I posted a similar yarn link.. did you see it?
> 
> I couldn't find it on your link bits...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said in the other thread... I'm very sorry! Didn't THINK before posting. Next time I need to say, "Spoiler Alert".
> 
> BTW I think Cecelia is the next to go...
Click to expand...

I'm just kidding... I don't really care, just want to see the clothes.. I think the old guy will end up shining since he worked for some of the best designers ever.. Halston!!!!
I was mad for Halston in the day.. he invented Ultra suede... loved it .. my mom sewed me a spring coat out of a burnt orange ultrasuede that I just loved...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore Ignore Ignore.. well Sewbiz ruined project runway for me this week!!! I posted a similar yarn link.. did you see it?
> 
> I couldn't find it on your link bits...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said in the other thread... I'm very sorry! Didn't THINK before posting. Next time I need to say, "Spoiler Alert".
> 
> BTW I think Cecelia is the next to go...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just kidding... I don't really care, just want to see the clothes.. I think the old guy will end up shining since he worked for some of the best designers ever.. Halston!!!!
> I was mad for Halston in the day.. he invented Ultra suede... loved it .. my mom sewed me a spring coat out of a burnt orange ultrasuede that I just loved...
Click to expand...

That stuff was expensive!
Bert is talented and experienced, but his dysfunctional personality has derailed his life before. We shall see if he can pull it together or will self-destruct. He certainly isn't making friends, is he, LOL? He's obnoxious and none of the rest of them can stand him.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Maryrose, you can see full episodes of Project Runway online, here:
http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/project-runway/video/full-episodes


----------



## knittingneedles

Burt, that's his name. I forget the names.. true, but he has the most experience I believe.. the red dress last week was my favorite.. so we will see.. you might be right. i also think he might become fuddy duddy since he might be stuck in the past.. the outfit last week sucked big time.. but the guy he was paired with knows nothing... so we will see...


----------



## trasara

Hi everyone, it looks like you are all asleep, It is nearly 11.30pm here and it is pouring with rain, blowing a gale and quite cold.Good weather to snuggle up in front of the tv and knit! but I have been busy all week and the small amount I have done I now have to frog as I managed somehow to pick up 2 extra stitches.I have made a two tier 21st cake and a chocolate strawberry bouquet and all I want to do is finish my knitting. I really should think before I say yes in future. Hopefully with tomorrow being Saturday I will find you all online....


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Hi everyone, it looks like you are all asleep, It is nearly 11.30pm here and it is pouring with rain, blowing a gale and quite cold.Good weather to snuggle up in front of the tv and knit! but I have been busy all week and the small amount I have done I now have to frog as I managed somehow to pick up 2 extra stitches.I have made a two tier 21st cake and a chocolate strawberry bouquet and all I want to do is finish my knitting. I really should think before I say yes in future. Hopefully with tomorrow being Saturday I will find you all online....


Hi Trasara,

I took a look here this morning and no one was stirring!

Your cake and chocolate strawberry bouquet sound lovely! Can you show us pictures? The strawberry bouquet is especially intriquing... So, you are a talented baker, too? I admire that.

We had a big thunderstorm last night too-- high winds that made it look like a hurricane outside. Weather can be scary... Today is sunny and beautiful again. I am off to water aerobics.

My knitting has been a boring 1X1 rib on a brown sweater. Knit in one piece from the bottom up, for 11 inches-- that's a lot of 1X1... This is a simpler sweater than I like to do (get bored easily) but I thought it would be a good, wearable piece to have in my wardrobe.

Has anyone noticed that about 75% of what's knit on KP is baby sweaters? I guess that's a favorite project, whether you have a baby or not.

Have a good day all, and a good night to Trasara! Sleep well! Stormy weather is good for that...


----------



## trasara

I seem to alternate between something simple then get bored so then I do someting pattered or lacey. just recently I decided that if I have one of each on the go I can mix it up a bit!
Here are photos.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> I seem to alternate between something simple then get bored so then I do someting pattered or lacey. just recently I decided that if I have one of each on the go I can mix it up a bit!
> Here are photos.


WOW!! You are an artist! I would just die if someone gave me that kind of bouquet for my birthday...

Gosh-- the cake is adorable too! Wait til all our Resorters wake up and see what you've been up to!


----------



## trasara

They are very simple to make they are just strawberries on skewers dipped in chocolate and there are also ferrero roshers on skewers with tissue round them to look like flowers. I pinched the idea from some I saw on the net.


----------



## trasara

I have another cake to make next week then another for the 9th, all favours for friends.


----------



## maryrose

hi trasara, you did a great job on that tasty bouquet and cake. i'm not very good at baking for some reason. but i'm getting better at baking cookies. hi sewbiz, yes, i took notice everything is mostly baby things. they are all pretty, but, my son is 24. i mostly like looking at socks, sweaters, and other things for us ladies. and things for the house, like doilies and dishcloths, etc.


----------



## knittingneedles

Wow.. Trasara,, beautiful job..My niece is a cake decorator and as much as you say it's easy..I know, it does take imagination and technique, it seems it is like everything else, Once you know how to do it, it seems easy but for others, not so much!
Shame you aren't closer we would all come over for cake and strawberries!


----------



## Bitsey

What is everyone up this am? All I have done is mail a package, knit one row and work on cleaning windows. I have alot of windowms. In the river room I have 5 sets of sliders, and in the dining room 1 set french doors and i single door, then5 windows. Normally no problem.But I still have little people that some to see me...and they have little hands and they bring their doggies and they have wet noses. Later girls. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, it looks like you are all asleep, It is nearly 11.30pm here and it is pouring with rain, blowing a gale and quite cold.Good weather to snuggle up in front of the tv and knit! but I have been busy all week and the small amount I have done I now have to frog as I managed somehow to pick up 2 extra stitches.I have made a two tier 21st cake and a chocolate strawberry bouquet and all I want to do is finish my knitting. I really should think before I say yes in future. Hopefully with tomorrow being Saturday I will find you all online....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Trasara,
> 
> I took a look here this morning and no one was stirring!
> 
> Your cake and chocolate strawberry bouquet sound lovely! Can you show us pictures? The strawberry bouquet is especially intriquing... So, you are a talented baker, too? I admire that.
> 
> We had a big thunderstorm last night too-- high winds that made it look like a hurricane outside. Weather can be scary... Today is sunny and beautiful again. I am off to water aerobics.
> 
> My knitting has been a boring 1X1 rib on a brown sweater. Knit in one piece from the bottom up, for 11 inches-- that's a lot of 1X1... This is a simpler sweater than I like to do (get bored easily) but I thought it would be a good, wearable piece to have in my wardrobe.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that about 75% of what's knit on KP is baby sweaters? I guess that's a favorite project, whether you have a baby or not.
> 
> Have a good day all, and a good night to Trasara! Sleep well! Stormy weather is good for that...
Click to expand...

YOu are so right about the baby stuff...

I guess there are alot of grandbabies out there.. I have yet to start knitting for babies, (except for some hats I made for charity on the ship).. I am in the middle of a toddler (size 6) cardi for my great niece.. but that's about it right now.. Until my DILs first ultrasound.. then I will start ... but not all these fru fru type of baby clothes.. just not into that..

But I did buy a book called Welcome home baby by Tricia Drake... It's all done in super Bulky yarns and some cha cha.. that I find adorable.. those plain white little baby color things... ugh.. not for me... you can buy those a dime a dozen everywhere.. why would I make that? If i am going to knit for babies I want it to be special and interesting.. Sorry, JMO!!

Don't you just love digital cameras??? Take a pix and post right away...


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all Knitting i am going to be starting a scarf in a couple of days. Is 52 inches too long or just right? Also using #10 needles was going to do 25 stitches. Let me know if that is ok. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

I don't know much about things.. but wouldn't 25 stitches on a #10 needle be alot??? I am making the scarf with 20 stitches on a 6.5mm crochet hook (10.5) and I think it is way too wide..are you making it lacey??? or what stitch?? Thinking of frogging it and starting again...

AGAIN! DISCLAIMER.. I don't know much.. Sewbizgirl would know way more.... I might be completely wrong...


----------



## Bitsey

Ignore that PM from me. My computer is working. I quesss that everyone has been strangely quiet. Maybe a weekend and people going away. Bitsey

I will try and see what happens...Maybe a 6.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh knitting I am also using Paton's calssic wool- "Roving" I will send the label with the scarf when finished. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Maybe, we need to set up a page just for us!!!???????? LEAVE EVERYONE OFF!!! If they don't participate?? 

JUST KIDDING>> SIMMER DOWN EVERYONE!!!

I am going to my LYS to show off the finished sweater I made for my daughter and hat I threw in for good measure... and ask her about the scarf I am making.. It seems kinda stiff made out of the Tunisian Crochet stitch... want her opinion...


----------



## Bitsey

I think that it would be stiff, particulary if you are a tight stitcher. It is normally used for afghans. The ones I had now had been washed many times and were old. But they were not soft enough for a scarf. May be if you used a thinner yarn so that it looked lacy? Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Yes, I agree... Oh well.. another frogging day!!!! wrippet wrippet wrippet... lol


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> What is everyone up this am? All I have done is mail a package, knit one row and work on cleaning windows. I have alot of windowms. In the river room I have 5 sets of sliders, and in the dining room 1 set french doors and i single door, then5 windows. Normally no problem.But I still have little people that some to see me...and they have little hands and they bring their doggies and they have wet noses. Later girls. Bitsey


Don't forget to leave a smudge so don't walk thru the glass doors ... Yes my family nick-named me "grace"


----------



## Bitsey

Don't worry, the outside as lots of smudges....waiting until a dry windy day and then I will hook up my hose to the glass cleaner and away I go. That is the easiest way. B


----------



## knittingneedles

but isnt that only for the outside? how do you do the inside???


----------



## Bitsey

The old fashioned way......windex and paper towels. But has to be on a cloudy day. The proper way to get crystal clear windows is white vinegar & water with newspaper. The will make your windows look like diamonds. But wear gloves.......newsprint. B.


----------



## knittingneedles

years ago my mom used vinegar and water on the chandelier that we used to have, forgot all about that.


----------



## Bitsey

It works. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Now I have to post a new topic, bashing a yarn store...

MY SIL ordered some yarn from this store in MA..and they sent her an invoice but never the yarn..she emailed the store 3 times with no answer..

Tried all the phone numbers I could find and they are all disconnected... but she took her money!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i'll be busy all day. so if i'm not on, you'll know. take care.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Maryrose. Knitting does she know someone up there that can go by the Store? Also call the Better Business Bureau in that town. and she might try if it was a substantial order calling the town attorney. Could be theft and fraud. Was it on a credit card...tell her credit card company. I would sic the dogs on them. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Thanks Bits, she is calling her credit card company now.. I already posted a new topic to avoid at all costs this store and website.. and the BBB is a good idea...

Going to the LYS now.. talk later, sweeties!!!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi, yes, we had to call the better business bureau in the past and they helped us. and we might have to do it again concerning how i was supposed to get 2 pr. of eye glasses but they ripped me off by giving me only one. (my son got 2 pr.). so yes, that's terrible to buy yarn and not get the yarn.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Knittingneedles, I like the look of that baby knits book. I'm not going to knock anyone's favorite things to knit, but there isn't as much demand these days for those acrylic pastel fingering layettes. The young mothers today are into pink and lime green combos, or brown and blue, or brown and lime. Those are the trendy colors for babies. And monkeys and jungles are a big theme right now, both for boys and girls... Might as well give baby gifts that people are going to use. One of my fantasies is to put out a book of baby clothing-- NON traditional, babyfied versions of adult clothing, and some fun whimsey stuff too.

Bitsey, your scarf plan sounds like it will work. Are you knitting for the troops? What stitch pattern will you use? If the yarn is worsted, size 10 needles might be a little large, but if you wanted it pretty drapey, that gauge should work. Just knit it for a few inches and see how you feel about the way it is working up.

I need to get something on the needles for the troops too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I wanted to let you all know I will not be online this weekend. We are going to visit our son at school. Just wanted to tell you so you won't look for me. I should be back on Monday morning. Maybe Barbara Ann will be back by then? She may be snowed under with work when she first gets back.


----------



## maryrose

take care sewbiz. have a nice weekend.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> take care sewbiz. have a nice weekend.


Thank you Maryrose. Hope we have nice weather for walking around Memphis.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Luv the cake trasara.... Wish you were closer...( planning that sweet 16 !)


----------



## trasara

Have a great week end everyone! knitting I really like the hat on the front of the baby book I was waondering what else you could do with chacha apart from a scarf my lys has a beautiful baby/toddler dress that was made using a cotton for a little tanktop style top and using Katia sole as a layered skirt and a little crocheted flower on one strap. One day I would like to try this pattern,


----------



## Bitsey

What is this? The "Lonely Hearts Club" Where is that Barb when you need her?


----------



## knittingneedles

sorry, went to the LYS and tried to figure out what to do.. still dont know.. Joyce took it home to work on it.. so hopefully she will come up with a plan...

GUESS WHAT BITS>.. I purchased sock yarn... ugh ugh ugh...but i did it...

and DPNS ugh ug hguhgughgugh


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, you like it when you start to learn. it took me 4 months to catch on. but we're all different. you might catch on a faster. did you call the credit card co. to tell them you never got your yarn?


----------



## Bitsey

We will all be together. Someone else is getting sock yar...wait till you hear the primal scream. Bitsey

How close is your LYS? Mine is about 18 miles away. So when I go, I have a list of questions and requests. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose it might take me a year.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> sorry, went to the LYS and tried to figure out what to do.. still dont know.. Joyce took it home to work on it.. so hopefully she will come up with a plan...
> 
> GUESS WHAT BITS>.. I purchased sock yarn... ugh ugh ugh...but i did it...
> 
> and DPNS ugh ug hguhgughgugh


AW, you know you wanted to... You are going to love those dpns, once you make friends with them.

Here are a few tips to those new to using dpns:

Tip One: The first round is a little like juggling octopuses, so be patient with yourself. Once you have a couple of rounds of knitting on the needles, the knitting will stabilize the whole dpn configuration and it gets progressively easier to work around and around on your needles.

Tip Two: For that first round, some people find it easier to sit at a table and be able to lay the needles down on the table. When you join your cast on row to knit in the round, you have to make sure your knitting isn't twisted, and being able to lay the needles down helps you make sure all your sts are lying the same way.

Tip Three: When you join your cast on row to knit in the round, always knit the first st with the working yarn AND the tail end from the cast on. Just that first st-- knit holding those two strands together, then drop the cast on tail and keep knitting with just the working yarn. That way your knitting won't stretch open in a gap where your joined it.

Okay, there's your first dpn lesson! Practice!


----------



## Bitsey

I was ok until tip 3. I will let you know. Besides not until 
September. I have to finish other stuff. B


----------



## Bitsey

I though you were going away?


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, for me, after the 1st 2 rnds, then it gets better.


----------



## Bitsey

Everyone leaves. What, I have bad breath?


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi knittingneedles, you like it when you start to learn. it took me 4 months to catch on. but we're all different. you might catch on a faster. did you call the credit card co. to tell them you never got your yarn?


My sis-in-law... she ended up canceling it and buying it at yarn market... which i told her about..

I begged her to come on to KP.. but she hasn't yet.. she knits like a machine, her stitches are perfectly done...


----------



## Bitsey

Perfectly? Well, It would be hard for me to befriends with someone that makes perfect stitches. I am having a hard enough time with Sewbiz...Tell me your stitches are perfect and man o man I am leaving town. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Maybe when I grow up they will be perfect.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Perfectly? Well, It would be hard for me to befriends with someone that makes perfect stitches. I am having a hard enough time with Sewbiz...Tell me your stitches are perfect and man o man I am leaving town. Bitsey


ME??? you got to be kidding...??? I don't even know how to knit socks!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Me neither. We will sink or swim together. B


----------



## maryrose

i have ann budd's learning how to knit socks book. her book is good, but i still had to watch many you-tubes to understand more about it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I was ok until tip 3. I will let you know. Besides not until
> September. I have to finish other stuff. B


But that's the best one of all!



Bitsey said:


> I though you were going away?


Not til the morning. Just one overnight, tomorrow night. Practice your perfect sts while I am gone-- LOL! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitsey

Thanks. I checked out Anne Budd's book from the library. I have just glanced at the beginning. So far it seems she uses 3 needles with the 4th to knit with. I heard some people used 4 needles with the 5th to knit with. Which is better?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Thanks. I checked out Anne Budd's book from the library. I have just glanced at the beginning. So far it seems she uses 3 needles with the 4th to knit with. I heard some people used 4 needles with the 5th to knit with. Which is better?


I advocate using 4 sts with a 5th working needle. That gives you gentler angles where the needles join, so you have less problems with the tension between the needles... otherwise known as "laddering".

I also find the square shape on 4 needles easier to get my hands into, than the triangle shape on 3 needles.

This is a matter of personal preference only.


----------



## Bitsey

When I venture forth it will be with the 5 needles. I am going to use 1's my first time. Although I think I should use 0's. But this is a learning process so I will see what happens.

Lord this serious talk so late....I need to get crazy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> When I venture forth it will be with the 5 needles. I am going to use 1's my first time. Although I think I should use 0's. But this is a learning process so I will see what happens.
> 
> Lord this serious talk so late....I need to get crazy.


You crack us up! Okay, no techno talk this late at night.


----------



## knittingneedles

I wanted really funky socks but the LYS didnt really have serious funky colors.. so I go this..

and a pack of #1 bamboo DPNs (5) ..

Dont you need 3 hands to knit with DPNs???? at least???


----------



## Bitsey

Look at you with the pink keyboard......boy are we girly or what. Only kidding, you did detect a note of jealousy did you not?

Well mine is in shades of pink(gotha), purples, blues and I think a gold. Will look tomorrow. I think these yarns are self-patterning. Remember sewbiz said it made it less boring for our first try. B


----------



## Bitsey

That saids it is a cotton stretch.Mine isw wool/nylon. Maybe the nylon is the stretch. Oh well, this is going to be fun. If we succeed, everyone we know will be wearing weird socks. What a kick!


----------



## Bitsey

Where is the resort listed in the forum board? Someone wanted to come here and I could not tell them how.


----------



## knittingneedles

exactly, that is why i brought this yarn,, I am not crazy about it.. but it was better than the others she had.. I wanted to buy it by her because if I get stuck I wont feel bad asking her for help.Even though she doesn't really care and helps everyone.. but since I needed to buy anyway.. why not be loyal?

She had great colors but they were solids.. bright neon green and a royal blue.. but sewbiz said get a design so I did.. lets see if we get hooked or not!!

And thanks for the keyboard joke.. just replaced my old comp.. I have 90 days to like this one. .or I can give it back.. so we will see..


Oh and don't forget.. I live in Vegas,, who needs alpaca socks??? It was 109 today...


----------



## Bitsey

How do I tell someone how to get here?


----------



## Bitsey

You know that I do not know how to post a link.


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, nice sock yarn. i work with 4 dpns. but to each his own.


----------



## Bitsey

I found out how to find the resort. Hey folks, tomorrow, I have had it. Going to sit and watch the tube for a while. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Bye you .. .have a good evening..

I am going to dinner then I will watch Project runway online.. see ya'll later!!!


----------



## trasara

I love the colours of your yarn knitting, all my favourites I got more to knit but could only get bright pink and purple but as they are for bed socks it really doesn't matter. I just used 5dpn for the first time I don't think I would have found it as easy with 4.


----------



## maryrose

sewbiz is right. when i knit my next socks, when i get to the gusset, i'm using 5 dpns. but i'm already on the gusset decrease now so i'm not starting over. but so far my sock looks okay.


----------



## trasara

sewbiz do you block socks?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> sewbiz do you block socks?


Yes, my feet are the blockers when I wear the socks! Ha, ha... (my feeble attempt at humor.) No really, I never block my socks. They are a stretch-to-fit garment so why bother? I never saw the reason for those fancy sock blockers. Unless they are being photographed for a book or magazine, no need!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I wanted really funky socks but the LYS didnt really have serious funky colors.. so I go this..
> 
> and a pack of #1 bamboo DPNs (5) ..
> 
> Dont you need 3 hands to knit with DPNs???? at least???


Pretty yarn colors, knittingneedles... You will have fun knitting up some patterning yarn. And those cotton blend socks will feel great in your warm climate. What do you mean by "funky" colors? What colors, exactly?

No Bitsey, the nylon doesn't provide the stretch in the sock yarn. It would probably list spandex as the stretch element. Your yarn, wool and nylon, isn't likely a stretch yarn, is it? It sounds like just regular sock yarn. The yarn knittingneedles got is a stretch yarn. Both kinds make good socks.

Okay, I'm going to bed now ladies... When I come home on Sunday, I hope you won't have racked up 30 pages of reading for me! Goodnight!


----------



## knittingneedles

Ok well, most of you will read this in the AM.. But I watched Project Runway and Kimberly does make an amazingly tailored pant..I would love to have a pair of one of her pants.. perfect fit..

I don't know how much time they have to make this stuff but Laura's (I think that's her name) was so very well made to do that in a day and half is amazing too.

I wasn't too crazy about any of them except kimberly's pants.. I would have liked the top in another fabric..

I loved the back of the first "anthony" the front, that orange was kinda strange..If it would have been a subtle pattern with the colors of the rest of the dress, maybe then it would have been better (at least for me).. 

What was your favorite design? 

My turn to go to bed...

Speak in the AM.. well your noon more or less..

I hope I enjoy working the socks.. Thanks sewbiz for being here with us to help us with encouragement and technique when needed!!!

Nina


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Ok well, most of you will read this in the AM.. But I watched Project Runway and Kimberly does make an amazingly tailored pant..I would love to have a pair of one of her pants.. perfect fit..
> 
> I don't know how much time they have to make this stuff but Laura's (I think that's her name) was so very well made to do that in a day and half is amazing too.
> 
> I wasn't too crazy about any of them except kimberly's pants.. I would have liked the top in another fabric..
> 
> I loved the back of the first "anthony" the front, that orange was kinda strange..If it would have been a subtle pattern with the colors of the rest of the dress, maybe then it would have been better (at least for me)..
> 
> What was your favorite design?


I thought Kimberly's outfit was pretty amazing... she deserved to win. Second to hers, I think Josh's was the next best, tho maybe in different colors. I could see Nina in that, even with the wild back. Of all of the designs, the only one I might actually wear myself would be Becky's dress... Didn't get Olivier's style AT ALL-- sort of a man vest in the back that just lay uncompleted and hanging in the front-- what? The blouse under it was well constructed. I thought Laura's design was strange. Viktor's black dress had the weirdest shape. Those boxed cap sleeves juxtapositioned against the bubble hip skirt. And the neckline should have either been round and high, or V and low, but it's disturbing that the little short V neck ends on the same horizontal plane as the lower edge of the sleeves. (Now I'm getting _really_ picky, I know...) Burt's design was PURE Halston. Anya's jumpsuit was simple and mostly skin. The best thing about it was her dye job. The only detail it had was the collar, and she had to have help with that. :-(

I think the next one to go will be Cecelia, followed by Viktor, then Danielle... Then it's 'on' between the rest of the stronger designers.



knittingneedles said:


> I hope I enjoy working the socks.. Thanks sewbiz for being here with us to help us with encouragement and technique when needed!!!
> 
> Nina


No problem. Happy to enable! :mrgreen:

Getting on the road in a few minutes, so see you all Sun. night or Mon. morning...


----------



## Bitsey

Ahhh Sewbiz you will be missed. But Miss Barbara should be back.. Good morning all. I hope everyone has a wonderful day. Going to dry my hair. Later chicks.


----------



## dissi

sorry i feel out of the loop today...knitting like crazy to finish this cardi.....yarn is custard yellow  liked it on the ball....and have enough to make a 22" for my neice...hmmm different pattern me thinks lol...

how is your day Bitsey?


----------



## Bitsey

Slow day tyo begin with, but now I have some tomatoes to peel. After I do that the day is mine. So I will return. Bitsey. I am still working on the "neverending sweater" hopefully finish by the end of Sept. Also have to finish 3 inches on a scarf. Then can start a scarf for the soldiers. Then my socks. yeah. Ok, off to the tomatoes. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Your tomatoes must be so tasty.. I love fresh tomatoes straight from the vine.. What kind of tomatoes do you plant?

My favorite dish with fresh tomatoes are slices of fresh buffalo mozzeralla, tomatoes and either pesto or balsamic vinegar.. I am sure you eat it too!! Yum...

SO what do you do with all those tomatoes, besides canning?

and wasn't Victor's outfit weird.. Sewbiz says so too.. I always wondered who would wear a bubble skirt who is over 14? and the way the waistband meet the top in the back was awful, I thought..

What did you like bits? 

I am going to knit all day today .. want to finish this toddler sweater.. 

See ya later, ladies...

Will be around, so if anyone has anything of interest to discuss.. let's do it for pages and pages and pages so that sewbiz has lots to read.. 

lol.. just kidding!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey knitting, slice to matoes at dinner, BLTs, salads, plain to matoes with salt. Yum, I can and freeze them. If only a few I peel and freeze. They are good in the winter in homemade soup, or pasta. Now that I am done going to work on the sweater. Will be here with my iced tea and the sweater. Bitsey

PS I think we are the only ones around. I had figures that Barb would be back. Maybe they were going for two weeks. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Lucky girl, that's all I'm sayin!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, thank you for tip 3. i did always have trouble with that one, but i get it now since you explained it very simply.


----------



## knittingneedles

BIts, I love BLTs... lots of tomatoes!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, i just found a free pattern knitting website. it's called "drops design". just type it in your search and click the 1st one & there you are. i already saw 2 patterns i want to copy. there are hundreds of free patterns, sweaters, socks, hats, purses, etc.


----------



## Bitsey

Checking in after my porch sit. I love tomatoes also. Thanks maryrose. I will check it out. Omelet tonight, with Italian sausage, bacon...also tomatoes, onions, peppers in the omelot. So No one has heard from Barb. Starting to be concerned. Later girls.


----------



## knittingneedles

Nah, I am sure there is no need to be concerned! I bet she is just living her life.. She will be back on shortly, I am sure..

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/kategori_oversikt.php

Here is the website for drops.. been using them forever ... they have some fantastic patterns...

I am becoming overwhelmed with patterns..

Going to heat up the stuffed pepper soup, I made for dinner last night..

adios girlies!!


----------



## Auldchick

Oh My....makes me want to escape right now....beautiful presentation......



knittingneedles said:


> Come and join us to talk about all things knitting and cooking and craziness in general!!
> 
> If anyone needs a visual of our Resort. .We choose this one! Just have to kick out the owners and it's ours... equipped with a LYS and SPA!!
> 
> http://www.gardengablesinn.com/


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, Auld, you have never been here before. Well in our virtual knitting resort, we have our own yarn shop, book store, a brandy and cigar bar for the gents who drove us here, and a ladies spa. Of course excellent dining. Second floor has our living quarters. Do you love it or what.

Ok, knitting, what is that your lunch or dinner. If dinner...early dinner. Talk to me when you are finished. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Pretty rose. B


----------



## knittingneedles

I decided to read while eating...

I prefer to eat a heavier meal during the day instead of later in the evening, but it doesn't happen often enough.. Today was lucky.. 
So its a lunner?!


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, your dinner sounds good. barb is most likely seeing the sights. i hope she's okay too.


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles. thanks for posting the drops website. i'm not good at getting the website here on the forum. but yes, i have many patterns i have plans to copy.


----------



## Bitsey

Tomorrow night, I am having a hamburger. It has to be lighter weight than an omlet with cheese, italian sausage and bacon. Lord, I think my arteries just hardened. B


----------



## Bitsey

Ladies, I am tired. I am heading to my chair. Hopefully tomorrow I will be more lively. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, all this food is making me hungry. did you see in the news a woman is eating thousands of calories a day because her goal is to be the fattest woman? i can never eat like that. i don't know how she can afford it. i spend about $120.00 a week in groceries & that is for 3 people.


----------



## Bitsey

That woman is sick. So what happens to her when she weighs 900 lbs. She dies. She is stupid. Sorry. It is me late at night. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

Lol... I don't mind being soft and cuddly.... But don't want to be mushy gushy... Don't think dh would like it either... And hate to think what my doc would say.... Why do some people have such a need to be famous that they hurt themselves is beyond me


----------



## onesoutherngal

Excuse grammar ... Working on only 2 hours sleep


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, if you have ever watched those shows...700 lb man, etc. They once had a show with a woman a realy pretty woman that weighed over 900 lbs. they had to cut the wall of her house to get her out. taken to the hospital and she always did her makeup and hair and her face was so beautiful but she died shortly thereafter. Her organs could not take the weight. Hey, those wpople are not very bright that want to weigh that much. To do it on purpose is foolish. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Why, getting ready for bed. See you all in the AM. I am tired. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

goodnite bitsey.


----------



## laceandlovelies

Wouldn't it be lovely!


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, how are you doing? i was knitting my sock last night. i'm on the decrease gusset. i found a knitting website called "drops design" knittingneedles has the link a few pages back. i can't believe all the nice knitting patterns. i already have 8 patterns i want copied. 2 sweater patterns and 5 slipper patterns. and some other patterns.well you have a nice nite.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hi msryrose.... I have been running around Jackson today trying to find a cake topper for the big sweet 16 party this weekend... If what I finally found works I'll post a photo,,,, nothing planned is working out !


----------



## maryrose

hi, i know i get those days too.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hear the kids coming ... See you all tomorrow


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hear the kids coming ... See you all tomorrow


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning everyone. Sewbiz will be back this evening and maybe Barb will be around to haunt us. Talk later girls


----------



## AuntJMae

You gals sure get around....
Bitsey: I did as you suggested and posted on the August swap page. Lots of goodies this weekend.


----------



## Bitsey

Auntj I read the posts. My gosh what a great time you have had. What grand surprises. I think that is wonderful..Well, let's hope all of the swap messes have been cleared up this month. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, going to slice up tomatoes for lunch and have some cottage cheese and tuna salad......good lunch alot healthier than last two nights dinners. Have cloggerd arteries from those two nights. Hope everyone has a good day. B


----------



## onesoutherngal

I may come eat with you... You can help me figure what I have left to eat because yesterday doc ordered no gluten, no caffiene, no chocolate , no mints, no artificial sweeteners, and low acidic diet.... Ooops no, can't have tomato( I think???). Uggggggvhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, at least we can imagine all the tasty goodies on this chat. but i say this: i can never eat thousands of calories a day. right now, i think i'm eating no more than 2,500 calories a day. maybe less. but we have to remember, i'm not real physically active because of my bad hip. but i do get hungry at certain times. probably more so when i start moving out of here.


----------



## knittingneedles

Good morning all, Hope you all had a good night [email protected]!

I have been raking my brains trying to figure out how to bind off (castoff) a button band on a toddler sweater I am making for my niece.. i am making a seed stitch and whenever I go to bind it off the bind off pulls it together and than it doesn't lay flat... ugh... ripped it out 3 or 4 times already...what to do??? what to do?? I checked online for other types of bindoffs.. but they all look basically the same.. what to do?? what to do??


----------



## knittingneedles

That's true.. no tomatoes... they are full of acid... you poor baby.. sounds like.. it will be a bacon diet... lots and lots of bacon!!! lol


----------



## Bitsey

Banana and cottage cheese. Why that diet? Egg salad, tuna salad, no tomatoes?????? that would throw me for a loop. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

knittingneedles said:


> That's true.. no tomatoes... they are full of acid... you poor baby.. sounds like.. it will be a bacon diet... lots and lots of bacon!!! lol


I actually don't really like meat. Lots of research going to happen today;(


----------



## Bitsey

What about tuna? And that is good with cucumbers.


----------



## knittingneedles

About weight and calories...

I remember a time......

When I was able to eat just about everything and anything. 

Then I hit 40 and it all started to stick.. everything I ate never left, just kept clinging to me..

I gained 60 pounds.. at the age of 45 I became friends with a body builder who worked with me and I ended losing the 60 pounds.. but... and here is the kicker...

Then I met my husband (who promised that he went to the gym everyday..) but that turned out to be 'not so true" and over the next 7 years, guess what?? I gained every single pound of it back.. Cause I hate going to the gym alone... 

SO now I try to eat correctly (not much meat, lots of tofu and fish) but have a very sedate life.. Knitting, and comp most days.. 

my husband brought something called a trekdesk and you place it over a treadmill and walk your way to work... 

I have used it now and again.. but find it annoying to walk and type at the same time.. But with all the walking, he still hasn't lost a pound... 

I know, sewbiz is going to say.. willpower and laziness and of course she is completely right.. but ... 

so there is my story and i am sticking to it...


----------



## Bitsey

Hey, I tried walking with a friend...but she miss super power walker. Well, being an exsmoker...you just cannot run up and down hills. I had an old fashion stationary bike, but it made a ton of noise, and the seat hurt my bottom. So now I knit, sew, doing alot of heavy duty walking at Walmart and when you keep forgetting stuff like I do that makes several back and forth trips across the store. And then of course, I clean my house. That is enough. Go to the pool and float once in a while. Gosh I am tired all ready. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Everyone is very quiet today. Maybe it is a day for naps. B


----------



## knittingneedles

I am heading out to Arizona for a couple of days later today.. hope i will have internet service.. 

See ya all later...

Maybe someone will have a solution to my knitting problem....


----------



## Bitsey

Be careful on your drive. You shall be missed. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Awwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhh! I'll miss you too!!!! but!!! SAVE MY PLACE!!!


----------



## Bitsey

We will and stop in at a knitting shop with your problem.


----------



## knittingneedles

In Arizona the knitting shops won't help unless I pay them for it..


----------



## Bitsey

Well, just wait until you get home. Work on something else in the car. I assume you are not driving. B


----------



## knittingneedles

exactly!!!! I already thought that in my mind....great minds think alike!


----------



## Bitsey

Yeah...we all are pretty great, aren't we!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

YES!!!!!! VERY MUCH SO!!!! Falling in love with all of you!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi, to me, what is a hamburg without a tomato on it? my brother said what's mashed potatoes without gravy? i know, not funny. i hope you all doing okay.


----------



## Bitsey

I agree maryrose...tomatoes, onions and pickles!


----------



## knittingneedles

then how come you have to pay more in places like MCDonalds etc. for tomatoes???? 

don't forget the Mayo.. need Mayo or "special sauce!"


----------



## Bitsey

Who needs their tomatoes...those sickly pinky pale tomatoes
All you need there are the onions and pickles. Speaking of which that is what I am having for dinner. I need to ask a question, why are we going back and forth between the two threads? I am getting dizzy.


----------



## knittingneedles

I wasn't but once in a while i would check on August and see that you wrote something.. and I wanted to answer it..
but I usually just stay right here..

I made the August Swap just for Swap info.. this thread is our chatroom basically...for me at least.


----------



## maryrose

hi, there is nothing like tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## knittingneedles

HOW TRUE! Tomatoes direct from the vine.. YUM!


----------



## Bitsey

Enough of the swap. Now I can relax. Nothing like fresh tomatoes. Next year Maryrose in your new place, you have to put in a couple of plants. You too knitting. If you don't have lawn youccan grow a patio tomato. They are all good. You can also grown a bush cucumber.


----------



## Bitsey

I will have the two of growing veggies in no time.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i think i will. my dad is really good at plants. he had a bunch of vine tomatoes when i was younger. i guess with his health, he doesn't plant anymore. i'll have to have my son help me. bending hurts my hip alot. i tried it already. i always have to put on an ice pack.


----------



## knittingneedles

When I lived in MA we had a victory garden.. so much lettuce, didn't know what to do with it.. but the tomatoes were great...

In the desert, I tried to grow anything. but nothing worked.. have to wait till I get to Florida within the next year...

Then everything grows..

Well, off we go.. If I get internet, I will come and chat a while with you ladies..

Be well and stay out of trouble!!!

Nina


----------



## Bitsey

Be careful. Susan


----------



## Bitsey

Well, folks, I think tonight might be an early night. Getting ready to fix dinner. B


----------



## Bitsey

Evening folks, just checking in. Getting ready to head off to my chair. My show is starting in 30 minutes. The Closer ( I know they are re-runs) but they are good. Tomorrow girls...Keep those needles flying. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

goodnite bitsey. i'll be clicking my needles soon.


----------



## 22401

Were watching bride wars


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi everyone, i just found a free pattern knitting website. it's called "drops design". just type it in your search and click the 1st one & there you are. i already saw 2 patterns i want to copy. there are hundreds of free patterns, sweaters, socks, hats, purses, etc.


Hi, I'm BAAAAAAAack! Maryrose, the brown sweater I'm knitting right now is one the the Drops patterns. This one:
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=112&d_id=40&lang=us
Very casual and simple. The bottom is 1x1 rib for 11", and from there up it's garter.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, that is a nice sweater you're knitting. i can't believe all the patterns they have. i have lots i want to copy or print.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, that is a nice sweater you're knitting. i can't believe all the patterns they have. i have lots i want to copy or print.


I know Maryrose... it's amazing they offer all that for free! Some beautiful baby stuff too. Socks, and everything!

EVERYONE: I took a peek at the August Swap thread, and you girls have been discussing UNDERWEAR over in the swap thread! Now line up and hold out your arms because you are surely going to get your wrists slapped by someone over there. :lol:

We had so much fun in Memphis. It was great to see our son, and he toured us through his school. He's a senior at Visible Music College (Worship Arts) and the school has just completed renovation of their new building and just moved in, for this fall semester. They bought an iconic building downtown Memphis that had once been a big bank, and they gutted it and built the entire music college in it. It's amazing. The building looks like a big glass triangle.

We had a blast in downtown Memphis. The place is like DISNEYLAND if you love the old architecture, and I do love the blending of the old and new in the downtown area. So beautiful. We found The Vynyls were playing at the Flying Saucer, so we listened to them for a while. Great cover band, playing the old British rock and roll from the 60's. The Flying Saucer has over 100 beers on tap! I did diet coke. It was a hot night but we walked our legs off.

Today we went to the Stax Records Museum before heading home. What amazing history that place holds! I can see why my son is in love with Memphis and will probably stay there, even after he finishes school.

I've got sensory overload from Memphis... need a quiet day at home to recoup. Plus we ate, and ate, and ate... all great food.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

And speaking of eating... Knittingneedles, do NOT hang the responsibility for your exercise on your poor hubby. While you are still young and healthy, get moving! No one can exercise for us, we have to do it ourselves, so in that respect it is a solitary activity. I am also of the opinion that having a friend along to chat with on the treadmill is a distraction that keeps you from fully focusing on your workout, and maintaining the intensity you need to burn calories and build strength.

They say it takes 6 weeks to establish a new habit, so start working on setting up some YOU TIME, to work out. Make it a habit and soon you won't be able to stand being without your workout time. 

Don't say a word to your husband about him exercising-- nothing, nada, zilch... Just let him see you as an example and he may decide on his own to get with the program!

Stepping down off the soapbox now... Don't make me go back up there!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I think everyone has gone to bed, and knittingneedles (who is usually my late night chat buddy) is traveling. Goodnight ladies!


----------



## maryrose

goodnite sewbiz. i'm glad you had a nice time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> goodnite sewbiz. i'm glad you had a nice time.


Thanks, Maryrose! :-D


----------



## knittingneedles

Well, here I am.. but everyone is off.. my internet here at the house is very iffy.. but I have been able to jump on for a sec..

How did I know you were gonna say that Bonnie?? SO obvious !!!

I know, I know, I say all those things to myself.. but still don't freakin move from this chair.. don't ask my why??? cause I really don't know... (depression? laziness? lack of willpower?? all of the above??)

Oh well, maybe I will get off my big rump and start moving somehoww.. 

Tomorrow, I'll deal with it tomorrow!!!! (Just like Scarlett O'Hara in Gone with the Wind.. Don't I wish!!) Size 18 inch waist.. 

Tomorrow ladies I will be out and about doing the things that made us come to Arizona for a couple of days..

Later...


----------



## Bitsey

Well, good morning all. I hope everyone had a lovely sleep. Sewbiz...happy to have you back. Cloud cover over me today. Nice day to knit and try to finish up at least one project. Knitting good to see you. Of course you most like have not climbed out of bed yet. Anyone hear from Barb? Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> How did I know you were gonna say that Bonnie?? SO obvious !!!
> 
> I know, I know, I say all those things to myself.. but still don't freakin move from this chair.. don't ask my why??? cause I really don't know... (depression? laziness? lack of willpower?? all of the above??)
> 
> Oh well, maybe I will get off my big rump and start moving somehoww..


Hope you have fun in AZ today, Nina!

My advice for the exercise is to not bite off too big a commitment to start with. Do something you can keep up with, like maybe a 30 minute brisk walk, at least 3 times a week. As you get used to that, increase the time, and keep up the intensity-- something that makes you breathe hard and not just a stroll. If you have worked with a bodybuilder and lost 60 lbs before then I'm sure you know how to do it, and can plan to work up to that level eventually. But don't start with a major plan that you won't keep... You can do this! Wait til you get back home, and then just start. You will be feeling better and better and soon you will miss the exercise when you don't get it. I know I do.

If you seriously want to lose weight, watch your portion size (that's where most of us blow it...) and your carb intake. Cut the refined carbs, and don't ever eat more than one starch per meal. Whole grains are best and take longer to digest, so they make you feel full longer. Yada, yada, yada... you know.

I have picked up a few pounds and need to cut back too. I would really like to drop this extra weight. My plan is to watch what I eat (and how much-- NO SUGAR) and up my cardio frequency to about 4X a week.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

One more thing and then I'll leave the subject alone... WebMD sends out a great email newsletter (if you sign up for it) called "Weight Loss Wisdom". It's full of good dietary and exercise info and dispells a lot of false information that's out there. I found it really encouraging and helpful when I was initially trying to lose my excess weight and get into shape. I highly recommend it.
http://www.webmd.com/diet/default.htm
You can scroll down near the bottom of that page and find the place where you give them your email addy and check the boxes of the newsletters you want to receive. One of them is Weight Loss Wisdom.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Well, good morning all. I hope everyone had a lovely sleep. Sewbiz...happy to have you back. Cloud cover over me today. Nice day to knit and try to finish up at least one project. Knitting good to see you. Of course you most like have not climbed out of bed yet. Anyone hear from Barb? Bitsey


Morning Bitsey,

Still no word from Barb. I hope they are having a great time and we are the last thing on her mind...

I started a scarf for the troops from that yarn we talked about. I think it's going to work up nicely. Just doing a 1x1 rib, so it will lay flat. The sweater I'm knitting is also 11" of 1x1 rib so I feel like I'm in a 1x1 marathon, with no end... If I can just get to the 11" mark on my sweater I'll be so happy to move on to something else.

More later-- enjoy the day!


----------



## Bitsey

That's the way I felt about that shrug..It was a 2 x 2 rib throughout. I was ready to rip it by the time I finished. Later

PS Sounds like you had a fabulous time in Memphis. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> That's the way I felt about that shrug..It was a 2 x 2 rib throughout. I was ready to rip it by the time I finished. Later
> 
> PS Sounds like you had a fabulous time in Memphis. B


Yes, it was hot but fun. It's a beautiful city.


----------



## Bitsey

I am just about at the half way mark on the front of the neverending sweater. After I finish that...2 sleeves.....No, No, I will not do two at a time.. tooo confusing. I have bobbles all up and down those sleeves, not trying to do two at the same time. One sleeve goes pretty quickly. B


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, a tornado went thru belize. i wonder is barb was around that area.


----------



## Bitsey

When did this happen? She should be home by now.


----------



## maryrose

i guess a few days ago. was on the weather channel's website. that news is not there anymore. focus is now on hurricane irene.


----------



## Bitsey

Well, we will hear from her. B


----------



## maryrose

i'm sure she's okay. if anything happened i think she let yous know.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hiya Everyone! May I join you guys here?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Hiya Everyone! May I join you guys here?


Certainly! This is our "chat" site, since some people get their panties in a twist if we chat too much on the swap thread.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I hope Barb is okay. Hope she got out of Belize before any tornado came.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey city, just want to say welcome. Is that a picture of your granddaughter or daughter? She is adorable. She remindes me of my youngest granddaughter Micheaux.


----------



## knittingneedles

Sounds like fun down in the Carib now.. 

Hi everyone.. turned on my comp this morning and so far so good with the internet.. 

Sewbiz... I totally know all the rules.. just too lazy to do them.. but I stay away from white anything as much as possible and if I can't (like sourdough bread) I will only have it in the am, so that I can (hopefully) work it off by the evening.
If I would live in San Diego (72degrees all year) I would love to take those brisk walks.. but there is nothing brisk about 107 every single day!!! 

But I have been thinking about Jillian Michaels and her 30minute shred... I just have to redownload it to the comp and DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Going to the Carib this time of year is always iffy.. but that is also why you get great deals now during the summer.
I am sure Barbara Ann is safe and sound and just having such a great time, she doesn't even think about us!!!

She will come back with such great stories, I am sure..

Memphis sounds awesome actually, between the BBQ and the Music, what's not to like?..

That's one place I got to go...

Do you guys, ever watch Memphis Beat on TNT.TV? It shows you around Memphis and the main character always ends up singing and I think he's great!!

I too, am in the middle of a sweater, asked a question but I think I figured it out..

once it's done I will post a pix here not in pix.. so that my buddies can see it.. 

Hope you all do the same...

Well, time to get ready for all the Drs appointments coming up today, tomorrow and Wed.. UGH.. I hate getting old.. or even living with an old person!!!!!!!(lol)...
So I went to push the send button and now it says I am off the internet.. Great.. So I will reboot and hopefully it will pop up again


----------



## Bitsey

Hey knitting, just remember, you don't go into old age alone...something always comes with you. Like the body falling apart. A four hour drive for a Doctor...he must be great. B


----------



## citynenanyc

Yeah I saw that... Isn't that just how our brain works? . It goes from one idea to the next. 

I hadn't been around so i had some catching up to do here.  I've been knitting a lapghan for a friends father, and I started sewing! I was making my daughter a dress. I was stuck on the rounded yoke part. Why do they call it that? I used a pattern for the first time, so I have no idea about any technical terms.

Weather here in NYC is getting a little nuts too... they're saying Irene is heading over to the east coast.


----------



## citynenanyc

Bitsey said:


> Hey city, just want to say welcome. Is that a picture of your granddaughter or daughter? She is adorable. She remindes me of my youngest granddaughter Micheaux.


Hi Bitsey,

That's my little diva  She's my baby. I have a 14yr old son and her, she's 2yrs old. I like to think I'm a very young 35, but my son tells me I'm getting old before my time lol. He really does tell me that.... Just the other day he said: "mom, you're 35, you're knitting, crocheting, sewing now, you drive a minivan and you don't have a boyfried and you're getting some grays!" I said Chris, remember this day, because when you turn 35, i'm going to say hey... i thought you had 900,001 strands of hair, now you have 4!!"

Needless to say he didn't get it....... lol

And thank you for complimenting her


----------



## Bitsey

When I learn how to post a picture..I will post Miss Micheaux's. She loves to wear sunglasses also. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey city, just want to say welcome. Is that a picture of your granddaughter or daughter? She is adorable. She remindes me of my youngest granddaughter Micheaux.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bitsey,
> 
> That's my little diva  She's my baby. I have a 14yr old son and her, she's 2yrs old. I like to think I'm a very young 35, but my son tells me I'm getting old before my time lol. He really does tell me that.... Just the other day he said: "mom, you're 35, you're knitting, crocheting, sewing now, you drive a minivan and you don't have a boyfried and you're getting some grays!" I said Chris, remember this day, because when you turn 35, i'm going to say hey... i thought you had 900,001 strands of hair, now you have 4!!"
> 
> Needless to say he didn't get it....... lol
> 
> And thank you for complimenting her
Click to expand...

I had my three between ages 29 and 34... so never too late! Your daughter is so cute and reminds me of mine when she was little. She loved to wear the big sunglasses, too, and my high heeled shoes! You've got two generations of kids-- that must keep life interesting!


----------



## knittingneedles

My DIL is preggers for the first time and she's 37... with no help except from my son!!!! hehe... TMI!!!!!!

I had my 3 young.. first one was when I was 19... but isn't life grand that we can have babies now later and not called "BARREN" anymore..like they used to "Old Maids" and "Barren" UGH such horrible things to say..

Anyway, we love our Drs.. and our Ins.. is situated in Arizona so to change it would be too much of a hassle especially since we aren't sure if we will move permanently or not...and the house is still standing in Arizona...

I love kids with sunglasses.. they think they are so grown up... it's adorable!!!

But most things a 2 year old does is adorable...


----------



## Bitsey

Gosh, you all I quess I had more fun...4 children between 23 and 33 years of age. Spit up on your shoulder for 11 years. Happy to be a grandma. Knitting you are right, just about anything a 2year old does is adorable. B


----------



## citynenanyc

Oh yeah, it's interesting for sure. He's been looking at girls, thinking girls, just plain breathing girls... and her just getting into every thing and every where. Everything that is mine, she says it's hers. Including those sun glasses. Which I found on her when I walked in to the bedroom and found her sitting on top of my dresser. I can't even be mad at her, because she'll make a face or say something witty that makes me crack up laughing. She likes to point her finger at me and say: "I said no yadda yadda yadda" lol 

Sometimes i do wonder... what in the world was i thinking! I was almost free and clear! But she is something. You guys have children so I know you know. 

Being that I'm a single mom now, I don't think I'm going for number 3. SO I'm happy I have a boy and a girl, cause that's it for me 

Bitsey, If you have the pictures already on your computer, I can walk you through it. Let me know....


----------



## Barbara Ann

HONEY I'M HOME!! Hope you kept my rocker chair warm for me!!

Got back late last night. A totally awesome vacation!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Well, I am glad you had a good time. We were very concerned. Alittle email once in a while to keep the old folks at home happy. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

The internet connection we had at the cabana was not so good. It barely worked. I posted when I could. But nice to know I was missed!! I know missed all of you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hi Barbara! Glad you are back, tho you probably aren't (glad). We were starting to scare ourselves with thoughts of you in a tornado. So good to hear from you. When you catch your breath you'll have to fill us in on your trip.


----------



## Bitsey

errands done and back home. B Also picked a bucket of tomatoes...I know what I will be doing tomorrow.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I wish I had your tomatoes!!


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i have a question. on our profile, i had doilies that i displayed, is there anyway i can delete them?


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm still reading!! Trying to catch up! OMG!

I am so touched by all of your concern for my safety. The tornado came no where near us. Thank God. A few good thunder storms from the bans of Harvey, but that was it. We get stronger storms here in MA! Not that I"m knocking it!

Ok, lots more reading to do, chat later!


----------



## dissi

I posted my pics in pictures...under the dates..23/07/11 - 22/8/11 ....trying so hard to use stuff from the stash...but had to start a new ball for a hoodie for Hannahlyn... oh well never mind lol..

On the up side I havent gained any weight this summer xx lol


----------



## Bitsey

Right now just keeping an eye on hurrican Irene. Might come all the way to Va. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i have a question. on our profile, i had doilies that i displayed, is there anyway i can delete them?


Hey Maryrose, if you want to delete something and have no option to do it, just contact the Admin. and ask him nicely and I'm sure he will do it for you. He is a really nice person. Give him the link to the page where your info is that needs to be deleted, to make it as easy as possible for him.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> I posted my pics in pictures...under the dates..23/07/11 - 22/8/11 ....trying so hard to use stuff from the stash...but had to start a new ball for a hoodie for Hannahlyn... oh well never mind lol..
> 
> On the up side I havent gained any weight this summer xx lol


Very nice knitting, Dissi! Thanks for posting photos. We always love to see. :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, thank you for answering my question.


----------



## Bitsey

Where is everyone? I know Barb is probably doing laundry as she unpacks. But where is everyone else. You mean you have regular lives? No way. Kidding!


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i'm here for now. nothing new though.


----------



## Bitsey

Let me know when you move. Ok? Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i will.


----------



## Bitsey

Just wantd to let everyone know that Onesoutherngal will be joining us in socks in Sept. And watch, I will totally screwup and not be able to do it. I'd better, let's see what I have spent 2 balls of Nashua and 2 balls of patons bamboo. I had better learn!!


----------



## maryrose

hi, right now, i'm on the decrease gusset part. they are very fun to make once we know all the steps.


----------



## ATLflightattendant

Hi Bitsey...I did not go back to check the date in September...do you happen to know when?
G



Bitsey said:


> Just wantd to let everyone know that Onesoutherngal will be joining us in socks in Sept. And watch, I will totally screwup and not be able to do it. I'd better, let's see what I have spent 2 balls of Nashua and 2 balls of patons bamboo. I had better learn!!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey flight, I don't think that we have set a date, but I would say after labor day weekend. I don't know about anyone else but I know that I will have company. I live on the water...it is the family B&B. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi, would you believe my hubby has to work on labor day? that's sad.


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, you are very quiet..is everything all right? Should we fly to your side and assist.....speak friend, we miss you. B


----------



## Bitsey

Not in this economic situation. Some of my kids will be working. They are master electricians. And they are worried some may lose their jobs. So I pray daily. Be happy he is working. B


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, yes, i'm thankful he has his job. i know, my son is having a rough time getting one. but he will look again when we move. i also will be closer to my husband's job. i get a small disabilty check because of my hips.


----------



## maryrose

oh by the way, if it wasn't for my husband's checks, i wouldn't be able to participate in those monthly swaps.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey we are all thankful for all our blessings. B


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose said:


> oh by the way, if it wasn't for my husband's checks, i wouldn't be able to participate in those monthly swaps.


and if it were not for your talents and your share of the household chores, he would spend his money paying someone else to do half of what you do.... :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> Hey we are all thankful for all our blessings. B


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey

Amen...shall we sing...AMENNNNNNNN, AMENNNNNN, AMEN, AMEN, AMEN. Hey I was there it was the 60's. B


----------



## maryrose

the 60's are gone forever.


----------



## maryrose

but, i was a baby during the 60's. my parents were not hippies. they are from the old school.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> the 60's are gone forever.


But they live on in our hearts!! We listened to a lot of 60's oldies this past weekend-- so great! The Letter by the Box Tops was on the radio on the way to Memphis, and Alex Chilton (who sang it) is from Memphis and recorded at Stax, we found out. We visited the Stax museum-- such great music was recorded there. Aretha Franklin's childhood house was right down the road.

(Sorry... my heart hasn't come home from Memphis quite yet.)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

"The Bitster" got a good one over on OSG with that sock yarn, LOL! Bitsey _will_ have her way!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Maryrose, I started kindergarten in '61, same year my sister was born.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i was born in 1963.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning everyone... Where is Trasara? Haven't heard from her in several days. She's usually the only one on in the early morning with me, as it's her late night in Australia...


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good morning everyone! Whew! I've been busy. Work, home, haven't even had time to completely unpack yet. No laundry is done yet either. Work is busy of course, I haven't been here and no one can do my job when I'm gone. I had to cast on my KAL for my toe up 2 at a time magic loop socks. 

Are you all planning a KAL for socks in Sept? Let me know, I'm in!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Big day today... I'm teaching Silver Sneakers and then the group is going on an outing! We are all heading over to the movie theater to see "The Help" together. After that I have shopping to do, so I will be out all day. Got to get to the gym early this morning so I can have my own run, since I can't stay after class today. Oh, and we have to vote today too, in our primary run-off election. I need to start a list!

Bitsey I'm feeling like my current sweater is also a 'never-ending sweater'. I am at 6.5" of ribbing and have to go to 11". That rib continues all the way up to just under the bustline, then the sweater switches to garter for the rest. So it has subtle "striping", vertical for the bottom and horizontal for the top. The sleeves are garter too. Garter seems like you knit and knit and never get anywhere. I'm trying to power through this sweater because it really is boring and if I ever set it down I will probably leave it down!

I got the main part of my quilt all put together. Not sure if I'll show a picture or wait until I get the pretty pieced border on...

Hope you all have a lovely day here at the resort. While I'm away, just 'talk amongst yourselves...' :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Good morning everyone! Whew! I've been busy. Work, home, haven't even had time to completely unpack yet. No laundry is done yet either. Work is busy of course, I haven't been here and no one can do my job when I'm gone. I had to cast on my KAL for my toe up 2 at a time magic loop socks.
> 
> Are you all planning a KAL for socks in Sept? Let me know, I'm in!


Hey Barb, I figured you would be slammed at work for a while... but there's always time for socks, right? :thumbup: 
Two at a time... whew. All those strands. I don't suffer from Second Sock Syndrome so have never felt the need to do two at a time. But it would be a good way to make sure you do both exactly the same. I usually just take a few good notes, so I can get the second one just like the first. What socks are you making-- plain or some fancy pattern? And what yarn? Nosy minds want to know...


----------



## Barbara Ann

They are plain. It's from the book toe up 2 at a time. It's the samplers. Since this is my first time for magic loop and 2 at a time AND toe up, I figured I would just follow the sampler to start. Each sock is a different color, one blue and one yellow in a worsted weight. Just for learn purposes. I love knitting socks. I find it relaxing and enjoyable. Just a new way to learn!


----------



## citynenanyc

Hello Ladies! Good morning... rather, late morning 

So... I made this really nice "lapghan" for someone's father. This person and I don't know each other too well, but I am friends with his co-worker. We all work in the same hospital. He's struggling with the thought of putting his father in a nursing home. He currently lives with him and has hired a nurse to help him at home. But he really can't do it all by himself. 

So... I'm writing out a card and I got stuck! No words! Other than "keep him warm." I figured something like Here's something small to keep him warm. but I wasn't so crazy about it. I also don't want to insinuate something, but i do "like" him.  The guy that works in my hospital that is....

I was hoping someone is more well versed in this type of stuff... because Im just plain stuck. 

Thank you immensely!


----------



## citynenanyc

Sewbizgirl said:


> Big day today... I'm teaching Silver Sneakers and then the group is going on an outing! We are all heading over to the movie theater to see "The Help" together. After that I have shopping to do, so I will be out all day. Got to get to the gym early this morning so I can have my own run, since I can't stay after class today. Oh, and we have to vote today too, in our primary run-off election. I need to start a list!
> 
> Bitsey I'm feeling like my current sweater is also a 'never-ending sweater'. I am at 6.5" of ribbing and have to go to 11". That rib continues all the way up to just under the bustline, then the sweater switches to garter for the rest. So it has subtle "striping", vertical for the bottom and horizontal for the top. The sleeves are garter too. Garter seems like you knit and knit and never get anywhere. I'm trying to power through this sweater because it really is boring and if I ever set it down I will probably leave it down!
> 
> I got the main part of my quilt all put together. Not sure if I'll show a picture or wait until I get the pretty pieced border on...
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day here at the resort. While I'm away, just 'talk amongst yourselves...' :mrgreen:


Oooh I can't wait to see that movie! I hope you like it. They said it was great!


----------



## maryrose

welcome home barbara ann. sewbiz, the administration is deleting my doilies for me. i won't be on that much. it's getting closer & closer for me to move to the other place. it's stressful to move, esp. being older.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Thank you Maryrose. Have a quick and easy move. Hurry back on!


----------



## maryrose

thanks barbara. i just felt a tiny rocking from a 5.something earthquake that started in wash. d.c. i was nervous. that was the most i ever felt from the slight ones when i was younger.


----------



## Barbara Ann

We had it up here too! My office was just shaking!!!


----------



## ATLflightattendant

Dear Mr.__________,

Just a little something especially made from me to you...
I hope you consider it as a warm hug!
Enjoy,
_______



citynenanyc said:


> Hello Ladies! Good morning... rather, late morning
> 
> So... I made this really nice "lapghan" for someone's father. This person and I don't know each other too well, but I am friends with his co-worker. We all work in the same hospital. He's struggling with the thought of putting his father in a nursing home. He currently lives with him and has hired a nurse to help him at home. But he really can't do it all by himself.
> 
> So... I'm writing out a card and I got stuck! No words! Other than "keep him warm." I figured something like Here's something small to keep him warm. but I wasn't so crazy about it. I also don't want to insinuate something, but i do "like" him.  The guy that works in my hospital that is....
> 
> I was hoping someone is more well versed in this type of stuff... because Im just plain stuck.
> 
> Thank you immensely!


----------



## citynenanyc

I know we wrote privately , but Thanks again Gayle. 

I hope everyone is safe and sound after today's shakedown.


----------



## knittingneedles

citynenanyc said:


> Hello Ladies! Good morning... rather, late morning
> 
> So... I made this really nice "lapghan" for someone's father. This person and I don't know each other too well, but I am friends with his co-worker. We all work in the same hospital. He's struggling with the thought of putting his father in a nursing home. He currently lives with him and has hired a nurse to help him at home. But he really can't do it all by himself.
> 
> So... I'm writing out a card and I got stuck! No words! Other than "keep him warm." I figured something like Here's something small to keep him warm. but I wasn't so crazy about it. I also don't want to insinuate something, but i do "like" him.  The guy that works in my hospital that is....
> 
> I was hoping someone is more well versed in this type of stuff... because Im just plain stuck.
> 
> Thank you immensely!


I know that others have already answered but just to put my 2 cents on it..

We all know how much you must be struggling with this major decision. I hope this laphgan will help with whatever transition your dad will be going through. Keep him warm, cosy and give a feeling of home, wherever he may be.

Just know that you and your dad are in our thoughts.

We wish you both, the very best.

There you go!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> We had it up here too! My office was just shaking!!!


Welcome back Barbara Ann.. Good to have you back.. So now you have been near a tornado (?) in Belize and come home to an Earthquake in Virginia???

What have you been up to???????


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 60's are gone forever.
> 
> 
> 
> But they live on in our hearts!! We listened to a lot of 60's oldies this past weekend-- so great! The Letter by the Box Tops was on the radio on the way to Memphis, and Alex Chilton (who sang it) is from Memphis and recorded at Stax, we found out. We visited the Stax museum-- such great music was recorded there. Aretha Franklin's childhood house was right down the road.
> 
> (Sorry... my heart hasn't come home from Memphis quite yet.)
Click to expand...

Do you guys remember SHA NA NA????

Well this past Passover I had the Seder at my Bro's house and Bowser was a guest..

We ended the seder with " Good Night, Sweatheart, Good Night" and everyone whether, 80 or 14 knew all the words...

Then of course we ended up singing "Blue Moon" we had the best time.. He is such a nice guy.. Very Down to Earth..

So the 60s will always be in our hearts like Sewbiz says....


----------



## dissi

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

sorry...i gotta frog a front left and the back of a cardi cos i didnt read my pattern right!

sorry if i startled you!

Jo xx


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i hope bitsey is okay. the epicenter was in virginia her state.


----------



## trasara

Hi, I am here I have been reading along but have been busy trialling scone recipes for the local show I couldn't enter last year because of my surgery but the year before I got 2nd for my lamon and date scones. My hubby will be sick of scones by the end of the week. Last night I made pumpkin and ginger beer scones. anyway I have to start the knitting bee and get off to work, I'll check back later.


----------



## Bitsey

Hello everyone, No, I did not feel a thing...we were in the boat. Did not catch a fish, but had a beautiful day on the water. Might as well get in one day out, after this is get ready for Irene. So tomorrow, the store and the library. Have to have my books. Have tons of yarn, so ok there. I will keep you posted. If on Saturday, no Bitsey, you know we have no electricity. Later Chicks


----------



## Bitsey

Hey sewbiz et all. I was thinking this am before I crawled out of bed how to the scarf for the soldiers.. Youmentioned a 1 & 1 rib...what about a 2 & 2 rib say with 26 or 28 stitches. let know what you think.

Oh, Barb, you must be tired...all that laundryand catching up. By this week end you should be back as wicked as ever. Remember socks in September...Gosh, now I am scared, I hope that I can do it. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, it's not scarey to knit socks. i watched you-tubes on how to knit them. the basic sock is easy once we know the steps.


----------



## Bitsey

Don't forget Maryrose you are also 20 years younger...more computer oriented. I am more hands on...show my in person. We shall see. B


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i hope PA doesn't get alot of rain from this hurricane that the weatherchannel is predicting. we had enough rain. i know the north & south carolinas need rain.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey sewbiz et all. I was thinking this am before I crawled out of bed how to the scarf for the soldiers.. Youmentioned a 1 & 1 rib...what about a 2 & 2 rib say with 26 or 28 stitches. let know what you think.
> 
> Oh, Barb, you must be tired...all that laundryand catching up. By this week end you should be back as wicked as ever. Remember socks in September...Gosh, now I am scared, I hope that I can do it. Bitsey


Bitsey, can't believe you didn't feel anything while the earth was quaking... the epicenter was in VA.

About the scarf... I am using worsted wt. yarn and have 36 sts on the needle, and it's barely 6" wide. The 1x1 rib compresses and looks like stockinette, only lays flat. 2x2 rib will behave a little differently. It won't compress quite as much. So maybe yours will come out a bit wider than mine. You might want do a few more sts... I'd say, just experiment.

Maryrose, hope the moving goes well. Let the menfolk do the heavy lifting!


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz the yarn I am going to use is Paton's Classic Wool - Roving...I was also thinking #6 needle...opinion...more than 28 stitches? B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Hi, I am here I have been reading along but have been busy trialling scone recipes for the local show I couldn't enter last year because of my surgery but the year before I got 2nd for my lamon and date scones. My hubby will be sick of scones by the end of the week. Last night I made pumpkin and ginger beer scones. anyway I have to start the knitting bee and get off to work, I'll check back later.


Oh, scones are my favorite... how can anyone ever get sick of them? Good thing I don't live next door to you or I'd be big as a house. Pumpkin and ginger beer... lemon and date... you're killing me!

It's good to hear from you... should have known you'd be baking! :-D


----------



## Bitsey

I mean I can just g ahead an cast on 28 and see what it looks like..the Roving looks like it is thicker...on the label it says bulky. I will try tomorrow after shopping for my hurricane. B


----------



## Bitsey

scones...scones with clotted cream? Here come the fat gods. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz the yarn I am going to use is Paton's Classic Wool - Roving...I was also thinking #6 needle...opinion...more than 28 stitches? B


That's about the same size yarn as I'm using, and same needles. How wide did you want the scarf to be? I think I'd put a few more sts on: 36? Mine is barely wide enough but if it was 2x2 rib it would be a little wider, probably. Why don't you try 36?

I'm not planning on making it super long... more like a Seaman's Scarf that can be tucked inside the coat. I thought the long tails might hinder a serviceperson. What do you think?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I mean I can just g ahead an cast on 28 and see what it looks like..the Roving looks like it is thicker...on the label it says bulky. I will try tomorrow after shopping for my hurricane. B


Yeah, it might be thicker. Just see how you like the 28 sts... You can always start over after a few inches if you are not happy.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> scones...scones with clotted cream? Here come the fat gods. B


YUM YUM YUM... I want !!!! How can we get the scones over to us???

Maryrose - can you put the links for the socks on this topic for us???

I too am joining the kal socks.. and would love to have some tutorials to help.. I am way more visual than reading patterns..

Thanks...


----------



## maryrose

i just go to the you-tube website.


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, so you think the 2x2 would be alright...I just do not think I can do a whole scarf in a 1x1. Shoot myself. B Knitting we are working on the scarves right now ...socks in september...I am going to do them with a friend in my community. B


----------



## knittingneedles

YOu guys are the best!!!!

Yes, socks in Sept..just want to see how its done before...

I already got a couple of items for the soldiers.. don't want to send it out until I have enough for at least 10 soldiers at a time...

Hooray!!! 

Thank you from the bottom of my heart... Just in time for the cold in Afghanistan ... Will be great!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm working on my hats for the military. When I finish the twelve of them I will send them out. I had a little trouble working on them in Belize because the humidity made the wool hard to slide through my fingers. I couldn't work on the hats comfortably. So I knitted a bunch of dish cloths when there. I'm back to hats and socks. Learning 2 up and 2 at a time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, so you think the 2x2 would be alright...I just do not think I can do a whole scarf in a 1x1. Shoot myself. B Knitting we are working on the scarves right now ...socks in september...I am going to do them with a friend in my community. B


Sure... do 2x2. That will be nice and comfortable. It will keep from rolling, too.

Knittingneedles, do you think my plan of short(ish) scarves about 6" wide is okay, or should they be bigger/longer?


----------



## Bitsey

Ladies, almost 10:30 bed for me. In the morning chicks. B


----------



## maryrose

goodnite all you ladies. i'd better knit or crochet. to me, time seems to be going faster.


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbiz, so you think the 2x2 would be alright...I just do not think I can do a whole scarf in a 1x1. Shoot myself. B Knitting we are working on the scarves right now ...socks in september...I am going to do them with a friend in my community. B
> 
> 
> 
> Sure... do 2x2. That will be nice and comfortable. It will keep from rolling, too.
> 
> Knittingneedles, do you think my plan of short(ish) scarves about 6" wide is okay, or should they be bigger/longer?
Click to expand...

Sounds fine to me.. they can tuck it into whatever they are wearing. I don't know the length you are making but as long as it goes around the neck it should work..

I heard from a wife who heard from her husband that they are starting to freeze there so it's great what you all are doing...


----------



## knittingneedles

I just wanted to show you what I finished today.. It isn't as perfect as I would have liked.. But it was fun..

I am sure there are tons of mistakes... but hey, I finished it.. that's good enough for me!!! lol

It's for my 3 year old niece.. 

Just wanted to share!


----------



## maryrose

very nice knittingneedles. you did a nice job. the colors are nice too.


----------



## knittingneedles

Thanks Mary Rose. Where are your socks? Didn't you write that you finished a sock??? I would love to see stuff all of you have done.. Did you see the beautiful jacket that Sewbiz made? 
Fantastic.. One day.. I hope to knit like that...


----------



## maryrose

hi, yes, i have one sock. i'll show it soon. yes, i saw the sweater sewbiz made.


----------



## trasara

Cute cardigan knitting! A lucky little girl. 
Sewbiz I made 400 scones once for a school fete believe me the house reeked of scones it wasn't pleasant. Other than the plain scones I have yet to decide which flavoured ones to enter the pumpkin and ginger beer were good but seemed to lack something. I am tossing up between orange and currant or maybe pumpkin and date, What do you all think? I am also going to enter cream puffs(profitteroles.
I am nearly finished my second sock but I have more sock wool so I will join your sock knitting group as I may learn some new tips.Don't forget you are all invited to my place for the Knitting bee this week...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I heard from a wife who heard from her husband that they are starting to freeze there so it's great what you all are doing...


Yikes... we'd better start knitting a little faster!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I just wanted to show you what I finished today.. It isn't as perfect as I would have liked.. But it was fun..
> 
> I am sure there are tons of mistakes... but hey, I finished it.. that's good enough for me!!! lol
> 
> It's for my 3 year old niece..
> 
> Just wanted to share!


Knitting, this is so cute! It looks absolutely perfect, too. :thumbup: I can see a 3yo running around in that. I'm sure she is going to love it. Aren't kids fun to knit for? :-D :-D :-D

And thank you for the compliment on my knitting!  (blush)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Cute cardigan knitting! A lucky little girl.
> Sewbiz I made 400 scones once for a school fete believe me the house reeked of scones it wasn't pleasant. Other than the plain scones I have yet to decide which flavoured ones to enter the pumpkin and ginger beer were good but seemed to lack something. I am tossing up between orange and currant or maybe pumpkin and date, What do you all think? I am also going to enter cream puffs(profitteroles.
> I am nearly finished my second sock but I have more sock wool so I will join your sock knitting group as I may learn some new tips.Don't forget you are all invited to my place for the Knitting bee this week...


All of those scone choices sound great to me... I have never tried making any. Are they tricky?

Cream puffs... oh my. My favorite is the old fashioned chocolate eclairs like I used to get as a kid from a little Jewish bakery. They made the best stuff! There was real custard in the middle of those, so light and delicious. Nowadays you are lucky to find them with some cheap "cream" in the middle, which tastes like sugared grease. How I miss the old bakery with the quality stuff...

Please post a link to the new Bee when you start it, so we can find it easily...


----------



## trasara

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26058-1.html#410679

Here you go ladies pack you bags your headed down under.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning! Trasara, do you sleep? I see you on all times of the day and night!! LOL I love it. I can't stay up like I used to. Guess I'm getting old. 

Another beautiful day in New England. Let's hope we don't get any tornadoes or earthquakes! Yikes!

So good to be back home with all of you. 

Bitsy....my tomatoes are still green! I thought for sure they were gonna be red by the time I got back from vacation. Oh well, guess I'm going to have late tomatoes.


----------



## trasara

I do sleep, I pop on for 10 minutes about 7.30 in the morning as I have to log in my steps for a global walking challenge that we have been doing at work so I really shouldn't but I can't help but check out the resort thread and a couple of others but it makes me a little late. Then I pop back on when I get home from work about 2.30 then I pop on and off all night.I have had to ration myself to get other things done haha


----------



## Bitsey

Off to the market ladies.....have to get supplies for my hurricane. We got one boat hooked up to the car and we will move that this afternoon. The big boat will have to wait till our neighbor can help and we will haul that out of the water. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey, take care. We worry about you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Off to the market ladies.....have to get supplies for my hurricane. We got one boat hooked up to the car and we will move that this afternoon. The big boat will have to wait till our neighbor can help and we will haul that out of the water. Bitsey


Sounds like you have done this a time or two before! Such is living on the ocean, huh? Hope it's not bad this time, but you are smart to be prepared.


----------



## Bitsey

We don't live on the ocean. We live on a river off of the chesapeake bay. Miss irene is coming up the coast. Hopefuly by the time she reaches us she will be a one. Taking boats out is a precaution. If you have a boat that has a trailer insurance will not cover it if it is damaged in the water. Will cover if damaged on trailer. That is why. Bits.


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you everyone for your concern..will have lots of knitting todo. I will let you know but most likely will lose electricity when it hits


----------



## knittingneedles

I am sure by the time it gets up the coast it will be downgraded to a tropical storm and that's just about like any other storm and will blow threw quickly.

Plus, don't you live inland?? so it has to hit land near the ocean first.. the longer it is on land the less strength it has... so not to worry....(I HOPE)...
Also, the colder the water is, the less strength it has...

About the scones, I love currants and orange scones.. and do you ever put chocolate custard in the cream puffs? I have seen (eaten) them with almond custard, vanilla custard, and chocolate custard... I, personally. am not a great fan of pate choux... but so many people love them..(I love the custard) I love seeing them as a wedding cake with caramel sugar all over them.. they look so beautiful... 

Thank you Sewbiz.. now I am all red and blushy..

I never made a toddler or baby sweater before, usually adult stuff.. (actually, its my 3rd sweater since restarting my knitting life 2 years ago)..Have to get into practice for new baby coming in April... 

Have tons of stuff I want to make for him/her... 

My very first grandbaby.. so exciting.. They sent me pix of the ultrasound yesterday. .the first ultrasound.. you can see the head.. the heart.. so cute..

Have a great day ladies.. hopefully will have internet service when I get back... 




.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> We don't live on the ocean. We live on a river off of the chesapeake bay. Miss irene is coming up the coast. Hopefuly by the time she reaches us she will be a one. Taking boats out is a precaution. If you have a boat that has a trailer insurance will not cover it if it is damaged in the water. Will cover if damaged on trailer. That is why. Bits.


All this time I thought you were right on the coast! I looked you up on Google maps and now I have a better idea of the geography. I bet it's pretty where you live... We are all hoping the storm fizzles before it reaches you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I never made a toddler or baby sweater before, usually adult stuff.. (actually, its my 3rd sweater since restarting my knitting life 2 years ago)..Have to get into practice for new baby coming in April...
> 
> Have tons of stuff I want to make for him/her...


I think you could knit anything you wanted to knit... And congrats on the grandbaby. How exciting! I'm still waiting for my first, but not rushing anybody... I do have a "hope chest" of knitted stuff already. :mrgreen:


----------



## trasara

Take cre bitsey!


----------



## dissi

knitting, i have just stopped all wips to start my military knitting if i have any hope of getting it to you in time to go out.....gree 100% merino, 2 x 2 rib hat...1" completed so far xxx

http://www.theshipsproject.com/Emily'sRibbedHat.htm


----------



## trasara

I mean care... stupis wireless keyboard.


----------



## Bitsey

Done today's work. One boat up in the club house circle. Tomorrow second boat. Got all my supplies in lots lamp oil, kitty litter, milk, bread, meat, and fruits. We are good to go for 10 days. That is what happened during Isabel, no electricity for 10 days on the northern neck. Got 30 gals. of gas, plus both the car and the truck filled up plus we have the boat we can siphon gas from. That is what happened 8 years ago. People took gas from their boats. (our boat holds 135 gals. of gas. So we are good to go. I will keep you posted on how long my good humor lasts. Love to all. Talk later. Bitsey


----------



## trasara

Knitting, Unfortunatley Knitting the cream puffs I enter have to be unfilled as I guess they are judging the Choux but that doesn't mean I won't fill the left over ones for us.
I have to be strong today and not spend too much time wandering through Kp, lots to do! hopefully I'll pop in later. On a good note I got a fair bit of knitting done last night...


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Trasara how is the Bee doing? I will try to check in tomorrow after the second boat is taken care of. Then I can relax. Bitsey


----------



## trasara

Knitters are starting to arrive, it is a longer trip.


----------



## knittingneedles

Trasara, I hope you win every contest you enter.

My ladies, you are all so talented!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Trasara, I hope you win every contest you enter.

My ladies, you are all so talented!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsy, batten down the hatches!!! Hopefully it will all be for naught!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

knittingneedles said:


> Bitsy, batten down the hatches!!! Hopefully it will all be for naught!!!


Saying a prayer for you ... Don't overdo trying to get ready


----------



## trasara

Thanks knitting!
Onesoutherngal hope all goes well for the sweet sixteen my eldest just turned 18 and my youngest is 16 in Feb I hate to think how she wants to celebrate...


----------



## knittingneedles

Whew, It's a good thing when they grow up.. you don't have to go thru teen years anymore... what a pain that was... but you do get thru it and there is light at the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I see no light at the end of my tunnel!!! My daughter is going to be 30 in November, my son turned 24 in January. They still make me nuts!! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning everyone... any news on Bitsey's hurricane? I'm praying it fizzles before it reaches her. Sometimes they play these things up if it's a slow news week, and other times... you just never know. We never expected Katrina to come as far inland as it did.

Today's a fun day for me. I am taking a friend out to lunch for her birthday and another friend is joining us. GIRL PARTY!

Good luck with your creme puffs, Trasara... did you decide on a scone to enter? Things are hopping over at your place this week for the "Bee"... some unusual personalities have shown up!

I hope Maryrose is doing alright getting ready for her move. She probably has less and less computer time these days.

Well, I'd say we have about 4 days before the entry closes for the Sept. swap, and then we will get our new partners. That's always the exciting part for me.

Everyone have a great day and I'll check in with you chicks later... ;-)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> I see no light at the end of my tunnel!!! My daughter is going to be 30 in November, my son turned 24 in January. They still make me nuts!! LOL


Hi Barb!

Mine are 25, 23 and 21 now, and are starting to level off. The youngest is still searching for his destiny, but he's starting to close in on it. I worry about him a little bit still, but not the other two. They are a fine young man and woman... My youngest is going to do great things one day, too. They all make me really proud!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I was just perusing the board and saw a thread for a sock KAL... It was a little confusing to figure out but looks like there is a new thread started every two days to discuss the sock making. It appeared they were working on two at a time, on magic loop if I am reading it correctly. Is this the KAL that you all were planning to learn socks from? Is it a rotating thing- monthly?


----------



## Barbara Ann

I don't know if this is the one everyone was planning. I don't think so. This KAL was planned some time ago. I had joined in. 

I think the one the girls here want to do starts in September. I'm game.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> I don't know if this is the one everyone was planning. I don't think so. This KAL was planned some time ago. I had joined in.
> 
> I think the one the girls here want to do starts in September. I'm game.


Okay... is there a link to that?


----------



## Barbara Ann

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26263-1.html

this is the current KAL for socks.
We are working on toe up 2 at a time. Magic loop is new to me, so i"m having some fun learning new things.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, second boat out of the water. A neighbor helped us. Now we have just got to go around outside and put things away..Windchimes, etc. Also doing laundry in case I lose electricity.Well stocked with water, lamp oil, gasoline, and food. When I finish my chores, then I can sit and knit. Later.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Just stay safe Bitsey. We are all concerned.


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you, we will.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i finally got to see the house (1/2 double) i will be living in. it's okay. $5.50 a month plus utilities. quiet neighborhood, small driveway. so i already like the place.


----------



## trasara

Maryrose I'm glad you like your new home and it won't be long before you have it just how you want it.
Sewbiz I ended up entering Currant and orange and plain as well as the cream puffs so now it is in the hands of the judges. I was thinking next year of also entering some knitting or crochet, I will have to check out what the entrys in this catergary look like as their are some very clever and talented people out there.


----------



## knittingneedles

HELLO Ladies!!!

I am back home!!! With full Internet Service!!

So now to answer it all!

The Sock Kal (ours) is for us girls who are on this thread.. Not too many people and basically we will work off each other.. and hopefully, Sewbizgirl will be mentoring us..

That's what I thought we are doing.. Hope everyone agrees and if not.. correct me if I am wrong...

Bitsey and I can't start until Sept... Bits will decided exactly when.. (I hope)... 

We should name our sock kal to differentiate ours from the others? 

Any suggestions?

JMO!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Why, oh why do we need to start another thread? Can't we just do it here at the recort? That is exactly why the resort was created for chatting and working on what we want. Oh, knitting I simply cannot take another thread. Too hard to keep up with. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

NO THREAD!!! just a name so that when we refer to the sock kal.. its the one we are doing.. cause they will start bringing in others.. like the link???

Or we just know who is involved.. and that's enough..

Bits you just need to pick a firm date, so that we can all start together...no???


----------



## knittingneedles

trasara said:


> Maryrose I'm glad you like your new home and it won't be long before you have it just how you want it.
> Sewbiz I ended up entering Currant and orange and plain as well as the cream puffs so now it is in the hands of the judges. I was thinking next year of also entering some knitting or crochet, I will have to check out what the entrys in this catergary look like as their are some very clever and talented people out there.


YUM!!!! It's such a shame that we can't share.. how about pix when you win???


----------



## Bitsey

Why do I have to pick the date? You pick it. I have company over labor day. On Sept. 12 go to my sisters for three days. We could try to startsay on the 7th of Sept. How is that? Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

See you did pick a date.. perfect!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Ok,But I have a feeling I am going to be so much slower than the rest of you all.

Tell maryrose...MARYROSE are you listening...take pictures of the stuff you are making to enter. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Nah, I am as slow as you, believe me!! Can't speak for anyone else.. but I will be slow too..


----------



## Bitsey

All right. Do we cast on one needle then use 4 or do we cast on on 4 needles?


----------



## Bitsey

Did Maryrose say she learned using you-tube? I could try that.


----------



## knittingneedles

I believe you cast on on all 4 needles... but there is also two ways to do it.. from the toe up or from the top down... you have to pick a pattern...and see what it says..

My LYS says she will help me pick an easy pattern for the socks...


----------



## Bitsey

Ok


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i'll show my sock on the august swap. i wish i knew more how to display my stuff. thanks trasara for you're encouragement on me in my new home. (i'm renting, not owning).


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, folks, Project Runway on the East coast 9:00 PM Yes maryrose I want to see you sock. Later Chicks.


----------



## maryrose

i will display is very soon. got to get someone to do it for me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> All right. Do we cast on one needle then use 4 or do we cast on on 4 needles?


What... are you starting already? Without the rest of us? 

You cast on over two of your dpns held together (to keep it loose enough) and continue around to all 4 needles. For instance, if you are casting on 64 sts, that's 16 per needle. Hold two needles together and cast on 16, then slide one out and hold two together for the next 16, and repeat two more times... OR you may find it easier to cast on all you can at one time, and then move the sts around to have 16 on each needle.

Do you all want to find your own patterns and follow them with my help, or do you want me to 'lead' you with my own pattern? In other words, 'winging it with Bonnie'... If you want to keep it real simple we can do my Sock Monkey Socks pattern, which is just a basic, plain sock: 1" of ribbing at the top, then plain the rest of the way, with a lovely flap and gusset heel. I'll even teach you my special heel treatment for heels that last longer. (It's no big deal...) Or you can do your own pattern.

Once you cast on and knit your ribbing, you change to stockinette after an inch and then you have homework of knitting round and round for as tall as you want your sock leg to be (maybe 7"...). Then you will need instruction again for the heel flap. That first homework portion may take you a good week, depending on how long you have to knit each day.

Why not just refer to the KAL as the Resort Sock KAL? Or the Sock KAL at the Resort? We'll go off into one of the back rooms here at the Resort... one with a really awesome view, not that we will ever look up from our knitting. :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i finally got to see the house (1/2 double) i will be living in. it's okay. $5.50 a month plus utilities. quiet neighborhood, small driveway. so i already like the place.


Maryrose, glad you like the place you are moving to. I hope it's an easy move, if there is such a thing! Quiet sounds great to me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I already missed too much of Project Runway so will see it online tomorrow. I may have to skip reading posts here until I see it, but I predict Viktor is the next to go.


----------



## knittingneedles

That's what I do.. I watch all my favorites online.. when I want to see them!! 

I agree with you about Viktor.. He really doesn't know much about fashion.. and doesn't really have much taste... JMO!!!

We are going to start the sock kal at the resort about the 7th of Sept!!!.. 

Hope that works for everyone who wants to join..

I would love to wing it with Bonnie!!!! I think that would be way more fun!!!

Just be ready for many questions..

Thanks for volunteering!! lol..


----------



## Bitsey

Just checking in, no it is not victor But I am not telling. Joshua is a ...... Fill in the dots. you will see. The show kind of blows you mind this week. Hey I cast on for my scarf for the soldiers. I don't know if I purchased the wrong yarn or not It is Patons Classic Wool roving. It is wonderfully soft, but do not pull on it it will pull apart. The label says wonderful for garments, felting, and needle felting. I will continue with it and see what happens. If Resort opinion thinks I should not yell out. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbiz will know best, I believe!!! Well, Better than me, that's for sure!!


----------



## Bitsey

I will wait for tomorrow. Goodnight chicks. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

nite nite


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, what does the sock monkey sock look like?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, what does the sock monkey sock look like?


Maryrose, this is a very old pattern of mine that I put on the web in 2001 (long before Ravelry or KP!). The picture is terrible, but you can see it has one inch of ribbing followed by just plain sock. The thing that made it "sock monkey-ish" was the brown marl yarn I used. Plus I give instructions how to make them with a little red trim if you want them to look even more like the sock monkey socks. We will ignor that part and knit the socks out of whatever yarn you want, as long as it's fingering weight.
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/socks/sock-monkey-socks.htm


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Just checking in, no it is not victor But I am not telling. Joshua is a ...... Fill in the dots. you will see. The show kind of blows you mind this week. Hey I cast on for my scarf for the soldiers. I don't know if I purchased the wrong yarn or not It is Patons Classic Wool roving. It is wonderfully soft, but do not pull on it it will pull apart. The label says wonderful for garments, felting, and needle felting. I will continue with it and see what happens. If Resort opinion thinks I should not yell out. Bitsey


I think the roving will be fine once it's knit up. It will be stronger in sts than it is unknit... Carry on, dear Bitsey!


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi sewbiz, what does the sock monkey sock look like?
> 
> 
> 
> Maryrose, this is a very old pattern of mine that I put on the web in 2001 (long before Ravelry or KP!). The picture is terrible, but you can see it has one inch of ribbing followed by just plain sock. The thing that made it "sock monkey-ish" was the brown marl yarn I used. Plus I give instructions how to make them with a little red trim if you want them to look even more like the sock monkey socks. We will ignor that part and knit the socks out of whatever yarn you want, as long as it's fingering weight.
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/socks/sock-monkey-socks.htm
Click to expand...

You don't look old enough to have posted a pattern in 2001!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

I have downloaded sock monkey onto word and saved it for the day we start... already have yarn and the 5dpn brittney needles... so gonna finish this scarf and then we move ahead...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> You don't look old enough to have posted a pattern in 2001!!!!!!


PA-Leeze, girl! Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I have downloaded sock monkey onto word and saved it for the day we start... already have yarn and the 5dpn brittney needles... so gonna finish this scarf and then we move ahead...


Sounds good. That's just a basic pattern. If I was leading you in a sock off the top of my head, that's the format I would use. It just helps not to have to type everything out that is already basically in that pattern.

I really should re-format it, with a better photo, and bring it up to date.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hello everyone. I'm a bit confused as I didn't get on the computer last night. Let's see if I have this straight. 

We will begin the Resort Sock KAL on Sept. 7 and we are using Sewbizgirl's sock monkey sock pattern? Please correct me if I am wrong because I want to do this along with you all.


----------



## trasara

I think you have it barb, arn't you on the other kal with the magic loop as well?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Yes I am. But I love this kinda stuff. 
I do enjoy using dpn's do this will be fun for me too. Can never have too much going on where knitting is concerned. I'm also starting classes at Webs again on the 14th of sept. Once a week. So much yarn, so little time!


----------



## knittingneedles

Good Morning ladies.....

Don't I wish I lived near Webs.. How cool to live near the biggest LYS in America!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Knittingneedles, you will just have to come back up to MA for a visit and we will do a Webs run. I'm game! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles

You betcha... just have no idea when!!!!!! ;(


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm sure it won't be until after that grandbaby is born! But, hey, Webs isn't going anywhere. I spend too much time and money there for them to go away!! LOL


----------



## Bitsey

Hey everyone, I have not had a chance to get crazy with you all lately. Too much going on with this dumb hurricane. So far at least she has not gone back to a 3. Thank the lord. Just checking it to see what everyone was doing for their exciting friday. Later B


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey we are all waiting for you to keep posting so we know you are ok. I don't know what we are expecting from the hurricane here, but I know in NYC they started to evacuate some areas. 

Me, I'm all caught up at work. I am bored to death! 2 more hours and I can go home to my chair and my knitting!!

Keep safe!


----------



## knittingneedles

Well, Bits, I just found out that the hurricane is heading straight for NYC.. GREAT!!! My whole family lives there, including my 90 year old mom!!!! So hopefully as it moves it's way up the coast it will diminish in intensity and just be a regular storm..

They said (media) that it might be a once in 100 year event..

That's what we need.. another mess.. Like we don't have enough??? 

Got to make my calls now and make sure everyone is prepared and ready... (not that I can do anything from here!!!)..

Be well!


----------



## Bitsey

Good afternoon ladies. I got quite a surprise today...a Happy aniversary surprise. 44 years...........Diamond and sapphire earrings........they are so beautiful....hoops. I do love diamonds. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

A girl can never have too many!


----------



## Bitsey

Knitting I will keep your mom in my prayers. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann, 

I hope that once it hits your area it is just a plain ol' storm, of which Mass has had many!! Give it a day and it's all over!!

The coast is always more of a problem..

I didn't hear that they are evacuating NYC.. OMG.. Now I really need to call everyone!!!!


----------



## alucalind

knittingneedles said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winery is a good thing.... Didn't see the LYS but what do you want for a mere $400 to $500 a night? Off to bed with visions of sugar plums and yarn balls dancing in my head..
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver.. it's our fantasy home.. we would take it over and open a LYS in the barn and knit on the porch and have alpacas and sheep (merino) and rabbits (angora) and be self sustaining.. and Barbara Ann would drive over to have a playdate since she is within driving distance.. But the rest of us would live nicely without MEN... only young strapping ones from Australia to shear the sheep and alpacas... and we can watch from the porch..
Click to expand...

How lovely - but no men???? How about some lovely knitting/crocheting boy toys?


----------



## knittingneedles

alucalind said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winery is a good thing.... Didn't see the LYS but what do you want for a mere $400 to $500 a night? Off to bed with visions of sugar plums and yarn balls dancing in my head..
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver.. it's our fantasy home.. we would take it over and open a LYS in the barn and knit on the porch and have alpacas and sheep (merino) and rabbits (angora) and be self sustaining.. and Barbara Ann would drive over to have a playdate since she is within driving distance.. But the rest of us would live nicely without MEN... only young strapping ones from Australia to shear the sheep and alpacas... and we can watch from the porch..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How lovely - but no men???? How about some lovely knitting/crocheting boy toys?
Click to expand...

Actually, we decided to have a number of young Aussie sheep farmers for shearing our sheep, goats and alpacas..


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, Happy Anniversary! very nice gift your husband bought you. i hope this hurricane dissapates fast. i hope you'll be okay too bitsey. i hope knittingneedles family will be okay. for my area, i just worry about too much rain.


----------



## knittingneedles

OH wow, happy anniversary to you Bits and your DH.. well, now you will have all weekend to cuddly and be together!!! 
Diamonds are a girl's best friend!!! Hope you have many happy occasions to wear them!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Good afternoon ladies. I got quite a surprise today...a Happy aniversary surprise. 44 years...........Diamond and sapphire earrings........they are so beautiful....hoops. I do love diamonds. Bitsey


What wonderful news! Give your hubby a hug from us... And have a very Happy Anniversary. You will have to remember this forever as your "Hurricane Anniversary". :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

KnittingNeedles, hope your family stays safe... here is the evacuation map:
http://project-s3.wnyc.org/news-maps/hurricane-zones/hurricane-zones.html

And here is where you can track the storm. Bookmark it or leave it open on a browser:
http://www.stormpulse.com/hurricane-irene-2011%20


----------



## nanma esther

love r resort,just don't what to clean it. but love the idea of ozzy hunks working the animals. happy anv bety have a blessed weekend everyone((((((())))))))) praying for all in harms way


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you all for anniversary wishes.. Hope everyone stays healthy and safe. We are feeling ok here....60 gals of extra water, plus they have a giant generator to use on our water. The pain will be no electricity except by generator....In other words...no computer. But will keep freezers and refrigs good, lights in one room and tv in the evening. and I have a gas cooking stove in the kitchen. So we will be ok. Thank you all Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Only if it hits you hard.. hopefully, it will just blow over(Pun intented)


----------



## Bitsey

Knitting call your mom. B


----------



## trasara

nan-ma this resort is self cleaning....... You can't dream up a place you have to clean.Welcome and pull up a rocker.


----------



## trasara

Congrats Bitsey to you and your husband I hope you manage to have a nice little celebration even with a hurricane.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Knitting call your mom. B


Actually, she isn't in the evacuation zone.. but my brother is... and I have a friend who lives on the Jersey shore.. Backyard is the beach.. they all left... or are leaving...

thanks for the concern..

I never expected it to hit NYC dead on... that's like a 100 year event!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Yeah, but be thankful, it will be a cat 1 or less. Worry if it was a cat 2 or better. Bitsey Ours is starting as a 2 and decreasing to a 1. Last time with Isabel...no electricity for 10 days. That means taking a sponge bath standing in the tub. Don't you just love it?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> nan-ma this resort is self cleaning....... You can't dream up a place you have to clean.Welcome and pull up a rocker.


Ha! How true...

Bitsey I had another thought about your roving. If you find other places where it seems to pull apart, that can be moth damage. Roving is way more suseptible to moth damage than spun wool. Just be on the lookout...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Yeah, but be thankful, it will be a cat 1 or less. Worry if it was a cat 2 or better. Bitsey Ours is starting as a 2 and decreasing to a 1. Last time with Isabel...no electricity for 10 days. That means taking a sponge bath standing in the tub. Don't you just love it?


Roughing it!! It does something to us... makes us thankful for all our blessings. After Katrina everyone got out and helped their neighbors, cut trees off the roads with their chainsaws, shared what they had. I wouldn't trade that experience for anything.


----------



## knittingneedles

I bet you, it won't happen like Isabel... 

And could you imagine having to go down to the river to bath??? that would be way worse, don't you think? 

So count your blessing that you had the sense to prepare for this..

My niece in Jersey (with 5 kids) went out today to get extra milk batteries etc.. and there was nothing on the shelves.. good thing she is so stocked anyway.. has enough food for 20 people for 10 days AT LEAST!!! 

She decorates cake.. worse case, they end up eating fondant and icing for a couple of days!! (just kidding).. She has 2 freezers and 2 fridges and one independent freezer.. and a grill!!! so she will be ok, if the worst happens..

Pray we are all being over cautious and nothing will happen!! 

With Katrina, wasn't it Lake Pontchartrain that caused the most damage? Not so much Katrina itself?


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz back to my yarn dilemma...I am using #6 needle, the package label mentions a 10 what if I went to an 8...opinion please. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Everyone disappeared.....B


----------



## knittingneedles

watching royal pains online... and going for dinner soon.. be on later...


----------



## Bitsey

Ok. I kind of answered my own question. I went ahead and cast on #8. It feels much better and looks normal. Hope everyone has a good evening. I will be glad when this event is over. I just don't feel like myself with all of this garbage going on. Just trying to stay on top of everything. Who knows what is going to happen...we could get a tree on the roof...do damage but won't kill us. We took all of those out. Just waiting...I hate waiting. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, are you starting your socks?


----------



## maryrose

hi knitting needles and bitsey, i'm hoping this weekend to show my sock & july swap angel package.


----------



## Bitsey

No, not until September...gosh, can't remember the date I think the 7th..I told Knitting when I would.. B


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, Maryrose I can't wait to see it. I might have to wait awhile if we lose power. Don't be disappointed if you don't hear from me. I will respond when I can. B.


----------



## maryrose

hi, that's okay.my husband will display it for me. on my profile, i do have a pr. of socks on there if you want to see them. i think it's under "assorted projects".


----------



## maryrose

it's on "completed projects".


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> With Katrina, wasn't it Lake Pontchartrain that caused the most damage? Not so much Katrina itself?


HECK no... Most people think only of New Orleans related to Katrina, because they got ALL the press, so this is a real typical misconception. The majority of the damage happened all along our MS gulf coast, which was a thriving tourist industry and was completely swept off the face of the earth, out into the Gulf. The hurricane came all the way up our state, way inland... Wind damage was extensive. New Orleans floods were only a part of the damage that hurricane caused.

The people in New Orleans wouldn't leave when they were told to, the local government totally mismanaged and DID NOT LEAD, and then when the storm hit those people whined about 'where was the government???' rather than lifting a finger to help themselves. Elsewhere, people took care of things themselves without waiting on the government to do everything for them, and didn't whine about it or blame anyone for the storm, so they didn't get the press. That's the sad, pathetic truth.

In times like that you do NOT want to be in urban areas. You want to be out in the rural areas where people have more of a pioneer spirit and don't expect anyone else to take care of them. Neighbors looked out for neighbors and people pulled together.

Those freezers you spoke of will need to be emptied and eaten pretty quick if the power goes out. After Katrina, whole neighborhoods were having barbecues, trying to share their meat from their freezers before it all went bad. It was an amazing time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Ok. I kind of answered my own question. I went ahead and cast on #8. It feels much better and looks normal. Hope everyone has a good evening. I will be glad when this event is over. I just don't feel like myself with all of this garbage going on. Just trying to stay on top of everything. Who knows what is going to happen...we could get a tree on the roof...do damage but won't kill us. We took all of those out. Just waiting...I hate waiting. Bitsey


I was going to say, try it out and see how you like it. (In other words, "swatch".) You figured that out by yourself...

Praying you are safe, Bitsey, and your property protected.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi, that's okay.my husband will display it for me. on my profile, i do have a pr. of socks on there if you want to see them. i think it's under "assorted projects".


I found it... very pretty socks, Maryrose. I love that doily, too. :-D


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, thanks. i made those socks last yr. my very first pr.


----------



## maryrose

i still need practice.


----------



## knittingneedles

yes the 7th


----------



## Bitsey

where are the completed projects?


----------



## onesoutherngal

HECK no... Most people think only of New Orleans related to Katrina, because they got ALL the press, so this is a real typical misconception. The majority of the damage happened all along our MS gulf coast, which was a thriving tourist industry and was completely swept off the face of the earth, out into the Gulf. The hurricane came all the way up our state, way inland... Wind damage was extensive. New Orleans floods were only a part of the damage that hurricane caused. 

Like!!!

We ended up putting our freezers on trailers and hauling them to power...we live an hour above Jackson! The kids slept outside in tents for a week because it was so hot in the house without power/AC

Down on the coast, my family survived thanks to a free flowing artesian well... Mom hung curtains around an old tub, and every nite the neighbors came on fourwheelers, by foot, or bike to take baths

You'd be amazed what you do when all your luxories are stripped from you...

We Mississippi folks are definately survivors...you all be safe, there will be sunshine after the storm... Praying for all of you


----------



## knittingneedles

Onesouthergal and Sewbizgirl, When I asked about the Lake it was only in reference to New Orleans. 

We drove thru the Gulf Coast this year on the way back from Florida and saw how those beautiful homes along the ocean were ripped off their foundations and how so many were still not rebuilt. My heart went out when I saw all the closed storefronts and you just knew that people still suffered years after that horrible hurricane.

I can't believe that Irene will turn out like that. Over 2.5 Million people are being evacuated now.. and for someone who grew up in NYC it's completely unbelievable that this is happening.. 

I know that Obama does not want the same results as Katrina and is pulling out all the stops to make sure it won't turn into another Katrina.. but I truly hope that it is going to be "better safe than sorry" and over before it starts!!

I was just being flippant talking about my niece and the fridges... It was just to lighten things up a bit.. I guess it isn't time for lightness .. SO I apologize for that...

When disaster strikes, that is when you see the best and the worst in people.. 

Hopefully, by Monday we will all be able to laugh this all off and thank God we were spared from another Katrina!!


----------



## Bitsey

good morning all, cleaned my kitchen, showered, face on going to do my hair shortly. Still have power, raining and water almost up to the dock. Luckily after the 1st hurrican (isabell) we purchase a gas cook stove and got rid of the elctric. 

Quyestion....where are maryrose's socks I tried looking on Completed projects but could not find that. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

KnittingNeedles, hope you don't feel like i jumped on you. Sooo many people that are not in the South think that only the city of New Orleans was affected by Katrina. That's because they got all the press. Political, as usual.

I totally didn't get that your comment about the freezers was a joke. Sorry! 

I looked at the storm tracker this morning and it looks like the storm is on land, between Wilmington and Cape Hatteras, and is downgraded to a Cat 1. Winds of only 75 mph? So let's hope it's not too bad. It's hard to imagine it will still have the strength once it makes it up to NYC. They have already moved the path off of Washington DC, (and Bitsey) so that is good... Still hoping for the best.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> good morning all, cleaned my kitchen, showered, face on going to do my hair shortly. Still have power, raining and water almost up to the dock. Luckily after the 1st hurrican (isabell) we purchase a gas cook stove and got rid of the elctric.
> 
> Quyestion....where are maryrose's socks I tried looking on Completed projects but could not find that. Bitsey


Good to hear from you, Bitsey! 
Maryrose's socks are here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11687-1.html


----------



## Bitsey

Very nice Maryrose. I absolutely love that doily. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Yes the hurricane has veered away from D.C. but not from us. Expected winds are 74 mpg and up. Main concern is loss of power and trees...we live in a wooded area. we have taken down as many killer trees that we can. So far 24 trees...killer hickorys and pines and oaks. We can still get damage but no killer ones. B


----------



## Bitsey

I am sorry, I have totally lost my manners. Thank you Sewbiz for the link to Maryrose's site. B

Wind starting to pick up...I sure don't want to lose power.B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

This is the updated tracker map I'm watching... http://www.stormpulse.com/hurricane-irene-2011%20

I guess it's going to be over enough water that it can stay strong all the way up the coast. Could be a nightmare... we'll see.


----------



## knittingneedles

Good Morning all, Happy to hear you are still online and doing well, Bitsey.

Sewbizgirl, The one thing I really don't like about chats online like this, is that because you don't hear the tones of voice or see the expressions on faces you can't be completely sure what someone means when they say something or how strong they are saying it.

You are totally right about New Orleans and the Media.. but that is because bad news always is sensational. The good stuff doesn't make for good news.. So when neighbors get together to help one another, that isn't half as exciting as looters running in the streets. 

The truth is, my niece actually does have enough food (always) for a small army.. but if the power goes down, she and everyone else will have to eat quickly! 

A member of KP told me that I should always write (lol) near something that I write that I want to be taken as a joke..sounds like good advice to me.. I could be pretty sarcastic and without the (lol) it can, most certainly be taken the wrong way.. 

No harm done, I hope... on either side..


----------



## knittingneedles

You know, out here in the desert we sometimes have very strong winds that reach 75 MPH. They don't seem to make that big a deal about it..maybe it's because there are no real trees, like Bitsey is talking about in the desert I thought the storm surge is what is most dangerous, or a combination of both? Isn't it water that did the most damage along the coast?


----------



## maryrose

hi, thank you all for your complements on my things i made. i still have the present sock i'm knitting to show and my july swap angel package to show too.


----------



## maryrose

hi, as far as the hurricane, i'm just worried about too much rain to flood us.


----------



## knittingneedles

Maryrose, The doily colors are great.. and a great job on the socks.. just hope mine will come out as nice as yours...


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, thanks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Good Morning all, Happy to hear you are still online and doing well, Bitsey.
> 
> Sewbizgirl, The one thing I really don't like about chats online like this, is that because you don't hear the tones of voice or see the expressions on faces you can't be completely sure what someone means when they say something or how strong they are saying it.
> 
> You are totally right about New Orleans and the Media.. but that is because bad news always is sensational. The good stuff doesn't make for good news.. So when neighbors get together to help one another, that isn't half as exciting as looters running in the streets.
> 
> The truth is, my niece actually does have enough food (always) for a small army.. but if the power goes down, she and everyone else will have to eat quickly!
> 
> A member of KP told me that I should always write (lol) near something that I write that I want to be taken as a joke..sounds like good advice to me.. I could be pretty sarcastic and without the (lol) it can, most certainly be taken the wrong way..
> 
> No harm done, I hope... on either side..


Oh, of course not...  It is hard to read intent in someone's written words sometimes. From your question I just didn't know how much you knew about Katrina down here. There is still a lot of misconception out there, even after all this time.

What's everyone up to today, besides tracking the storm? I have to bake some lemon squares for a fellowship dinner tonight, and work on some sewing. It's such a beautiful day that I'd rather be outside!

Last night I started a hat for the Knit Locker... knit two inches in the round and realized I had it way too small, so ripped and started over. I found some perfect yarn for this in my stash--Malabrigo type yarn in khaki colors, subtley multi-hued... I have several skeins of this yarn that I bought and then never found the right project for it. Maybe this was what it was for. I could make several hats with it, or some hats and some scarves. I'm gonna take it one hat at a time, tho.

I also snapped a picture of some of my plain knit socks, like the Sock Monkey Socks pattern will make. These socks have been worn and washed for years so they are a little fuzzy, but I thought I would show you. You can see they are all done with self-patterning yarn or I'd have gone nuts from the boredom. They all have the 1" of ribbing at the top, but you can do the whole leg ribbed if you prefer, or knit a longer leg... adapt it easily to your preference. In the heel you can see on the orange one that my heel treatment is to do the heel st all the way around the heel, until the gussets are fully decreased. This gives the entire heel extra strength, rather than just the back of it like most patterns have.

Are we getting excited about socks yet?


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hi... About my freezer comment... No offense intended or taken here... I was just pointing out how we found an option other than gorging ourselves and then being hungry after it was all gone...hauling two chest freezers was a job! But well worth it in the end...

That said, I am thankful that Irene is not a Katrina... And I know that the response to events like this is soooooo much better than when Katrina hit... Living thru the Yazoo tornado proved that to us at least,,

Still praying all of you come out ok... 
Happy knitting


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, those socks are nice! i like muti-colors too. i wish i knew how alot about the computor, but i don't. i will show my stuff soon. we're all very busy right now. i need to go to the store real quick. i don't know what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## trasara

I love the patterns in your socks sewbiz, to carry on the heel stitch underneath do you just keep doing slip one, Purl/knit one while during the decrease?


----------



## knittingneedles

I love the third and fourth from the left.. great patterns and colors...

Wonder what's Bitsey up to!! The rain should just be starting up there, right? Maybe she is hanging with hubby, since it's anniversary time...

Now I am getting excited..

I saw a pattern for knitted UGGS and would love to make those for my daughter.. that would be fun...to buy them cost a small fortune!!

Just got back from my LYS knitting group.. spent the whole day trying to find a stitch that would look good with the yarn from my avatar.. (which I frogged and now want to make a scarf with)... any ideas?


----------



## trasara

ok ladies drum roll please...................1st place for orange and date scones, 3rd place for plain scones and second place for cream puffs. Not a bad days work!


----------



## knittingneedles

COOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!


YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!

You made us all proud !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now we need pix!!!!!!


----------



## trasara

Can you attach pictures etc to a pm?
As the certificates have the name of my town and my full name on them and even though I don't mind sharing that info with you guys i don't really want to post that info for anyone to see gotta stay safe don't know whos out there....


----------



## knittingneedles

just pix of the winning products.. no need to send all the other info.. just want to see the gorgeous scones and cream puffs!!!

Did you get ribbons?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> I love the patterns in your socks sewbiz, to carry on the heel stitch underneath do you just keep doing slip one, Purl/knit one while during the decrease?


You continue the heel st on through the heel turn (as best as you can with all the decs...) and keep doing it on the part of the sock that will be the bottom of the heel. Keep it going until the gussets have been decreased back down to the original number of sts, then discontinue the heel sts and knit stockinette. It make the bottom of the heel thick and reinforced, which is where you need it. That's where a sock is going to wear out first. Once you learn this, you can do it on any sock pattern, even if it's not in the pattern. I have yet to find a sock pattern that has you do this...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Can you attach pictures etc to a pm?
> As the certificates have the name of my town and my full name on them and even though I don't mind sharing that info with you guys i don't really want to post that info for anyone to see gotta stay safe don't know whos out there....


Congrats! :thumbup: No, you can't pm a picture... But you can cover up any sensitive info and take a picture of the glorious food! Then show us here. :mrgreen:


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl, according to your tracking system.. Irene should be over Bitsey's area right about now.. So hopefully all is well and she is just getting rain... hopefully in a couple of hours we will hear the "all clear" from her!!!

You do understand, that you are talking Greek to me.. when you describe the heel gusset...??


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Just got back from my LYS knitting group.. spent the whole day trying to find a stitch that would look good with the yarn from my avatar.. (which I frogged and now want to make a scarf with)... any ideas?


This pattern would be awesome in your yarn:
http://www.knitting-bee.com/free-knitting-patterns/scarves/seafoam-scarf-pattern


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl, according to your tracking system.. Irene should be over Bitsey's area right about now.. So hopefully all is well and she is just getting rain... hopefully in a couple of hours we will hear the "all clear" from her!!!
> 
> You do understand, that you are talking Greek to me.. when you describe the heel gusset...??


But maybe Trasara understands... You will 'get it' when we go through it step-by-step in our KAL. Fear not.

If you downloaded the SMS pattern, it's discussed in there. But I'll be sure we go over it during the KAL, as it's so helpful to keep your heels from wearing out. It makes them really comfy to wear, too.

Oh, and Bitsey is getting a TON of rain. She is probably without power too, unfortunately. We will hear from her when she can get back to us. I'm sure they are going to be okay, but keep praying...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Ah... one more thing about that heel stitch thing: Once you get the heel turned and pick up for your gussets, you go back to knitting in the round. Previously you were working heel st. back and forth on the flap and heel turn. So you have to work the heel st a little differently in the round. One round heel st, one round plain... until the gussets are back down to the original number of sts for the foot.

Much easier than it sounds, girls!! Not to worry... we'll cover it and then you'll never forget.


----------



## onesoutherngal

trasara said:


> ok ladies drum roll please...................1st place for orange and date scones, 3rd place for plain scones and second place for cream puffs. Not a bad days work!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Nice!!! Really proud for you!


----------



## trasara

Thanks I do get it I did think it was mad not to have a thicher stitch under the heel as you say that is the part that gets the holes.


----------



## trasara

After some create photographing the photo graphs here goes.


----------



## knittingneedles

I want scones!!!!! can you send me a couple please. With either butter or clotted cream????


----------



## maryrose

hi, those pics of cream puff and bisquits are making me hungry.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning... I'm about to get my coffee and WISH I could just lift one of those orange and date scones off the page to have with it! Beautiful!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I'm going to check what's happening with the storm... Did you know that very recently the mayor of New York made a statement that the 9/11 Memorial would NOT be a "religious service"? And then the hurricane came right for NYC. Interesting... Check the tracker, it's now bearing down directly on NYC.
http://www.stormpulse.com/hurricane-irene-2011%20


----------



## trasara

Wish you could all drop by for coffee and a scone.
I have just this minute finished my second sock yah!! My daughter has laid claim to them already.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26838-1.html


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Wish you could all drop by for coffee and a scone.
> I have just this minute finished my second sock yah!! My daughter has laid claim to them already.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26838-1.html


Lovely... is that your first pair?? They look great. How did you knit them? Dpns or circs?


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, thank you for that hurricane tracker. right now where i live, NE PA, it's off & on gusts of 40-50 miles per hr. winds, the creek is to the top. we need another foot of rain for it to go over. i hope it doesn't. i haven't even moved out of my house yet. the rain seems to be getting very light for now. boy, i hope bitsey is okay. her area would be way worse.


----------



## Bitsey

Good afternoon all. I am back! Electricity is back. I kneel before the Electrical Gods. Air Conditioning...showers. Wonderous things those. I hope everyone has fared well. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Hooray! Bitsey's Back!!!!

Good to know all went well.. We have been tracking the Hurricane. Happy to see when it passed you..

Hooray... so happy nothing happened to your home, boats, cars and especially you and your family!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Nothing happened..we lost power at 10 am yesterday. We lived through it. Today took a sponge bath shower. But when the lights came on I almost fainted. On the news they were talking about a week to 2 weeks to get all of the power restored. I thought we are really going to hate each other by then. But all is well. Now have to put boat back in water, and one in the yard. B


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, knitting. I am going to make the scarf about 46 to 47 incheds long. Size 9 needles doing a 2x2 rib with bulking wool and 28 stitches wide. Hope that works,. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Sounds good to me!!!! It's the fact that you all are doing this for the boys is great in itself.. So anything you do will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, well, I have started hopefully things will keep moving along. B

PS. I will mail it as soon as it is done.


----------



## nanma esther

trasara said:


> ok ladies drum roll please...................1st place for orange and date scones, 3rd place for plain scones and second place for cream puffs. Not a bad daysork!


can i get your recpie? love scones but being a big vally california girl don't have any directions :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i'm glad your okay. the creek was high down the road but i was very lucky it didn't go over.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Nothing happened..we lost power at 10 am yesterday. We lived through it. Today took a sponge bath shower. But when the lights came on I almost fainted. On the news they were talking about a week to 2 weeks to get all of the power restored. I thought we are really going to hate each other by then. But all is well. Now have to put boat back in water, and one in the yard. B


YAY! Praise God you are okay... and got the power back on so quickly. We were watching that the storm was dumping 15" of rain where it went through in some places. That's a ton of water.

Maryrose, I hope it's not bad where you live, either. Has it passed through yet?

Nan-ma, I checked for scone recipes online yesterday and there are a billion recipes. I couldn't believe how many of them started with Bisquick! I would like to try my hand at making some, too, especially after seeing Trasara's...


----------



## Bitsey

That is something I will think about this fall...making scones. Got lots of rain 10 - 15 inches. But we live up high and we needed rain. Now the creek( everyone calls a river a creek) is brown from all of the runoff. Take a few days for it to settle. Just working on getting the house cooled down. And we were very lucky...instead of temps that were feel like 108 we had 84 today and dry. So we were not absolutely miserable. Just put out alittle. Bitsey...but so happy to be back.


----------



## trasara

Glad you are ok Bitsey! I was watching the news all day keeping track of everything.
Sewbiz I used 5 dpns- 2.75mm, not sure what that is in your sizes.
I will post my scone recipe when I get home from work....In about 6hours haha or I will be late I still have to get the washing out, bye for now.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i'm okay. the creek was to the top pracically, but the rain stopped. i'm very forunate. my nerves were shot this morning. i didn't sleep well last nite because i was worried about the creek down the road from me & the river. but when i move, i will be out of the flood zone altogether. i'm glad bitsey is okay. those scones look tastey.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, I am so happy you are moving out of the flood zone. That is one less worry. Now you can just keep your mind on knitting. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Well, everyone, I just got a PM that my swap partner was posted! Yay~ a new person to figure out! Check and see if your swap partners are up!


----------



## Bitsey

Yes, I got my swap partner....have to give this one some thought. Do we staart the Set. thread on the first B

PS Maryrose, I can't wait until you get settle in your new home. It sounds nice. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Gosh, my typos and misspellings are awful! B


----------



## knittingneedles

I got nothin!! I guess it will come later.. no email either...


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, go to the august swap & you'll see the sock i knitted. and yes, i just got my new swap partner.


----------



## Bitsey

Ladies, I am going to say goodnight. I am pooped. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

Bitsey said:


> Yes, I got my swap partner....have to give this one some thought. Do we staart the Set. thread on the first B
> 
> PS Maryrose, I can't wait until you get settle in your new home. It sounds nice. Bitsey


thanks bitsey.


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, you didn't get your august swap yet?


----------



## knittingneedles

I finally did.. a couple of pages back I posted a pix at the August Swap page.. I guess you missed it!

Did you get yours, MaryRose?

Gonna go check on the socks...


----------



## knittingneedles

Maryrose, I saw your sock and your swap package..SO far just the one? They look all comfy and yummy!!! 

September is right around the corner!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, yes, i got july (swap angel, laminitagirl) & august, (mammolady). oh yes, i forgot, i did see your august package. and, i have my name for sept. and i got my secret pal already.


----------



## knittingneedles

So did I...


----------



## Barbara Ann

I got my name and info for the Sept swap too. I've started putting things aside. 

I hope everyone has survive Irene without too much trouble. We have some property damage, but we are insured and no one was hurt, THANK GOD! A lot of flooding in this area, but my home is safe.

Are we starting the sock KAL on Thursday??????


----------



## knittingneedles

Sept 7th was the date that we all agreed upon.. is that OK with you?


----------



## Bitsey

Hopefully by the 7th I will be finished with the scarf....but of course I am having company this coming weekend. So Bitsey's B & B is opening up again. B


----------



## Lo'L

WOW


----------



## Barbara Ann

That works perfect for me!
Thanks Knitting!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm struggling with the magic loop KAL on the forum. I have ripped out everything. Going to try again. The heel really gives me a fight. I have no idea why I can't get it. I must have some mental block about heels! Very frustrating!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Barb...so glad you are back!! I am kjnitting a scarf for knitting to send to the troops. This first one is alittle slender with only 28 stitches cast on...9 needles - bulky wool. I think the next one will be 34 sts. Might be a better width. 

I am scared to death about these socks....I sure hope I don't fail. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

If we fail, we just start again. But never give up!!!

I"m knitting hats for the troops for Knitting. I've got 2 done, one on the needles and 9 more to go. Then I will see what I have left from the skeins and see what I can put together to make a few more. I like knitting hats, just goes around and around and around!


----------



## Bitsey

I will keep going it will still be a scarf. I have snough wool to do 4 scarves. They are quicker to do for me than hats. Maybe B


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Hey Barb...so glad you are back!! I am kjnitting a scarf for knitting to send to the troops. This first one is alittle slender with only 28 stitches cast on...9 needles - bulky wool. I think the next one will be 34 sts. Might be a better width.
> 
> I am scared to death about these socks....I sure hope I don't fail. B


ME TOO!!! SCARED TOO!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

the socks will be fun because we will be doing them together. AND we have sewbizgirl to help us when we get stuck!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Don't be scared of socks... A zillion knitters think they are fun, so what's to worry about? No one will fail.

The 7th is a Wednesday, and I will be out until mid afternoon that day. How much help are you going to need from me to get started? If you need me accessible, I suggest waiting until Thursday the 8th, as I will be home that morning and can help you more. Have all of you used dpns before? If so, you will be fine casting on and starting your ribbing without me. I'll give you a couple of helpful hints the night before.

And while we are at it, how about a roll call of participants. Who is doing this KAL with us? Raise your hand, and also state your sock experience (if any...). That will help me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I got one hat done for the troops... more to come! I have a scarf on the needles too, but it seems to be endless.


----------



## Bitsey

I raised my hand, and I have never used dpns. I can start either 7th or 8th. If the 8th after noon...Dr.'s appt in the am. By the way, what in the heck is a KAL?

Also, does one cast on on one needle? Do I use a pattern out of the Anne Budd book or do we have a pattern that everyone is going to use. If we do I need to copy it down. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I raised my hand, and I have never used dpns. I can start either 7th or 8th. If the 8th after noon...Dr.'s appt in the am. By the way, what in the heck is a KAL?
> 
> Also, does one cast on on one needle? Do I use a pattern out of the Anne Budd book or do we have a pattern that everyone is going to use. If we do I need to copy it down. Bitsey


I think we were going to use my basic sock pattern (the Sock Monkey Socks one...) but here's what I will do: Let me tweak the pattern for this KAL (Knit-A-Long, Bitsey!) and then I will post it here for you in a few days. I will eliminate all the references to making the socks look brown and red like sock monkey socks, and I will give a second size for wide feet. Let me work on that and then I'll post it. Everyone will have a few days to look it over before we start. For now, just get about 100g of fingering weight sock yarn, or at least 350 yards. And get some little dpns, probably size 1... The gauge we are going for is about 8 sts per inch, so you can start playing with your yarn and tiny dpns, swatching to try and get that tight gauge. Hint: I have to wrap my yarn once around my pinky to knit that gauge, and I don't normally wrap the yarn around my fingers when knitting. You may also find you need some extra tension.

Does that sound good?

While you are raising your hands, tell me about your feet. Not how long, just how wide... Do some of you have wide feet and ankles? Cankles, anyone? (snicker :lol: )I need to plan sizing for the pattern.


----------



## Barbara Ann

My arm is raised and I'm jumping up and down (include me! include me!)

My feet are adverage. Nothing special. My sock experience is making funny looking socks as I stuggle with the heel. I've used dpn's, 2 circulars, and have been trying magic loop. I can help some, but I need help myself when it comes to the heel.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey, you can cast on over two needles held together, as many sts as will fit on the needle. Then you can move some off to other needles and keep casting on. You will have sts on 4 needles when you are done, and will arrange them in a square on the table in front of you. YOu will make sure the sts are all going the same way, not twisted, and then you will join the last st to the first cast on st by knitting the first new st with both the working yarn and tail end. This helps to keep that gap closed. Then just drop the cast on tail end and work with the working yarn only.

For those who are new to dpns, your greatest challenge will be to get comfortable manipulating the dpns around and around. You only work two at a time, just like straight needles, and let the others just hang off the back til you get to them. After you have knitted the first needle of sts, you will have an empty needle in your hand. Use it as the working needle to knit the next needle full of ats. And so forth... 
Here is a pretty good video showing you how to start with the needles laying flat on the table, only she is working with sts on only 3 needles. We will have 4. When she knits the first st that closes it all into a circle, I want you to knit with BOTH strands for just that one st. Then drop the little cast on tail.

Also, once she picks the work up, the camera is above her and you are seeing the work kind of from the back, so don't get confused. Just remember the camera is above her hands.





Bitsey start practicing casting on and knitting on dpns in the round before we officially start. Don't worry about ribbing, just knit around and around to get used to holding the needles.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> My arm is raised and I'm jumping up and down (include me! include me!)
> 
> My feet are adverage. Nothing special. My sock experience is making funny looking socks as I stuggle with the heel. I've used dpn's, 2 circulars, and have been trying magic loop. I can help some, but I need help myself when it comes to the heel.


Yay... you will be easy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann

I actually like dpn's. LOL

Bitsey, once you get started, as the piece gets a little bigger (1" to 2") it seems to get easier to manipulate the dpns. You can do it. Just be careful not to twist your stitches on the first time around, after that, it's a piece of cake. Just like Sewbizgirl said. Now, let's see if this old coot can learn how to do heels!!!! Yikes!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> I actually like dpn's. LOL
> 
> Bitsey, once you get started, as the piece gets a little bigger (1" to 2") it seems to get easier to manipulate the dpns. You can do it. Just be careful not to twist your stitches on the first time around, after that, it's a piece of cake. Just like Sewbizgirl said. Now, let's see if this old coot can learn how to do heels!!!! Yikes!


Who you callin' old, younster? 

You should work just one sock at a time, so you only have to concentrate on one heel at a time... When you get a few heels under your belt, then try the 2AAT methods. Heel turning is fun. You just follow the instructions exactly as written, and you get a little 'pocket' to build a heel around. Just like magic.


----------



## knittingneedles

My hand is raised.. Have used DPNs for hats.. not too crazy about that.. feel like I need 3 hands at least to hold it all.. and I get very nervous that while I am knitting on one needle the yarn will fall off the other...


----------



## trasara

Thanks for the tip using two strands to join the first row, I was wondering how to avoid the little hole I got there.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> My hand is raised.. Have used DPNs for hats.. not too crazy about that.. feel like I need 3 hands at least to hold it all.. and I get very nervous that while I am knitting on one needle the yarn will fall off the other...


Keep your sts in the middle of the needles unless you are working them at the moment. The 'resting' needles should have the sts pushed to the center of the needle.

Practice, practice, practice... As Barb said, it becomes more stable as you grow some knitting on the needles.

Here's a pic of the first military cap I made. Is this color/type of wool okay?


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'm almost done with my 2nd sock. next i want to make my husband a pr. i'm going to use 5 dpns. socks are my favorite project right now.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Thanks for the tip using two strands to join the first row, I was wondering how to avoid the little hole I got there.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi, i'm almost done with my 2nd sock. next i want to make my husband a pr. i'm going to use 5 dpns. socks are my favorite project right now.


You have practiced... this will be easy for you, too.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, looks great! that will look very good on the soldier. looks warm too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, looks great! that will look very good on the soldier. looks warm too.


Definitely warm... I'm just hoping it's not too busy. It's different shades of khaki. The styrofoam head is small so the hat looks huge, but it's just average. Thank you, Maryrose.


----------



## knittingneedles

Hello! it;s perfect .. looks a little like camouflage. sewbizgirl


----------



## Bitsey

That hat looks great. I don't know about this sock business. Lordy, the more I hear about the instructions..the further I fall behind. I may be the student with the dunce cap on. B


----------



## Bitsey

I printed your instructions. The first week of september(shortly) I will try. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> That hat looks great. I don't know about this sock business. Lordy, the more I hear about the instructions..the further I fall behind. I may be the student with the dunce cap on. B


Wait til you see how simple it is. Most of a sock is just round and round... all knits.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Ok, so we have Barbara Ann, Bitsey, KnittingNeedles, Maryrose, and I will knit some socks too. Anyone else? Trasara, are you knitting along too? What about... One Southern Gal? We all know how she has been anxious to knit a pair of socks (or not!) Ha!

(Bad, me...)


----------



## Bitsey

Hey, just hold your horses. Onesoutherngal got a skein of that very nice sock yarn...Nashua. She had better have her "tiny hinny" out here learning with the rest of us! Or I will personally drive down there and snatch that yarn out of her hands. B.


----------



## Bitsey

Whwere is she by the way?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey, just hold your horses. Onesoutherngal got a skein of that very nice sock yarn...Nashua. She had better have her "tiny hinny" out here learning with the rest of us! Or I will personally drive down there and snatch that yarn out of her hands. B.


Well if you end up doing that you'll have to come by and see ME too! Maybe we need to work up a good scheme to get you down here... :lol:


----------



## Bitsey

too much fun..you all are dangerous!. B


----------



## Bitsey

Well Chicks, I am off. . Ten on the east coast...time to sit and watch the boob tube for alittle and then off to bed. In the morning girls. And see If you can round up southerngal. You know that she is hiding. She is so wicked. Bitsey....nite nite


----------



## onesoutherngal

sorry girls, no dpns the right size yet...'sides i was posting off photos to football moms:O...my "other" life had me tonite


----------



## knittingneedles

i got a batch of dpns in my swap box for August... and sock yarn.. so I think I will do that sock yarn for these socks.. They are black and white.. they might be cool...

I'll keep the expensive yarn I purchased (16$) for when I know how to do socks correctly...

Maybe we should all plan a trip to Mississippi!!! I am up for that.. I love cross country road trips!!! Except crossing Texas.. takes forever!!!!


----------



## trasara

Count me in!! I have just bought another 2 balls of sock wool(4ply/fingering and I have 2.75mm dpns is that what I will need?


----------



## sweetsue

put blu tac on the ends. :lol:



knittingneedles said:


> My hand is raised.. Have used DPNs for hats.. not too crazy about that.. feel like I need 3 hands at least to hold it all.. and I get very nervous that while I am knitting on one needle the yarn will fall off the other...


----------



## trasara

Knitting I found that the wooden dpns seem to grip the stitches the don't slip out like metal ones.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Count me in!! I have just bought another 2 balls of sock wool(4ply/fingering and I have 2.75mm dpns is that what I will need?


Hmmm... 2.75mm is the equivalent of our U.S. size 2. I would need a size smaller, or even two, to get gauge of 8 sts per inch. But I knit loosely... Why don't you cast on a small swatch of about 20 sts and swatch for an inch or so, and see if you can get 8 st per inch. That's the gauge you need for these socks, or pretty close to it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Knitting I found that the wooden dpns seem to grip the stitches the don't slip out like metal ones.


Yes, wood or bamboo are lightweight and a tad 'grippy'. No one should be using metal dpns to learn on. They are not only slippery, they are also *heavy*, and will fall out of your sts and go clanking to the floor. You will probably hate dpns if you try to learn on those awful things! :thumbdown:


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, good grief, metal is all I have and sometimes I grip the needles so hard I worry about snapping them. So I have to go to my knit shop and buy bamboo needles I quess. Let's see how long they last. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

If you do use the metal dpn's just put a point protecter on the end of the needles that are in "waiting". This will help. It's just a pain to keep taking them off and putting them on (IMHO) once you get a good rhythm going.


----------



## Barbara Ann

If you do use the metal dpn's just put a point protecter on the end of the needles that are in "waiting". This will help. It's just a pain to keep taking them off and putting them on (IMHO) once you get a good rhythm going.


----------



## Barbara Ann

OOoops!


----------



## Barbara Ann

And hey, don't leave me out of a road trip! I'm in!


----------



## Barbara Ann

since I would be driving form MA, who am I picking up on the way?


----------



## Bitsey

Where are we going? How3 much yarn would I bring?


----------



## Barbara Ann

I think we are all heading for Mississippi. I hope they have some cheap motels for us to stay in. I am game!

I'm bringing lots of yarn. Going to take advantage of Sewbizgirl while I can!


----------



## Bitsey

cheap motels?????????? Bed bug city. Sheraton or hilton.B.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> cheap motels?????????? Bed bug city. Sheraton or hilton.B.


Bitsey, you crack me up! But you're right...

You can try the metal ones, but it's a lot more pleasant to use nice light bamboo or Brittany Birch needles. If you end up buying new needles, get 5" or 6" long-- no longer.

I have used Brittany Birch for years and they have a free replacement guarantee. If they break, contact BB and they will send you a replacement. It does take a couple of weeks tho.


----------



## Barbara Ann

EEWWWWW!!! I did't even think about that! gross!!!!! Now I'm all itchy!

Ok, I'm bringing my tent. I'll pop it up in the yard!

How about Bed & Breakfast? I love those.

What town are we going to be in? I need to research some accomidations!


----------



## Barbara Ann

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-27245-1.html

Knitting Bee


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-27245-1.html
> 
> Knitting Bee


Thanks Barb... your town sounds lovely. I'm not going to post second, tho, because I am NOT taking over the Bee next week. I'm happy with our chat here... :mrgreen:

I grew up in Natick, which is probably awful by now. It was just down Rt. 9 from Boston, which was already getting crowded way back in the early 70's... Your area sounds much prettier! It sounds like where Dad used to take us to drive around and buy apples from apple farms in the Fall.


----------



## Barbara Ann

We have lots of apple farms around, so you may be right. I'm not familar with Natick. I've heard of it of course, but have never been there. 

Is posting second how I ended up hosting the KNitting Bee? I had no idea! LOL But that's ok. I have tons of fun and love chatting with everyone.

Can I ask what town you are in? Who knows, perhaps some day we really can do a Meet & Greet in Mississippi. NEVER SAY NEVER!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i know in new york, there were bed bugs in those hotels. i haven't heard of it in other states. the hilton in wilkes-barre is okay. what this about making squares? are they to make tracy a afghan?


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, i will try to go into town later this week. I will pick up #1 bamboo needles. Gosh, I hope this works. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

By the way, who is making an afghan for Tracy? Let me know Ok? B


----------



## maryrose

oh, i forgot! right now there is knitting socks in september, so who will have time to knit/crochet squares?


----------



## alucalind

knittingneedles said:


> My hand is raised.. Have used DPNs for hats.. not too crazy about that.. feel like I need 3 hands at least to hold it all.. and I get very nervous that while I am knitting on one needle the yarn will fall off the other...


I too, hate DPNs and feel like I need octopus arms and hands. I started using the two circular needle method and LOVE it. Use that all the time now. Am doing socks for my hubby win Lions brand Amazing. They have a braided cable in the front and I'm having no problem at all with the double circs. Try it.

Here's a link to the search for two circ. videos on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=knitting+with+two+circular+needles&aq=1&oq=knitting+with+two+c


----------



## knittingneedles

Thanks,, will check it out.. but then I need two of the same needles... or do you use 2 different ones so that you know which one you are using??


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> We have lots of apple farms around, so you may be right. I'm not familar with Natick. I've heard of it of course, but have never been there.
> 
> Is posting second how I ended up hosting the KNitting Bee? I had no idea! LOL But that's ok. I have tons of fun and love chatting with everyone.
> 
> Can I ask what town you are in? Who knows, perhaps some day we really can do a Meet & Greet in Mississippi. NEVER SAY NEVER!


Yes, the second to post is the next weeks' hostess, as per the rule set up by the originator of the thread, OneSouthernGal.

I live in Florence. There is White Tails Lodge about 5 miles from me, that would make a great knitting retreat location. It's a hunting lodge but is rented out to quilters for their retreats, so why not knitters too? We know the owners and my son works for him. The bunkhouse sleeps maybe 20? The lodge is a great gathering place with lots of couches for knitting, a kitchen, a bar, and a small movie theater! Also hot tub and pool in the poolhouse... It is on acres with a well stocked fishing pond and herds of all kinds of exotic deer and other animals, including the local whitetails. Driving out looking at the animals is like going on safari! Most people can't believe a place like this exists in Mississippi! Maybe one day you guys can come and do a retreat here for a few days, if we can get the lodge. I'd be happy to teach classes on various techniques.

When my daughter got married all her husband's relatives came from England and stayed at the Lodge, and LOVED it. It's out in the middle of nowhere, but still only about 35 minutes from nice restaurants and shopping.

We can just think about that... maybe for later.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

alucalind said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hand is raised.. Have used DPNs for hats.. not too crazy about that.. feel like I need 3 hands at least to hold it all.. and I get very nervous that while I am knitting on one needle the yarn will fall off the other...
> 
> 
> 
> I too, hate DPNs and feel like I need octopus arms and hands. I started using the two circular needle method and LOVE it. Use that all the time now. Am doing socks for my hubby win Lions brand Amazing. They have a braided cable in the front and I'm having no problem at all with the double circs. Try it.
> 
> Here's a link to the search for two circ. videos on youtube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=knitting+with+two+circular+needles&aq=1&oq=knitting+with+two+c
Click to expand...

Have you been following this thread? We are discussing a KAL we are doing in about a week, which is socks on dpns...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> By the way, who is making an afghan for Tracy? Let me know Ok? B


Someone in the Sept. Swap thread mentioned this. We will see if it comes together... You can read about it over there. If it gets going, we can knit and send squares.


----------



## knittingneedles

whoever knows about it.. let us know here and we will all chip in and make squares...or at least I will!! lol


----------



## maryrose

hi, i can do it too. when i knit my socks, i do some rounds, but then i do something else too. right now, i'm making something very small for my secret pal.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> whoever knows about it.. let us know here and we will all chip in and make squares...or at least I will!! lol


Okay... (don't you read the swap thread too?) It won't take long to knit a square. Maybe an hour. Cityenyc was the one who came up with the idea. She said we should all knit a few rows on a piece and send it around from person to person. That's a lot of money in postage for a few rows each! Esp. when the thing gets big/heavy. So I suggested squares and since she had the idea, send the squares to her to sew up! LOL, hope she knows what she is in for... I've been involved in these projects before and it's always a headache. People don't send squares who say they will... the coordinator has to knit all the missing squares, plus put the whole thing together: twenty times the work of anyone else. Ive seen blankets stalled out for years because of this. I once participated in a blanket for Sarah Palin, and another one for another person (Alfonso Rachel) both coordinated through Ravelry groups, and neither one ever made it to the intended recipient. I hope we can do better this time, if we do decide to do it.


----------



## knittingneedles

Wow.. wish I would have known about the Sarah Palin one.. it would have been fun to have a square in a blanket for her... I bet she would have made something of it with the media.. and then we all would have had our 15 minutes of fame!! (lol)

What do you mean about sending it around from person to person..? so that each one will sew it together? OUCH..at some point it would be huge and heavy.. 

Also, maybe she was thinking for paying off the Government's debt with all the postage?
It takes me forever to go thru all the threads... so I kinda stick to the ones that come into my email... sometimes I miss things.. and I do try to work a bit!!!!lol.... I am sorting thru all my pix from the last cruise I was on to post on my URL.. I have over 8000 pix.. at least.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> What do you mean about sending it around from person to person..? so that each one will sew it together? OUCH..at some point it would be huge and heavy..
> 
> Also, maybe she was thinking for paying off the Government's debt with all the postage?


Not sewn together... she wanted people to knit a few rows on an existing piece and then mail the thing to the next guy... Like long scarves that could be sewn together later, I guess. I know she meant well, but it was very inefficient. It only costs first class postage to mail a square in an envelope ($1 or so...) so I suggested people send them all to her, since she wanted to do this. I hope it works out. I don't mind making some squares. So far she hasn't said what size, material or color... we are waiting.


----------



## knitgalore

Hand raising high!! Hello everybody. I have been lurking copying all your nummy recipes, but didn't say hello. So Hello all!!! :wink: I will try the sock KAL. I didn't do very well with the circular needle KAL. Then couldn't find it. So I will be ready by the 7th and 8th in case I need help from all of you. Thanks for letting me join in.
Alberta


----------



## maryrose

hi, now i'll be on the "kitchener stitch on my 2nd sock. almost done!


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, no fair, you are experienced. I am a dummy sock knitter. And welcome aboard knitgalore. Glad to see your happy face. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Hand raising high!! Hello everybody. I have been lurking copying all your nummy recipes, but didn't say hello. So Hello all!!! :wink: I will try the sock KAL. I didn't do very well with the circular needle KAL. Then couldn't find it. So I will be ready by the 7th and 8th in case I need help from all of you. Thanks for letting me join in.
> Alberta


Welcome Alberta! Great to have you knitting with us. :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi, now i'll be on the "kitchener stitch on my 2nd sock. almost done!


Great, Maryrose...you are almost done. You'll be ready for a new sock.

For the KAL I think I'll have you guys try the 3-needle bindoff for the finishing. It's easier and a tad more durable than kitchener. Just for something different. (If you want to!) Once I started doing 3NBO I loved it and finished all my socks that way.


----------



## Bitsey

There she goes again. That greek language..I am going to have to purchase a Greek dictionary. Sewbiz...what do we know from a 3NBO and a kitchener. Lordy girl....3needle bindoff. I am already lost. Let us stick with casting on with the proper needles first. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

I need a nap. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> There she goes again. That greek language..I am going to have to purchase a Greek dictionary. Sewbiz...what do we know from a 3NBO and a kitchener. Lordy girl....3needle bindoff. I am already lost. Let us stick with casting on with the proper needles first. Bitsey


Ha ha... it will all make sense by the end, if you haven't flung your sock in the meantime. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bitsey

All right. B Next week will be the first week of school. 1st grader!


----------



## knittingneedles

more like nursery school for me!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i'd like to learn how to do the 3 needle bind off when the new sock i'll be doing is done.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i'd like to learn how to do the 3 needle bind off when the new sock i'll be doing is done.


Sure... see how you like it. Then you will have two toe finishes to choose from.

Bitsey and Knitting, you two are smarter and more capable than you give yourselves credit for! No more groveling... :roll:

Hey, while we wait to start, let's do something fun. How about posting photos of our sock yarn that we are going to use? Just when you can get around to it... Bitsey and Maryrose, you are going to need to learn how to take and upload your photos here, so you can show your socks in progress.

So, let's see that yarn, KALers...


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, good idea. yes, i know i need to learn how to put my pics on. i'll show my yarn soon.


----------



## knittingneedles

Ok I got 2 different sock yarns.. Sewbiz you said that it should be 8 sts to the inch? If that's the case, I think the black and white (and gray) would be better.. I made a swatch of the purple and it is 6 to an inch...

Got to make a gauge of the Blk&white...

Will do it shortly...


----------



## knittingneedles

Ok I got 2 different sock yarns.. Sewbiz you said that it should be 8 sts to the inch? If that's the case, I think the black and white (and gray) would be better.. I made a swatch of the purple and it is 6 to an inch...

Got to make a gauge of the Blk&white...

Will do it shortly... 

Its 400 gram.. 437 yards.. is that enough?


----------



## knittingneedles

Huh, why did it come out twice?? and it isn't 400 gram its only 100...


----------



## trasara

Hi ,here are my choices in yarn I'll have to work out which will be best.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Pretty yarns! Yes, 100g or 400 yards is more than enough. Probably won't take more than 350 yards... 
Knitting, can't you go down in needle size to tighten up the gauge on the blue yarn? If you can get it to knit at 7 st per inch, you might be okay.

Remember that socks need to be knit at a *much tighter gauge* than other things, like sweaters... You need your sts jammed together close so they can support each other while you walk on them. If there are spaces between your sts, they will wear out pretty quickly when you start wearing them. The only way I can knit socks at this tight gauge is to wrap the yarn around one finger for some extra tension. (I am a "picker".) Normally, I don't wrap the yarn around my fingers, just let if flow through.

I'm trying to get a dishcloth pattern posted this morning before I leave for the gym... will let you guys know when I get it up, in case you want to try it.


----------



## Bitsey

Boy knitting, she is bossy. I just finished reading and have not finished my coffee, but ok, I will stand in the corner for 5 minutes. Bitsey

What I have to make a gauge? ok


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning sewbiz...just giving you a hard time. My computer was being very difficult last night so I just turned it off. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

No prob, Bits... Are you practicing yet? ;-)

I just posted my cloth pattern in the Main section. If you want to see it, go here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-27427-1.html#434965


----------



## Bitsey

No just out of the shower...got to do my hair. Then I will practice. B


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, question....can I use any yarn to practice with or do I have to use my good sock yarn? B


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good morning!!

Bitsey, use your sock yarn. You will pull it out and use it for your socks anyway. But you have to swatch with the yarn you are using for the item you are making.

Sewbizgirl, I love your dishcloth pattern. I printed it. I will certainly give it try. Never have done one like this before and I love knitting dish/face cloths. I just bought a bunch of cotton yarn last night, but did not get solid colors.....guess I have to go yarn shopping again (oh my!)

I'm almost done putting my swap together for September. I'll send it out beginning of next week.

I have lots of sock yarn, and everything I need for the KAL. The 3 needle bind off will be new to me too. Going to love this KAL. I haven't figured out how to do pictures yet. So hang in there with me ladies!


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, is that nashua yarn a pull skein or just one that rolls out. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, is that nashua yarn a pull skein or just one that rolls out. B


I would think you can find the center end in the middle and work from the inside. Then you won't have your ball bouncing around while you are trying to knit.

Barb's right, try practicing with your sock yarn. If you find you have to rip it out too many times and it looks beat, you can cut that little bit off. You'll have plenty left for socks.

First work on getting coordinated knitting from needle to needle with your dpns, then work on the tight tension. Don't worry about tension until you practice handling the dpns a bit.

Will be back this afternoon...


----------



## Bitsey

Ok.B


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, I have tried...I just do not get it. I am signing up a a lesson at the yarn shop and she is going to teach me with magic loop. That is one thing I find very difficult. When you are younger you just charge ahead. Now that I am older I have developed such fears about crap. So I would rather admit...I need help!! And I really do do better with a one on one. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Charge ahead girls.. I will overcome the sock!!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i hope i don't have to knit the magic loop. i only know how to use dpns.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, I am learning the magic loop because that is what she teaches. I really don't care which way I learn as long as I learn. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

I have another questions about wools. When you knit an item with 100% wool Roving...does it need to be blocked when you are finished? Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi, what is the KAL coming come?


----------



## knittingneedles

UGH Good Morning to you all.. I have to read 3 pages of stuff to get up to date because I live on the West Coast... what a bummer.. I want to answer everyone's posts....

Sewbiz needs to be bossy with a bunch of jokers like us!!!!! 

I just know we will be big naggers (and don't tell me I will be the only one, cause I don't believe you!!!!) 

I love when you say,, got to do my hair, and put my face on, Bits, I haven't heard that for years... And everytime you say that.. it reminds me of my Mom.. (NOT THAT YOU ARE ANYWERE AS OLD)... but it brings back great memories, of me sitting on my Mom's bed watching her put "her face on!!"

Sewbiz, I need to get 0 needles.. I think the 6sts per inch was on number 1s...I ordered some and now I wait for them.. I hope they arrive before we start...or I will have to go to the "Fancy" LYS and buy there...

I too, will have to have my LYS owner (JOYCE, the best) be on the ready to pick up the pieces of my sorry self, if I get lost... I told her, and she actually got me another pattern.. I should scan it and send it to you ,Sewbiz, to look over, so that the next pair can be from that...I believe it is a free pattern...(so no worries about copywrite).

Well, that's my piece for now, until we get rolling again!!!!

And Tarasara... I love your yarns... Australia, has great stuff, doesn't it??


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi, what is the KAL coming come?


Did you read what you wrote?????????? lol!!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, no, i didn't notice that. are you all part of that KAL or is sewbiz starting her own?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl is our leader in the sock KAL here at the Resort. 

Dont worry about mistakes when typing...I"m still chuckling over fart cheesecake!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Weel, as far as putting on my face, I find the older one gets eyebrows start fading....like they did not exist everything starts turning grey. So I put on my face. Sitting with a glass of tea thinking about knitting. Well, off go. Still waiting to hear from lys about lessons. B


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi knittingneedles, no, i didn't notice that. are you all part of that KAL or is sewbiz starting her own?


Maryrose, we are all doing it together on resort.. if there is another one, I don't know about it...

Sewbizgirl is going to be the teach.. since she really knows her stuff and we are using her pattern (she designed it many moons ago)...


----------



## maryrose

hi, i took notice that sewbiz is a professional knitter. i'm really a beginner.


----------



## knittingneedles

You just noticed???? yes she is.. and that's the best part of her being on our team!!!!!!!!!!! YAH!!!!!! So excited to learn for her!! Can't wait.. doing my swatch now on No. 1 DPNs.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hi guys... Bitsey, you sure threw in the towel quickly! There are tons of YouTubes you could watch... or ask your LYSO to show you how to knit on dpns. Magic Loop isn't the magic answer... not really any easier and you have those stupid cables to pull around. 

There are many ways to knit socks and it won't hurt my feelings at all if anyone wants to knit theirs on circs or with magic loop (one very long circ.) I just won't be much help with questions for that method. I'm sure I could figure it out (I have done them, which is why I know I don't like them...) but I just don't want to. I'm not going to wrap my head around instruction in several different methods at once because I just frankly don't care to. So, maybe we can have a KAL where we are knitting different patterns and methods and just discuss those methods, and I will help with dpns, or lead those interested through my pattern. Someone else can step in and answer questions for the other methods (or you can ask the LYSO).

For some people, online learning is not their best way. That is fine. 

Hey, I shopped at Tuesday Morning today and found some beautiful Araucania Ranco hand-dyed sock yarn. It puts the other stuff I was planning to use, to shame... So I will probably be using this:


----------



## Bitsey

Oh my gosh...look at that yarn. And Sewbiz I went through that video very carefully. Then I had Anne Budd's book on beginning socks. I tried casting on with the two needles, then I tried with the one. For some reason it just did not click. You know that little place in your brain where you say so that's it! If I lived down the road from you I would be at your house and most likely be successful. But not the case sadly. So, I will take this old woman down the road to the lys and get my head in gear. But I appreciate all of your words of wisdom. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, are you going with circulars or dpns?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, are you going with circulars or dpns?


No circs for me, Maryrose. But you guys can knit them that way if you like.

I'm sorry if I came across as mad, I totally am not. I'll work up the pattern for dpns and get it posted in a few days. Whoever wants to do a pattern for circs can easily find one and knit along that way. It will all work out. I'm just saying up front that I don't plan to instruct for sock knitting on circs. (No attitude, just the facts, Ma'am...)


----------



## knitgalore

I'm choosing from these 3. Thanks fopr letting me join you in the KAL


----------



## knitgalore

I am glad to know you haven't posted the pattern yet. I was going to ask where I could find it.


----------



## onesoutherngal

knitgalore said:


> I am glad to know you haven't posted the pattern yet. I was going to ask where I could find it.


 :thumbup: i thought i had missed it too :lol:


----------



## knitgalore

Gotta go!! Choir practice in a little while. Will check in when I return.


----------



## Bitsey

Wow, I like that yarn..it looks like a stretch. I wonder if that is better than that nashua that I got? Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Beautiful yarn.. who knew that Tuesday's Child carried yarn. I barely go into that store.. Now I will have too.. 

I am knitting my swatch.. I think I am going blind!!! lol.. the needles are so thin and the yarn is so small.. 

DPNs to start, unless I start to pull out my hair.. then we will have to discuss alternatives...


----------



## Bitsey

What is Tuesday's Child? Is it a yarn store...gosh I have to get out of Kilmarnock and Lancaster.....I need to go shopping. B


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have lots of apple farms around, so you may be right. I'm not familar with Natick. I've heard of it of course, but have never been there.
> 
> Is posting second how I ended up hosting the KNitting Bee? I had no idea! LOL But that's ok. I have tons of fun and love chatting with everyone.
> 
> Can I ask what town you are in? Who knows, perhaps some day we really can do a Meet & Greet in Mississippi. NEVER SAY NEVER!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the second to post is the next weeks' hostess, as per the rule set up by the originator of the thread, OneSouthernGal.
> 
> I live in Florence. There is White Tails Lodge about 5 miles from me, that would make a great knitting retreat location. It's a hunting lodge but is rented out to quilters for their retreats, so why not knitters too? We know the owners and my son works for him. The bunkhouse sleeps maybe 20? The lodge is a great gathering place with lots of couches for knitting, a kitchen, a bar, and a small movie theater! Also hot tub and pool in the poolhouse... It is on acres with a well stocked fishing pond and herds of all kinds of exotic deer and other animals, including the local whitetails. Driving out looking at the animals is like going on safari! Most people can't believe a place like this exists in Mississippi! Maybe one day you guys can come and do a retreat here for a few days, if we can get the lodge. I'd be happy to teach classes on various techniques.
> 
> When my daughter got married all her husband's relatives came from England and stayed at the Lodge, and LOVED it. It's out in the middle of nowhere, but still only about 35 minutes from nice restaurants and shopping.
> 
> We can just think about that... maybe for later.
Click to expand...

do you know how wonderful it would be to run away where noone could find me and just sit and knit for a few days....since I am the only knitter around my circle of friends and loved ones...they'd never think to look for me at a knitter'r retreat, lol...and only a little over an hour away....(sigh)


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i want to use dpns. i don't know how to use the circulars for socks right now. i'll have my son show a pic. of my socks tomorrow.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey ladies...I am heading off to my chair for an hour before bed. Have been reading the posts...I am getting the feeling that people are kind of having a low time right now. We all don't seem to have our normal upbeat, kid-around attitude. Let us change all that tomorrow...who knows I might be making socks for my cat.....her name is Bitsey. Tomorrow chicks. I absolutely adore every single one of you all. Me


----------



## onesoutherngal

bitsey...your cat is bitsey too?... you need a avatar, i think you should use a photo of minibits


----------



## onesoutherngal

oh i did NOT just nickname your cat minibits....i need sleeep!


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, thanks for the advice about the 1st stitch on the square to be a slip st. so it will be easier for her to join the squares. i'm taking your advice.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> What is Tuesday's Child? Is it a yarn store...gosh I have to get out of Kilmarnock and Lancaster.....I need to go shopping. B


Good morning everyone! Bitsey, it's Tuesday Morning, not Tuesday's Child... It's a store that sells closeouts. The last couple of years they have included a craft section with yarn, sometimes fat quarter fabrics, and scrapbooking and paper craft supplies. Not much of any, tho. Just a really small selection. They had a lot of the old eyelash and ribbon stuff when the yarn stores started dumping it... now they are getting some better yarns. They put out an ad every so often, and last week they advertised yarn and needles. So I went by yesterday to check. I was pleasantly surprised to find Araucania, Louisa Harding, Fibra Natura, Universal.. and I forget what else, but some nice yarns. I could have bought more, but restrained myself.

I just looked and they do have a website, but no yarn on the website. If you go to their different locations, you will find different yarns... so they probably don't get much of any one thing.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Knitgalore, pretty yarns! I got some of that Paton's stretch too, but just beige tones. I missed out on the pretty colors.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good morning! I'm going to use dpn's because I love them. I can use 2 circulars, but I think the dpn's are fun. I'm stuggling with the magic loop (shame on me, I dropped out of the other sock KAL)I'm waiting for the pattern Sewbizgirl!

onesoutherngal, I love the nickname of MiniBits for Bitsey's cat! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles

I started making a swatch with the black and white yarn and it kept splitting on me and was very hard to knit on no.1 needles. So I switched the yarns and the stretchy yarn (blue) is way easier to use and I think I got the right gauge of 8 sts per inch... so I guess I will hold the blk and white for something else later on.. Into my stash it goes!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm a firm believer you can never have too much in your stash!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm a firm believer you can never have too much in your stash!


Yeah... it can insulate your house for the winter... LOL. :lol:


----------



## Bitsey

Good afternoon all, first chance I have had to sit and write. Errands to run earlier. Hopefully things will get better. Right now it seems as if all that expensive meds I had and stopped working. Maybe just a glitch. Off to the needles. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Forget the needles...had to cut up a watermelon. Tomorrow is my day....all day. Rats, I forgot...have to make pickles. Sould not take long then the day is mine...knit all day. Over the weekend maybe make pillow cases for the grandboys. Found CARS 2 fabric. They will go crazy. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

Busy Busy Bitsey!!


----------



## Bitsey

Well, I just had this strange feeling that after taking care of the boats...that it would be time to relax...well, forget about it! What does everyone have planned for the weekend? I have children coming. I get to visit with little people. But it will be fun and we have the fall to rest. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hubby and I are driving up to NH on Saturday to spend the day with my daughter. Sunday and Monday, NOTHING. I plan to get some cleaning done, do some laundry, and a lot of knitting! I'm off from work on Tuesday too, but it won't be fun, I have to go to the oral surgeon for bone graphing. OUCH. they better numb the hell out of me!


----------



## Bitsey

Ouch..that hurts me hearing about it. Well, enjoy your day with your daughter. and enjoy Sunday and Monday. Lucky. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Do any of u have a completely dysfunctional family like i do??

My mom is 90 years old and lives alone, but family goes to visit her and change things all the time. Changes her phone service, her tv.. and then I have to go and rechange everything back to where it is best for her, not them!!! it cost her so much money and nerves.. no one seems to care about anyone but themselves.. makes me nuts!!!!!!
she isn't internet savvy, but they all want her to have internet service for the times they come and visit, the 4 times a year?? And of course, same story for cable.. How selfish can a family be? I am just venting...


----------



## Bitsey

If your mom is capable of living along and taking care of herself she needs to tell them to leave her things alone. Are they trying to make her crazy so they can put her in a home and sell her house? I would put my phone away and the remote control and tell them it is my tv and my phone you may not use it use your own cell phones. Tell her to stay in control. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

Oh trust me Knitting...my family is super dysfuntional. In other ways though. Maybe it's us?


----------



## Bitsey

I think not kiddo. After my mom passed away...my sis and got rid of the dysfunctional ones....the steps....Mom did not leave them a thing....they were rather upset. Well, what can I say but Bye bye! Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

I just hate having to calm my 90 year old mom and then make tons of phone calls to straighten out the mess one of her grandchildren has done..

but thanks for letting me vent.. good friends let friends vent...


----------



## Barbara Ann

Just tell Mom's grands that if they make changes in GMom's stuff, they are getting the bill. Tell them GMom is on a fixed income and can't afford to be babying thier wants and needs. So unless they want to pay for it, leave it alone!


----------



## knittingneedles

YOU BETCHA I am gonna do that.. imagine I have to fix everything from 3000 miles away.. cause they are jerks!!!

Thanks Barbara Ann for letting me vent... appreciate it.. now on to the scarf I am finishing for my bff in Berkshire County!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I just hate having to calm my 90 year old mom and then make tons of phone calls to straighten out the mess one of her grandchildren has done..
> 
> but thanks for letting me vent.. good friends let friends vent...


I would be so ALL UP IN THEIR FACE after they did that, that they wouldn't ever even DREAM of making any changes in her services, ever again. You need to make that clear. CRYSTAL.

The poor dear...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

No plans for this weekend, except to re-write the sock pattern. There's plenty that needs to be done around here, tho...

Today I went to teach knitting to a couple of ladies at my church. We were supposed to have a "Craft Day", 9am. Only me and the lady who asked me to come showed up. I had already taught her to knit, so she and I sat and knitted together. One of the ladies I was supposed to teach couldn't come because her dog had surgery and she wouldn't leave it, even for a couple of hours! (Guess she will be doing without groceries, too, for a while?) The other one who I was supposed to teach said she couldn't get there until 10 am. We left at 12:30 and she still hadn't showed. Guess her phone broke today... And the last person to come in showed up at 11:30, and I did teach her to knit. She caught on really fast. Gotta love that.

They said they want to do these craft days every Thursday... Ha! Not me... I have to drive 40 minutes, each way. I could have slept in and got there after 11 for all the good I did today.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I'm feeling GRUMPY. Think I need a quick nap...


----------



## knittingneedles

Welcome to the venting department, please feel free to vent away. You are among friends.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Welcome to the venting department, please feel free to vent away. You are among friends.


Thanks for that... maybe this is Vent Day.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i will get my picture of the sock yarn i'll be working with very soon. later.


----------



## Bitsey

sounds like we all need naps. Ok, friday is almost here time for us chicks to relax, or else we may have to dispatch someone....Think of whom we would dispatch. That is food for thought. Ok girls...heading to the stove...have to give him something to eat...My most precious. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Well, that means it's hump day!!! 

What's for dinner, bits?

I am cooking bbq chicken and qunioa and salad...


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hey knitting needles... Can you/ she have a block put on her accounts so that no one can change anything without her written say so.... Just a thought....

Or go ahead and put them in your name if she is ready for that...


----------



## onesoutherngal

Also it is very important to keep a close eye out for identity theft...yes we all have someone dysfunctional it seems


----------



## Bitsey

Knitting what is qunioa? We are having a hamburger mish mash...you know peppers, onions, pasta sauce...cheese whatever is leftover and salad. Lazy day. Tomorrow night stuffed potatoes....you know baked potatoes with whatever goodies you want to dump on them. Not really healthy but it is friday...could have been pizza. Bitsey.

BESIDES TONIGHT.....PROJECT RUNWAY! Yeah....let's see who else I can dislike....I will tell you later. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> Hey knitting needles... Can you/ she have a block put on her accounts so that no one can change anything without her written say so.... Just a thought....
> 
> Or go ahead and put them in your name if she is ready for that...


This is a great idea... I have a password for changes on my cell phone acct (so my boys can't change it without my approval). She could probably get passwords for changes on all of her accts. Help her choose an easy password that she won't forget, and use it for all of them.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey, you need to dispatch yourself to our houses... I know you could get us all feeling better!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey honey, if I could dispatch, I would dispatch!! We just need to get alittle crazy this weekend. Bring the giggles back. B


----------



## sweetsue

Well I don't want to make you all jealous. Who am I kidding, of course I do!
Tomorrow hubby and I fly to Brisbane, catch up with his mum and then on Sunday we drive down to the Gold Coast (Surfers Paradise) and stay 5 nights at the Panorama Tower.
http://www.panoramatower.com.au/location.php
So unfortunately I will be offline for most of that time but there are compensations. Yes?


----------



## knittingneedles

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?dbid=142&tname=foodspice

quinoa is like a tiny winny pasta but it's a grain..it looks like cous cous... actually it's suppose to be a veggie.. but taste alot like pasta and very healthy for you...


----------



## Bitsey

I will have to look for it. Thanks. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Regular food markets have it now.. and so does places like whole foods.. you cook it like rice... and it's very yummy....
you can add it to salads or make a salad out of it.. you can eat it cold or hot... tons of stuff to do with it..


----------



## Barbara Ann

Just got back from dinner. Talked hubby into going out 

Now I'm about to start my swatch for the socks. And work on the baby cocoon.

Sweetsue, yes we are envious. I'd rather be on vacation and knitting than anything that I can think of! I think I need to retire.


----------



## knittingneedles

PLease.. Barbara Ann.. you just got back from a doozy of a vacation and made us all jealous.....


----------



## knittingneedles

I am making the squares for Tracy etc... red square (like Russia) NOT! I am making 2 one red one cream in tunisian crochet.. its just great for a square... quick and easy...


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, barbara ann, bitsey, & sewbiz, i hope all is well with you all. nothing new here. just knitting a square.


----------



## knittingneedles

me too


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, i'm going to look for that quinoa in the stores. thank you for sharing a health food with us.


----------



## knittingneedles

and a yummy one too.... when you get it.. i'll tell you the quickest and easiest way to make it...


----------



## maryrose

okay, i'll look this weekend when i get my groceries.


----------



## sweetsue

I finished a couple of little items for my Aussie buddy and posted that off. I am half way thru knitting Honey Bunny and half way thru my knitting squares bag.
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=explorer&chrome=true&srcid=0B_LxTrbG1FFYYTdmNDlmMjctZmM2NS00ODBhLWJiZDMtZjk4ZGY0YTg1ZmFj&authkey=CKKIhOkE&hl=en
and
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Sev77/garter-stripe-square-bag
Probably get honey bunny finished today.


----------



## nicho

sweetsue said:


> Well I don't want to make you all jealous. Who am I kidding, of course I do!
> Tomorrow hubby and I fly to Brisbane, catch up with his mum and then on Sunday we drive down to the Gold Coast (Surfers Paradise) and stay 5 nights at the Panorama Tower.
> http://www.panoramatower.com.au/location.php
> So unfortunately I will be offline for most of that time but there are compensations. Yes?


Enjoy your Qld vacation! I'm prejudiced of course since it is my home state. Hope the weather is good for your stay, but it has to be better than a Canberra winter, doesn't it? Enjoy!


----------



## trasara

Holidays!!!!! I need a holiday.


----------



## sweetsue

My home state too! And all the family are there from Brisbane to Townsville (only one living in Kingscliff NSW and us in Canberra). Next year we head for Queensland in the motor home from May to October to escape our winter.
[/quote]

Enjoy your Qld vacation! I'm prejudiced of course since it is my home state. Hope the weather is good for your stay, but it has to be better than a Canberra winter, doesn't it? Enjoy![/quote]


----------



## nicho

trasara said:


> Holidays!!!!! I need a holiday.


Don't we all! Where do you want to go?


----------



## knittingneedles

I know that most of you are sleeping.. but I wanted to tell you... I think I found my favorite new stitch this evening...

Brioche Stitch...

ONE COLOR BRIOCHE STITCH
Cast-on an odd number of stitches, using the long-tail or knitted cast-on. The first and last stitches of each row are
for a selvage edge.
Setup Row: Sl 1 knitwise, *yf, sl 1, K 1*, repeat between the *s to the end.
Row 1 - Sl 1 knitwise, * k2tog, yf, sl 1* to last 3 stitches, k2tog, k1
Row 2 - Sl 1 knitwise, *yf, sl 1, k2tog* to last 2 stitches, yf, sl 1, k1

Easy to do and looks really cool with the variegated yarn I am using..Have been trying all different stitches to make the yarn pop.. and I think this one is gonna work... whoo hoo.. I must have frogged it at least 6 times..

One day, I will try it with 2 colors...

Sleep well my friends.. 

and Good morning to our Aussie friends..


----------



## trasara

I don't need to go anywhere, but just have some time off work. I just want to potter around the house and not have to be anywhere.


----------



## trasara

Thanks knitting I will have to give the pattern a go.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I've completed my swatch for the sock KAL. I have very thin yarn and I have to use a size 0 needles! I knit to loose. 

Anyway, I took the swatch off and casted on the sock. I'm almost through the ribbing. I love using dpn's. LOL


----------



## knitgalore

Barbara Anne, how did you know how many stitches to start with?


----------



## Barbara Ann

I printed the original pattern Sewbizgirl posted. She said that was the one we are using, she's just making adjustments on it so we are not switching colors. So I think it will be the same pattern just easier for us to read and understand. The pattern is "sock monkey socks". If you go back a few pages you will find it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I know that most of you are sleeping.. but I wanted to tell you... I think I found my favorite new stitch this evening...
> 
> Brioche Stitch...
> 
> ONE COLOR BRIOCHE STITCH
> Cast-on an odd number of stitches, using the long-tail or knitted cast-on. The first and last stitches of each row are
> for a selvage edge.
> Setup Row: Sl 1 knitwise, *yf, sl 1, K 1*, repeat between the *s to the end.
> Row 1 - Sl 1 knitwise, * k2tog, yf, sl 1* to last 3 stitches, k2tog, k1
> Row 2 - Sl 1 knitwise, *yf, sl 1, k2tog* to last 2 stitches, yf, sl 1, k1
> 
> Easy to do and looks really cool with the variegated yarn I am using..Have been trying all different stitches to make the yarn pop.. and I think this one is gonna work... whoo hoo.. I must have frogged it at least 6 times..
> 
> One day, I will try it with 2 colors...
> 
> Sleep well my friends..
> 
> and Good morning to our Aussie friends..


I have a beret pattern saved that is in brioche st... just never gotten around to doing it. It's the Lemon Slice Beret, by Nancy Marchant, queen of brioche... http://www.briochestitch.com/pdf_patt/LemonSlice_Beret.pdf

Someone on Ravelry posted a scarf they made in seafoam st. years ago... the yarn was identical to yours, at least the colors were. She posted it as her own pattern (just basic seafoam st, tho...) and thousands of Ravelry members have knitted it. I recently saw one like it in a LYS while I was traveling, free pattern at Crystal Palace Yarns (I think...) made of one of their linen blend variegated yarns.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> I printed the original pattern Sewbizgirl posted. She said that was the one we are using, she's just making adjustments on it so we are not switching colors. So I think it will be the same pattern just easier for us to read and understand. The pattern is "sock monkey socks". If you go back a few pages you will find it.


Sock Monkey Socks is on 60 sts... I was going to rewrite the pattern for 64 (68) sts. All the numbers will change.

You done jumped the gun, Barbara Ann! :shock: But that is fine. If you are getting 8 st per inch, and 7.5" circumference will work for your feet, just keep going with the original pattern. It's a little narrow for most folks...

Also, you can rib the entire leg if you want to. I think I might, on mine... But in a 2x2, rather than 1x1. I was going to discuss all these things once we started.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Oh hell, I can start over. I'm not far enough in to make a difference! LOL I did jump the gun. Guess I'm excited to be doing a KAL with all of you ladies!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Oh hell, I can start over. I'm not far enough in to make a difference! LOL I did jump the gun. Guess I'm excited to be doing a KAL with all of you ladies!


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all...hubby still moving boat and then our trailer. It's like playing checkers with boats and trailers. Isd winter here yet?

Sewbiz, how are you going to do with this Tropical storm coming. ? I hope you are not in a flood zone...be careful. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Good Morning, Children...

SO,, Barbara Ann, I too, was going to say.. HEY wait for me.. cause you are moving ahead on the socks... but our teach.. beat me to it...

Bitsey, is it true what they say,, that the best day of your life is when you buy a boat and the second best day of your life is when you sell it???

Sewbizgirl, ANOTHER STORM??? I haven't been listening to the news, NOW I will have too. You must stay safe, dry and warm (not too warm) we need you!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, are you going to display the sock pattern we are going to do?


----------



## Barbara Ann

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, are you going to display the sock pattern we are going to do?


She's been busy as a bee...but said she hopes to have it complete this weekend. So maybe Monday or Tues? I have to start over, it will drive me nuts if I do it wrong! :roll:


----------



## knittingneedles

We should all be on the same page once we start, that way if we get stuck we can all figure out what went wrong and learn from it.. that way we all become EXPERTS on socks.. WHOO HOO.. wouldn't that be cool?

It's great we have Sewbizgirl to guide us.. 

Never had so many experts helping me, it feels fantastic, finally will be able to knit nicely and have the item look professional.. (Or at least that's what I am hoping!)


----------



## Barbara Ann

Lunch time here. Time for me to work on my military hats!


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, i hope i can knit it.


----------



## knittingneedles

Believe me, MaryRose, If I can do it, anyone can..


----------



## maryrose

hi, i can't wait to see the pattern.


----------



## knittingneedles

Me too.. just playing with other projects, like a scarf.. the swatches for the sept swap afghans.. don't want to start a new project cause I want to spend my energy and mind on the socks...


----------



## citynenanyc

Oh I wanna join. This will be my first sock.  Can't wait.


----------



## knittingneedles

Be ready with sock yarn and have 8 sts per inch on your DPNs and you will be all ready to go on Sept 8 or so.. 

Sewbizgirl should have the pattern ready for us by then...


----------



## Barbara Ann

I can't wait either!!! This is gonna be too much fun! Make sure you post your progress and frustrations as we go. If nothing else, we will pee ourselves laughing!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey knitting...o0n your boat question.....sometimes yes and sometimes no. It is just alot of work when you have to take the boat off the lift. Normally we do everything by water. When it goes for tune-ups he just takes it to the marina by water. So this was unusual taking it out of the water.

Just want to let you all know, even though I am going for lessons doesn't mean I am not going to try the four needles. I would really like to know both. Bitsey. Besides this way you all get to torment me about circulars. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey, I use 5 dpn's. I find it easier to put the stitches on 4 and knit with the 5th. Less stretch and it just seems to sit better in my hands. Try it.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey, we both will grow a third hand so that we can work 5 needles at a time.. I wonder if anyone out there uses more than 5 at a time??? can you imagine??

Did I tell you the story of the girl I met on a Cruise? She came aboard in Antarctica (when we were passing thru) from a research station (Palmer Research) to give lectures to us for a couple of days with 10 of her buddies? She stood on stage and while she lectured, she was knitting a pair of socks on DPNs.. All the knitters aboard the ship were fascinated with her, we offered her yarn from our stashes aboard, since she was going to be there for months on end. But she said, that the first thing she packed was her yarn and needles, since without them she would go completely insane!!! Boy can we relate, or what?? But she took it to the extreme.. I bet she was the last person on earth who was knitting!!!


----------



## citynenanyc

Soaking in all this good advice! Yum!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Way cool!


----------



## maryrose

hi, boy, i wish i knew the computor better. i need my son or husband to teach me how to display my pictures on the forum. my husband is very busy working so he's too tired to teach me right now. my son will display my sock soon.


----------



## Bitsey

I will try that. B


----------



## Bitsey

Sorry, that was disjointed..I will try 5 needles. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, Barb what are we doing knitting a guage? What I cast on 8 stitches....that is supplosed to equal an inch? Talk to me, I am drowning here. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey, for your gauge, put about 40 stitches on a needle and just knit stockinet stitch for about 6 inches. Then measure how many stitches are in a inch. Adjust your needle size if neccessary to reach the proper gauge of 8 sts per inch.


----------



## maryrose

hi, in another week i will be moving.


----------



## Barbara Ann

once you find the correct needle size, then you can just rip out the swatch as you can use the yarn for your sock. You are not drowning yet, we haven't even started!!


----------



## Bitsey

oK, Thanks Barb. I will do that. Maryrose, sorry we aren't closer to help you. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Well, My yarn say 0 - 3. I am going to use # 1. If I need 0's I will have to wait for the weekend to get them. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

maryrose said:


> hi, in another week i will be moving.


UGH! I hate moving. Too much work packing and unpacking. I don't envy you. But I hope all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Bitsey

Egads...this is like knitting with sewing thread! Yikes


----------



## knittingneedles

yes it is... I also thought it was tough....but as you get deeper into it it becomes easier..

I had to switch to the stretchy yarn.. it was easier to use.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey, don't worry.. we will support each other throughout this ordeal... and we will come out on the other side with a pair of socks we can be proud of... 

We are women hear us roar!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, this Nashua yarn is not stretchy...it feels like string.


----------



## knittingneedles

the first yarn i used kept splitting..


----------



## Bitsey

We are women hear us roar baloney.....this is harder than it looks. Think I will go sew a suit. B


----------



## Bitsey

Mine is not splitting it is just feels hard.


----------



## knittingneedles

LOL!!!


----------



## citynenanyc

Maryrose where are you moving to?


----------



## knittingneedles

Sorry I love your humor...

If you are going to sew a suit,,, don't forget the lining!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

that is not hard...Doing a lining is just like making the suit..only no collars. B

And I quess knitting is the same when you are doing something new.....Right now it feels as though this is totally wrong. B I know it will get better or else these are going to be some dog ugly socks. B


----------



## knittingneedles

No way on this planet you are getting me to sew anything.... my mom sewed everything when i was little.. and I have an extreme adverse reaction to anything that has to do with needle and thread... (that kinda needle, not knitting needles)


----------



## Bitsey

See, I don't have an adversion to this..it is just working my way into feeling comfortable with it. B


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, I am knitting away..and mine is just curling up on the end. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

you can do it. Just keep practicing. as the piece gets longer it is easier. just practice.

I used to sew a lot, not so much anymore. Knitting and crochet are my things now.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, I am plugging away. After I finish this piece.Do I measure across or down? What do I know..gauges.


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, thank for your encouragement about my moving. once i'm in there then i can take my time unpacking.


----------



## maryrose

citynenanyc said:


> Maryrose where are you moving to?


just moving 40 minutes from where i live now.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bits, just across... just measure an inch and count the sts in that inch...lay the measuring tape on the peice.. start the 0 at the end of a st.. NOT the row... and count how many within that first inch.. 0 to 1...

Just incase you didn't know how to check..

I don't think the rows matter..

Correct me if I am wrong, please someone...

Thanks


----------



## Bitsey

See, I have never knitted a gauge..I just buy the type of yarn my LYS says to buy to make a particular piece...So, I just learned something new. B


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, now explain why I have to knit 6 inches. Can't I just knit an inch and measure?


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, I have knitted an inch and a half in length. I measured across and I have 8 stitches in one inch using #1 needles. Now what do I do?


----------



## Barbara Ann

now rip it out. And wait for Sewbizgirl to post the pattern.

If you want to practice, cast on 60 stitches on one needle. Then distribute them evenly to three more needles. Making sure you do not twist the stitches, join in the round. Begin knitting from each needle, letting the inactive needles relax and drop. Practice, practice, it takes some getting used to, but it's really not hard. Youtube dpn's. You will get it!


----------



## knittingneedles

You can knit less than 6 inches.. but one inch wont allow you to really measure a flat piece of the work.. and you have to measure it as if it was ready to go...

I usually knit just enough to get it flat on the table.. but that's just me.. 

I have no patience to keep knitting something I know for sure I am going to rip out..


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all...hubby still moving boat and then our trailer. It's like playing checkers with boats and trailers. Isd winter here yet?
> 
> Sewbiz, how are you going to do with this Tropical storm coming. ? I hope you are not in a flood zone...be careful. Bitsey


Thanks. I personally think these things are over-hyped, but if the power goes out I have loads of knitting and my LOVELY old treadle sewing machine. I'll piece quilts in the peace and quiet. Our house is way up on top of a hill, no flooding... And we have a full underground basement. We survived Katrina, which was a cat 3 when it came through here. We have some food put by... and water. It will be okay. :mrgreen:

During Katrina I had a fool horse to keep calm. I had to bring her into the GARAGE during the hurricane, and she was not a horse who would tollerate being stalled. I had to feed her constantly to keep her mind preoccupied, lol. I was sure glad when I could let her out. She's long since gone, so at least I don't have that worry!


----------



## Bitsey

Yes, I went through that...horses and my neighbor even got me to breed mine. Many years later...horses gone. Horses are for the young and people that have loads of cash to take care of them...they are costly buggers. Boats and cats are less trouble. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Wow, you guys have been chatty... I have just read through 4 pages of amusing "Pre KAL Fretting". You guys are expert fretters.

Yes, Maryrose, there will be a pattern. I should be able to have it up pretty soon. Since you all are chomping at the bit (and some have already left the starting gate!) I will try and hurry up. You can start knitting over this long weekend and we'll just toss the official starting date of the 7th right on out the window!

Yay Bitsey, you got gauge! On your 1's...! I am rewriting the pattern for 64 sts, which will be a nice, tidy 12 sts per needle. For those with wider feet/ankles, you can use 68 sts and have 13 sts per needle. Don't forget to cast on over *two needles held together*, so your sock top is nice and stretchy and easy to get your foot into. Once you have cast on the sts over two needles, just slide one out.

You can start your cast on and ribbing now, if you want to. You can do a 1x1 rib (K1, p1 around), or a less tedious 2x2 rib (k2, p2 around). You could also work a 3x1 rib (k3, p1 around) if you wanted. You might experiment with those three ribbing options while you are swatching and see which one you best like the look of.

You can rib for an inch and then start stockinette st (all knitting, around), OR, if you would rather have an all ribbed leg to your sock, you can rib the entire length of the leg, all 6-7" of it (or however tall you want your socks to be.) If you are going for an all ribbed leg, do the 2x2, or the 3x1. That much 1x1 will make you nuts...

There you go! You have the first part of the pattern right there, and enough to carry you through to the heel flap. You can keep going until your leg is as long as you want it. 6" is good for me. That measurement is from the sock top to the anklebone, NOT the bottom of the foot.


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, you mentioned wider feet. What if you have narrow feet..I wear 8 1/2 AA. Does the 64 stitches work with that size foot? B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

*Marking your place*:When you have your sock on 4 needles you really do not need to place any markers. The break between the needles is the marker... Once you get past the leg, the four needles will hold your sock like this: Two needles hold the top half of the sock, and the other two needles hold the bottom half (the sole) of the sock.

Your "start of round" maker is the little tail end of yarn from your cast on. Every time you come back around to that tail of yarn, you know you have completed one round.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, you mentioned wider feet. What if you have narrow feet..I wear 8 1/2 AA. Does the 64 stitches work with that size foot? B


Bitsey, at 8 sts per inch, your 64 st sock will come out with a circumference of 8". If you laid it flat, it would be 4" across. Is that too wide for you? If it is, use a 60 st cast on and we will go back to the numbers in the original Sock Monkey Socks pattern (for you), which was for a 60 st sock. 60 sts at that gauge will make a sock with a 7.5" circumference.

Check some of the socks you have now that fit your feet well. Take into account if you want the socks to stretch to fit snugly, or be somewhat loose on your feet. (I like mine snug for wearing in shoes.)

And row gauge does not matter, as you suspected. We will be knitting to a desired length, not to a certain number of rows. We will be measuring the length and taking notes, so that our second sock will come out just the same.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, for the first pair that Nashua yarn is not real stretchy, so I will with the 64 sts. If I have a stretchier yarn maybe the 60. Frankly I am quessing. But charging right ahead. Now why do I want to cast on over 2 needles? That would make my sts. large.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Ok, for the first pair that Nashua yarn is not real stretchy, so I will with the 64 sts. If I have a stretchier yarn maybe the 60. Frankly I am quessing. But charging right ahead. Now why do I want to cast on over 2 needles? That would make my sts. large.


Yup, just the first round of sts. They will even out as you continue knitting, but that helps the cast on not be too tight. It's a drag when the top of a sock is too tight.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, so I cast on all 64 sts on two needles? then how do the other two play?


----------



## knittingneedles

Then you divide the sts evenly among all 4 needles.. then you start around and around and around.. right????


----------



## Barbara Ann

yay! I'm going to cast on my sock! (starting over with 64 stitches)

It's the heel that I fret about. I've yet to get one to look decent. To me they all look retarded.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, so the way I read this you cast on X number of stitches on two needles, withdraw one needle, add #3 needle and start casting on agin, withdraw then add #4 needles and cast on so you have 4 needles. Correct?


----------



## knittingneedles

NOPE... you hold two needles in one hand..one on top of the other going in the same direction...

Then you long tail cast on all 64 sts..

then you pull out one of the needles.. and move 16 sts onto that needle and then 16 sts on all the other needles until you have 4 needles with 16 sts on them.. and they kinda look like a box...when you look down upon them..

does that make any sense???


----------



## knittingneedles

http://www.stitchdiva.com/custom.aspx?id=104

YOu only have to watch about the first 3 minutes.. for DPNs...


----------



## Bitsey

I hate to tell you knitting but that tutorial looked like a jumbled mess. Showing a newbie how to do that...damn, where's that adult beverage! I mean really,I think I liked the video where the tacher kept the needles in a square, so you couyld see where you are going. I am amazed that she did not twist her needles. But I will give it a fair shake and watch again Chick! 

PS I could see one of my grandaughters walking away with her eyes glazed over...You know what you are doing so it made sense. Yikes scares the you know what out of me. B


----------



## knitgalore

So here I am. Sorry I am so late but had to babysit a church bake sale in our 95 degree temperature with 93% humidity. I think I may have sweated a few ounces off. I hope, I hope, I hope!!!! Sounds like we have our beginmning instructions. I am so ready. Remember this is not a race. We will all struggle along together. Luck to all.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> I hate to tell you knitting but that tutorial looked like a jumbled mess. Showing a newbie how to do that...damn, where's that adult beverage! I mean really,I think I liked the video where the tacher kept the needles in a square, so you couyld see where you are going. I am amazed that she did not twist her needles. But I will give it a fair shake and watch again Chick!
> 
> PS I could see one of my grandaughters walking away with her eyes glazed over...You know what you are doing so it made sense. Yikes scares the you know what out of me. B


Don't bother.. if it didn't work the first time.. forget it... i think that the needles always will fall all over the place. .that is what happened with me whenever I used dpns..

But, I am willing to try again...


----------



## Bitsey

Hey girl,,calm your jets..I am going to watch again...see you are more used to this...remember it scares me to pieces. I think I am doing well, I have knitted my first gauge, even though I have knitting for years I never did that, so tomorrow in the light of day, calmly I will wach again...with my needles and practice. Remember I am an old, old person..It is sometimes harder learning something new when you are ancient. Just kidding. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

never give up Bitsey. You can do this. Take your time, rip it out if you have to, start again, and again, and again, but don't give up. You will get it. Once it "clicks" you will be all set!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Okay I'm back... to see who's frustrated.



Bitsey said:


> Ok, so the way I read this you cast on X number of stitches on two needles, withdraw one needle, add #3 needle and start casting on agin, withdraw then add #4 needles and cast on so you have 4 needles. Correct?


Bitsey, this is right. You can do it this way. OR, if you can squeeze all your cast on sts onto just one or two needles, you can move the sts around as KnittingNeedles said, once you have them all cast on. But in the end you will need to have 12 sts on each of 4 needles.

You are right about the Stitch Diva's video being a mess. WHY is she casting on with those big fat telephone poles? For demo purposes, I suppose, but it did seem to get out of hand pretty quick. Just lay your four needles down in a square, and make sure all the "knots" are to the inside and not twisted.

Now we are going to number our 4 needles. The first needle you cast onto is #1, next is #2, next is #3 and the last needle that the working yarn is still connected to is #4.

Pick up needles 1 and 4 (the first and the last), keeping that box shape you had when they were laid out on the table. Keep watching that you don't twist the sts. Hold the tips of those two needles close to each other with your thumb and index finger of your left hand, and pick up the 5th (working) needle with your right hand. Let needles 2 and 3 just hang there, waiting their turn. (*Always make sure the sts are pushed towards the center of the unused needles so they don't fall off the ends.*) Now knit the first st of needle 1 with *BOTH* the working yarn and the tail end from the cast on. Then drop the cast on tail and knit the second st and all the rest with only the working yarn. Remember to start your ribbing pattern, whichever one you chose.

When you get all of the sts on needle 1 worked, then you have an empty needle in your hand, which becomes the new working needle. Turn your "square" toward the right, and hold only needle 2 with your left hand. Let needle 1 just hang now, but I hope you remembered to push it's sts to the center before you let go! Use the working needle to work across all sts on needle 2, keeping in your rib pattern. _Tug the tension on the very first st on each needle a little tighter, so you don't have "ladders" (stretched out sts) form between the needles._

Continue on to work sts of needle 3, and then needle 4. One round completed!!

*NOW*, as you start your second round, remember that the very first st has two strands (because you knit it with the working yarn AND the tail end, remember?) and do not knit those two strands seperately and create an extra stitch. Knit them together as one. After that first st all your sts will be single stranded. Did you remember to tug tight on that first st, to avoid ladders between the needles?

Keep going! The more rounds you build on the needles, the more the thing holds together and looses it's "wobbliness". It becomes more cohesive and much easier to manage.

Keep an eye on your gauge. Keep it consistant. And lose your 'death grip' on those dpns! They aren't going anywhere.

Good start! As you rib round and round, be deciding if you want to quit the ribbing after an inch, or continue ribbing all the way down the leg.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: YAY! Proud of you all!

For those who aren't starting the KAL yet, just come back here and read these posts when you get ready to start.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, I will be back in the am and re-read everything and watch all the videos again. all be myself. Actually child coming in the am...Monday afternoon...when I am alone, but I will keep watching and re-reading. It will sink in. Of course then I go for my "lessons" on the 7th. Don't worry I will keep the two separate..Remember I did have 4 children and I never lost a single one. Bitsey.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, I just want to find that person that said, oh boy when you are retired you have so much time to do all of these things....where is that time. Lately it seems as if everytime I say ok, now tomorrow I don't have to do anything, so I am going to knit or sew and what happens...6 things pop up and the next thing I know it's bedtime. When I worked I always had the weekends to do what I wanted...Lordy, is it winter yet? Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you sewbiz and knitting and Barb, please don't lose your patience with me, I am coming around I am just slow and grouchy. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

I totally apologize for the stitch diva tutorial..

I found a much much better one!!!!

and she is one of my favorites actually...

Stacy from verypink...






The only thing is she is using just 4 needles not 5.. but she says it's the same...


----------



## knittingneedles

the above is for the cuff






the above is for the heel flap






the above is for turning the heel






the above is for Gusset






the above is toe shaping






the above is for the kitchner stitch and grafting the toe...

I know that sewbiz wants to show us a different type of heel..but these tutorial from VeryPink is very straight forward and easier to follow...

again, sorry for the big mess... before...


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, you guys, I just peeked in. Ok, I am going to save all of this...what did this take a week to do? You are working to hard. Relax....I will look tomorrow and learn. And I appreciate this very much. Thank you all. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

PS Next year I will learn how to do links. Gosh, this KP is like going to school!


----------



## Bitsey

All right girls I just put all of this on favorites on my computer so I can look at in my leisure. Going to say goodnite...almost 10 PM going to sit and watch the tube for an hour then off to bed. Tomorrow my good friends. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

PS Don't do anythinng wicked.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> PS Next year I will learn how to do links. Gosh, this KP is like going to school!


In a good way, I hope! :-D


----------



## knitgalore

The joining doesn't seem tight enough. Should I frog and try again or will it tighten up.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, am i knitting a crew length or ankle length?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> The joining doesn't seem tight enough. Should I frog and try again or will it tighten up.


Just keep going and be sure you tug the tension for the first st of every needle. It will get better. If that joining spot still looks loose when you are done, you can thread the tail end onto a darning needle and do a little repair there, reinforcing it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, am i knitting a crew length or ankle length?


Whatever you choose...


----------



## maryrose

okay sewbiz.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I'm turning in now... will check in the morning to see if any more questions arose. Goodnight little sock knitters!


----------



## maryrose

goodnite sewbiz.


----------



## knittingneedles

Ok now that everyone on the east coast is out for the count..

I can tell you what I have been doing..

SO I CO 64 sts.. and I divided them among the 4 needles.. then I started kniting k2,p2 and I got so confused cause I was trying to make sure it all was straight.. so I messed up the sts.. and they are so small I can barely see them.. Ouch my eyes.. my eyes... lol.. so I frogged it..

GOing to try again.. now.. will let you know my progress.. 

I know you don't like k1,p1, but I think it might be easier for a beginning.... what do you think???


----------



## knittingneedles

Ok, so here are my first two rows... I feel like I am knitting with toothpicks... and I think I am going to poke my eye out at some point... lol...

It looks so small, are you sure it's gonna fit my leg? 

Will post pix as I progress.. Had enough for one night.. tomorrow is another day!!!!

Good night anyone who is still up.. and 

Good Morning anyone who reads this in the AM before I am up... 

Going to knit something for adults now!!! lol....


----------



## trasara

Wow , You guys have been busy you sock is looking good knitting.
I will need to catch up with you all now, Sewbiz the pattern that I have just made said to cast on with one needle a size larger is this the same effect as using the double needle or is the double needle better?
Hope you all have fun with your socks.


----------



## knittingneedles

Trasara you know you are going to have to wait an entire day to get the answer from Sewbizgirl... She is out for the count till tomorrow...

Are you going to use Sewbiz's pattern or your own?

I think the rest of us are using hers.. She will be rewriting it for us..

I don't know if you had the time to read all the posts she wrote that explain how to start... 

Good luck with it.. and we will be back tomorrow.. Or your evening...

Have a great day!!!


----------



## trasara

Hi knitting, I am going to use the same pattern as all of you, the one I did last time is almost the same but I want to learn sewbiz's heel and toe finishing.
At the moment I am madly knitting this for my god daughters birthday next week.
http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring07/PATTmonica.html


----------



## knittingneedles

That;s adorable.. 

Looks like you know what you are doing.. not like the rest of us!!!!! Or maybe, I should speak for myself... 

Looks like you know what you are doing... unlike me!!!! lol....


----------



## trasara

My theory is one instruction or stitch at a time is isn't as intimidating then. If I look at the whole pattern it is just jibberish.


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, your sock looks great so far. i just cast on 64 sts.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Ok now that everyone on the east coast is out for the count..
> 
> I can tell you what I have been doing..
> 
> SO I CO 64 sts.. and I divided them among the 4 needles.. then I started kniting k2,p2 and I got so confused cause I was trying to make sure it all was straight.. so I messed up the sts.. and they are so small I can barely see them.. Ouch my eyes.. my eyes... lol.. so I frogged it..
> 
> GOing to try again.. now.. will let you know my progress..
> 
> I know you don't like k1,p1, but I think it might be easier for a beginning.... what do you think???


Good morning! I'm sorry I had to check out so early last night... I spent three hours at the gym yesterday and was so beat I started falling asleep in my chair at _quarter to nine!_ Usually I'm a night owl...

Knitting, I don't dislike 1x1 (k1, p1) ribbing, it's just a little slower and more tedious for some people. If you are a thrower, that's a lot of moving the yarn forward and backward. For us continental knitter, it's a breeze. I'm doing 11" of it for the bottom of a sweater for myself right now, as well as an entire scarf for the troops in 1x1 rib. It's your choice what ribbing you want for the top of your socks.

I don't understand how you messed up the first try... You do have to count until you have enough knitting that you can see your knits and purls, then you just follow what you see. Your sock looks good. If you have 64 st at 8 per inch, it will be an 8" circumference. Of course, ribbing contracts, so it will appear smaller. In a couple of inches you can gently try the sock on your foot!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Wow , You guys have been busy you sock is looking good knitting.
> I will need to catch up with you all now, Sewbiz the pattern that I have just made said to cast on with one needle a size larger is this the same effect as using the double needle or is the double needle better?
> Hope you all have fun with your socks.


The one size larger should be fine too... Just anything to keep your cast on sts from getting too tight. That's a cute sweater you are knitting for your god daughter. She will feel very special!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Well Tropical Storm Lee is about to come on land down in LA. It's such a huge system that it's already all dark and creepy outside up here, and was since yesterday. It looks like the rain is about to start. This thing is moving so slowly, it will be over our area for days.

Then there's Hurricane Katia... right now it's pointing towards NC, but who knows where it will end up. I hope we get some cooler weather out of this. We are still having temps up around 100.

I'll check in and out today... we will probably go out and buy some supplies. Later, Chicks with Sticks.


----------



## Bitsey

Chicks with Sticks...I like that. Well, with children and grandchildren arriving today, I am not even going to attempt trying to knit socks. I will wait until they leave. And of course I see another storm on the horizon..Katia. Don't you just love it. 

Knitting your sock looks wonderful. Put your specs on and keep knitting away. Of course I signed up for that class on Wednesday, I will go pay my fees and see what happens, but I will also continue with this. Look at like this I am expanding my mind..I think. Will try to check in later. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

Wow! Knitting you are doing great!

Sewbizgirl, stay safe during this storm heading your way.

Bitsey, how are you doing?

maryrose, have you started?

tasara are you going to cast on those socks soon? I hope you finish your sweater on time 

I'm moving along with my sock. I'm about 4 inches in to the leg. I have to get hubby to show me how to post pictures. So far, so good. It's the heel that makes my nerves twitch!


----------



## knitgalore

Well sewbiz, when I got to the beginning I noticed the dreaded twisted stitches. That is why I wrote about the long beginning. Frogged it and watched the video again and found that I had started out wrong. I had knit the first stitch INTO the stitch with the tail. So will try again. and again. and again!!! Not much going on today except cleaning up after canning and baking yesterday. Too tired to do it last night. Not much better today, so will take knit breaks, like some people take rest periods. Will be plugging along. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## trasara

Ok I am caught up. I have done about 1/2 an inch of 2x2 rib, But as it is 12.30am I had better go to bed tomorrow is Fathers day here and I have to get a pavlova made first thing in the morning so"chicks with sticks" goodnight.
ps sewbiz I think you have just given us our knitting club a name haha :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm glad to see everyone is moving along! I'm cleaning and doing laundry today :-( But I will get a bit of knitting in too. I also need to go to the LYS and the grocery store. YiYi Yi!

Will be in and out! Keep with those socks!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i cast on 64 sts. as sewbiz said. today i will do more.


----------



## knittingneedles

Well good morning to all my chicks with sticks.. (isn't that just a perfect name for us?)

Most of you will already be gone for the day.. but..

Sewbiz.. I hope you are able to get supplies, that hopefully you won't need...

Hurricane season is upon us... and you guys must take cover over there.. and brush up on your swimming.. (God Forbid)...

Mary Rose, it really is easy to post pix. just need to have them (DH or Son) show you once...so corner them and make them show you... So that we can all see your sock and everything else you are doing!!!

I would like to see everyones progress as we move along so that I can see what I am doing wrong and visually correct it...

Have a good dry safe day everyone!!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, i'm gonna ask one of them to show me how to display my stuff. and, saying "chicks & sticks", i'm certainly no stick. (ha, ha)


----------



## knittingneedles

true, but you use sticks all the time!!!!


----------



## maryrose

oh, sorry, i thought she was talking about our weight. sorry. i feel stupid right now. i get it.


----------



## knittingneedles

LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!

Don't I WISH!!!!!!!!!! 

I haven't been a stick in 7 years and counting!!!! lol


----------



## Bitsey

Who's a stick? No friend of mine anyway. Ok watched video until I am blue in the face (kids at Pool). I canot seem to get the hang of 4 needles and knitting with the fifth. So I am going to use three needles and knit with the fourth. I will keep you posted. If you hear a primal scream..you know where it came from. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> oh, sorry, i thought she was talking about our weight. sorry. i feel stupid right now. i get it.


Chicks WITH sticks... (in their hands). I would never make comments about anyone's weight! :shock:

Maryrose you have the advantage of having done this before... and just look at Barb, already nearing the heel!

I'll post progress photos of my sock as I go along and encourage others to do the same. It will be fun that way.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Who's a stick? No friend of mine anyway. Ok watched video until I am blue in the face (kids at Pool). I canot seem to get the hang of 4 needles and knitting with the fifth. So I am going to use three needles and knit with the fourth. I will keep you posted. If you hear a primal scream..you know where it came from. B


Bitsey, it won't hurt anything for you to start out that way, but soon you will need to move your sts onto 4 needles. I'll be referring to the needles by number, as I gave you in the cast on instructions, so you will need to have 4! 4 needles are much easier to work with than 3. You have a gentle square, rather than a tight-cornered triangle. But for the moment, carry on!

It's rainy and gusty outside, so if you hear NOTHING from me, just realize I lost power... Hopefully not, but you never know. Out here in the country trees blow over if you just look at them wrong. The real strong winds won't start until tomorrow and Monday, tho.

BARB-- you are so far ahead of everyone else. Are you working with two 50g balls of yarn, or one big 100g? If you get you sock leg done, and you have two balls of yarn, you could put the first sock on some stitch holders or a piece of waste yarn (better) and go ahead and start sock #2 with your second ball. That will give others time to catch up before we have to start talking heel flaps. And you will have a jump on making your second sock!

Well, now it's POURING!! I'm going to resist the urge to take a big nap and instead work on the sock pattern and get it ready to post. The sacrifices I make for you Chicks with Sticks... :-D 
Will try to have the pattern ready by this evening. :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles

WHoo Hoo,, can't wait for the pattern.. Just think, we are so special that Sewbizgirl has redone her pattern just for us!!! 
As they say on SNL... Isn't that special????

Just kidding.. I never worked a Kal (by the way, that's my DH's name) with friends either online or off line.. so this is truly a learning and fun project for me.. Most things I have had to do on my own.. so much better with friends!!!!


----------



## dissi

im confused by all this sock talk....am fighting with riboon yarn, my jumper from hell(havent touched it for two weeks) and numerous other baby projects...be goos and dont stress, remember this is a hobby lol.....however i broke the rules on saturday and spent £60 in the lys....but besf bf in the world says it doesnt matter (wow) cos he knows im using it


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> im confused by all this sock talk....am fighting with riboon yarn, my jumper from hell(havent touched it for two weeks) and numerous other baby projects...be goos and dont stress, remember this is a hobby lol.....however i broke the rules on saturday and spent £60 in the lys....but besf bf in the world says it doesnt matter (wow) cos he knows im using it


Yes, he sounds like a keeper!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Okay, here is the pattern. I'm not making it a pdf. yet, because I may want to change some things as we go along... You can copy and print it just as it is, tho. 

I will tell you the special heel treatment got hairy. There was no way to give you stitch by stitch instructions on continuing the heel stitch around the whole heel (with 3 different sizes in this pattern) but I did tell you HOW to do it. If it's too much for you, you can stop the heel st after the heel flap and just knit plain from there. Or, if you want to have awesome comfy strong heels, we can just discuss it more when you get there, so you can do it successfully! It's not nearly as hard to knit as it was to explain in writing, lol!

It also says to do a 2x2 ribbing but you already know you have other options... :-D 

Now I'm going outside to the porch to cast on my sock! The weather is really spooky and I want to get out in it...
Later, Chicks...


----------



## knittingneedles

Thank you teach!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i'm copying your pattern, you did a good job explaining it very simply. i hope you'll be okay down there with that hurricane.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl, I am using two balls of sock yarn. So when I get to the heel, before I go further, I will cast on for my second sock. I have plenty of dpn's and plenty of stitch holders. 

Please, please keep safe!


----------



## Barbara Ann

tonights dinner is Shepards pie and ceaser (sp) salad. 
Shepards Pie is my father-in-laws favorite, so i like to make it for him once in a while. It's been to hot all summer, but now the weather is getting cooler, I can make it again. He comes for dinner every night. He lives just down and around the corner.


----------



## knitgalore

Here's my work in progress. Nearly ready to start stockinette. A couple more rows I think. It gets easier as I go along, but at first I thought I was wrestling with an octopus. After a bit I won.


----------



## knittingneedles

Knitgalore, it looks perfect...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Here's my work in progress. Nearly ready to start stockinette. A couple more rows I think. It gets easier as I go along, but at first I thought I was wrestling with an octopus. After a bit I won.


Knitgalore, it's looking good! It becomes much more stable as the knitting grows. Just the first couple of rounds are a bit nerve-wracking.

Barb, you are so sweet to feed your FIL every night! What a great DIL you are. The Shepherd's Pie sounds good for our stormy night. Can you post the recipe?

Nothing seems dangerous here yet. Just constant rain and gusts. I think it's going to be like this for about two more days at least, with the winds increasing later. They predict 60mph winds, with higher gusts... and a cat 1 hurricane is 74mph wind. So just below a hurricane. It's so weird how this one formed out over the Gulf.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

My sock progress, so far. I did 2x2 rib. Haven't decided if I will continue that all the way down, or switch to SS. SS is definitely much faster.

I used 64 sts and you can see the ribbing will fit around my leg okay. Don't try that at home... I dropped two sts taking the thing back off my foot. Wait til you get your heel made and then you can try them on. It's so much fun to try out a new heel. They hug your foot like a dream and feel like a foot massage. No lie...

Oh, and a word about "stiff sock yarn". It softens up when washed! Alot! It's called "blooming". Wool sock yarn blooms when washed. Cotton...not so much. :-D


----------



## knittingneedles

Funny seeing your sock on the needles.. it looks so small just like mine.. but once it is on your leg.. you can see how it hugs your leg.. i think next round i am switching to stockinette just for a change and to see how it work out...

NO offense.. but that fact that it is storming in your neck of the woods.. means you stay home and knit with us!!! 

Hopefully you wont lose power or less we will be lost without you!!!


----------



## knitgalore

Sewbiz.. The weather looks grim for your area. Stay safe. You and your family will be in my prayers. About our socks I am having a ball. I did go to SS for speed. As a newbie I am already slow, but gaining on it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Funny seeing your sock on the needles.. it looks so small just like mine..


"Despise not the day of small beginnings...":-D

Alberta, thanks for your prayers! Back to my movie and sock now! This is definitely stay home weather.


----------



## trasara

Here is my sock so far.
Thanks for the info sewbiz about the sock yarn softening up I nearly tossed the yarn as it was a bit stiff.


----------



## maryrose

looks nice knitgalore.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i know i keep saying it, but i'll show mine soon. i'm only on the cast on right now. i had to grocery shopping with my sister-in-law.


----------



## maryrose

hi, all of your socks look nice. you all picked nice colors too.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey must be out with family.. i hope she will catch up to us.. since we seem to be spending the whole day knitting ....

I too started stockinette.. while I watch Doc Martin online... such a nice little show... love English TV...

What's the movie???


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, i make sheperd's pie once in awhile. my son loves it. my brother down florida loves it too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Here is my sock so far.
> Thanks for the info sewbiz about the sock yarn softening up I nearly tossed the yarn as it was a bit stiff.


That looks pretty, Trasara. Yes, it will soften. The Araucania I am using is kind of stiff too, but I know it will change when washed. It's always such a nice surprise when the socks bloom.

Knitting, I was watching a Netflix movie called "Made in Dagenham". Not what I thought it was going to be, but it was interesting. It took place in the late 60's and they did the time period really well.

Maryrose, we will wait to see your sock, don't worry about it. This time get your son to show you how, so you can do it yourself next time. You will probably have more knitting on it once you get the photo taken.

Mine has grown to about 2" and I think I will go ahead and rib the whole leg. Yeah, Miss Bitsey is going to have some serious catching up to do. Wonder what she will have to say about that... :XD:

The storm is still so far away from us, still hasn't come on land yet, but we have had this rain and wind like a light hurricane for the whole day. We are under flood watch in our county. I'm sure tomorrow is going to be worse, so we may not go to church. Our church is 40 minutes away. We are up on a hill but if it floods we could run into high water trying to leave our area. It may not ever get that bad... Monday is supposed to be the worst day-- our Labor Day gift!

So if you don't hear from me every so often, it's because I'm without electricity.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, just checking in, ready to hit the hay. Tired, haven't knitted a thing, except for this am. Maybe tomorrow. Goodnite dear friends. I have missed you greatly. Sewbiz I truly hope you fair well. Bitsey


----------



## knitgalore

sewbiz, My sock is looking mighty big. Is there some measurement I could use to know I am on the right track? I am knitting tight as I heard it should be a tighter weave. I would be sad to think it wouldn't fit!! Is it just stretched on the 4 needles? So I will keep watching the weather and you stay dry and safe. We will be here.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> sewbiz, My sock is looking mighty big. Is there some measurement I could use to know I am on the right track? I am knitting tight as I heard it should be a tighter weave. I would be sad to think it wouldn't fit!! Is it just stretched on the 4 needles? So I will keep watching the weather and you stay dry and safe. We will be here.


The only measurement is your gauge. Take a tape measure and measure your sts... are you getting 8 stitches per inch? That is the gauge you need. It could be that in trying to learn the dpns you knitted more loosely? If you are not too far along you can try knitting a little more tightly. Try and keep your gauge at 8 sts per inch.

I'm off to bed. Goodnight all...


----------



## knitgalore

Thanks sweetie. Gonna quit for tonight. Take care


----------



## maryrose

hi, i told my son to teach me how to display my knitting. i finally got past getting used to the 4 needles and the 5th one knitting. (i'm used to the 4 needles)but, i'm on the 4th rnd. now. it's getting easier. i'll show this tomorrow. wow! sewbiz, the way you wrote that pattern is amazing. you did a great job writing it in a way we can understand it. i have ann budd's book and even she's hard to understand. by the way, what does SS mean?


----------



## knittingneedles

Is anyone else having problems with the last 2 sts on each needle.. they are so hard to do.. and sometimes I drop them and it's a pain to pick them up..


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, no, i don't have any trouble with the last 2 sts.


----------



## knittingneedles

maybe I am knitting them too tight..whatever.. onward and upward...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi, i told my son to teach me how to display my knitting. i finally got past getting used to the 4 needles and the 5th one knitting. (i'm used to the 4 needles)but, i'm on the 4th rnd. now. it's getting easier. i'll show this tomorrow. wow! sewbiz, the way you wrote that pattern is amazing. you did a great job writing it in a way we can understand it. i have ann budd's book and even she's hard to understand. by the way, what does SS mean?


Well thank you, Maryrose! It's good to know you find the pattern easy to understand. That's how I spend the majority of the time that I write patterns-- searching for the best way to say things so that it will be clear to the reader and not confusing. I'm happy to know it's working...

SS is for Stockinette Stitch...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the last 2 sts on each needle.. they are so hard to do.. and sometimes I drop them and it's a pain to pick them up..


Keep your left index fingertip on those to keep them under control. Or, if you are holding yarn with that finger, use the middle fingertip... Once you knit the last one, you can just withdraw the left needle out of it.

These tiny, tight sts are a pain to pick back up... Not fun to drop.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Everyone! Glad to see you are all making progress with your socks. I have put my first sock on holders for now. I'm going to cast on my second one today. In between I'm working on my baby cocoon and military hats. I love knitting!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

knitgalore said:


> sewbiz, My sock is looking mighty big. Is there some measurement I could use to know I am on the right track? I am knitting tight as I heard it should be a tighter weave. I would be sad to think it wouldn't fit!! Is it just stretched on the 4 needles? So I will keep watching the weather and you stay dry and safe. We will be here.


How many stitches did you cast on in total?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Good Morning Everyone! Glad to see you are all making progress with your socks. I have put my first sock on holders for now. I'm going to cast on my second one today. In between I'm working on my baby cocoon and military hats. I love knitting!!!!


Barb, now that others are catching up to you and the full pattern is posted, you can either start your second sock or just carry on with the first. If your leg is done, you can start the heel flap, as per the pattern... let me know if anything isn't clear.

I love knitting too! I have too many things started...


----------



## Barbara Ann

how do i post a picture?


----------



## Barbara Ann

I hope this works! My first sock to the end of the leg. Waiting to start the heel.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I CAN'T FIGURE THIS OUT!


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, just got the hobby and children off to church. Yes I am a heathen and they are Catholic. So mom has 1 1/2 hours to herself. Took the yarn off three needles and re cast on going to try for four. But that may have to wait for quiet. Bitsey.

Sewbiz - great you still have current. Keep the faith and maybe it will hang around. Now we are watching KATIA roaming around in the Atlantic. Hope she stays far away. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

i gave up on the pictures. Pissed me off.

So, I went upstairs and cleaned the bathroom. Then I picked up my dpn's and casted on my second sock. I'm finished the ribbing and beginning on the ss for the leg. 

If anyone can explain in child like english to me how to post a picture, I'd post it.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i have to have either my son or husband to teach me about displaying pictures on this forum. my son even copys & pastes my swap form to tracy's PM.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all Susie my youngest said that she would teach me today how to post a picture. I will let you know how it works. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Just checking back in..looks like barb may cleaning the 2nd bathroom. Knitting is probably just waking up. B


----------



## knitgalore

A lot depends on your camera software. I use a photo program called Picassa. You answer a post and below it says Browse. Locate the photo you want on your computer and click Open. You won't see all the location info, type in a description. Below the box I think it will say Send. Does that sound doable ? Try it. PS I put my pictures on my desktop so I can find them. There is a file called My Pictures but I find them easier on desktop. Hope this is a bit helpful.



Barbara Ann said:


> i gave up on the pictures. Pissed me off.
> 
> So, I went upstairs and cleaned the bathroom. Then I picked up my dpn's and casted on my second sock. I'm finished the ribbing and beginning on the ss for the leg.
> 
> If anyone can explain in child like english to me how to post a picture, I'd post it.


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann. depends on what part you don't know how to post...

First question.. do you know how to attach something to an email???

Second question: Is the pix you want to post on your computer already???


----------



## Barbara Ann

/Users/babs0101/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2011/09/04/20110904-084021/DSCN0153.JPG
/Users/babs0101/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2011/09/04/20110904-084021/DSCN0154.


that didn't work!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

let's try again.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Yay!!!!! I DID IT! I DID IT!!


----------



## knitgalore

Did you tell it to upload? May be too many of us trying to help you. I see it did work. Yay



Barbara Ann said:


> /Users/babs0101/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2011/09/04/20110904-084021/DSCN0153.JPG
> /Users/babs0101/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2011/09/04/20110904-084021/DSCN0154.
> 
> that didn't work!!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, very nice work on your sock.


----------



## knitgalore

You did it!!!!!



Barbara Ann said:


> Yay!!!!! I DID IT! I DID IT!!


----------



## knittingneedles

whoo hoo.. what a sexy leg you have there.....


----------



## Barbara Ann

knittingneedles said:


> whoo hoo.. what a sexy leg you have there.....


LMAO!


----------



## knittingneedles

SO what's everyone doing for Labor Day???


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, now the weather channel is predicting that rain from hurricane lee will up here in the NE PA and up to maine again. i hope they are wrong. i live practically next to a creek and that was very high with irene. good thing i'm moving this coming weekend. plus i will be out of the flood zone with the susquehanna river. i've never seen weather disasters coming one after another before, yes, all spread out by yrs., such as rain from hurr. agnes in 1972 before the dikes ere built. (i was 9 yrs. old living out of the flood zone back then)i hope sewbiz is okay.


----------



## knittingneedles

She was on earlier.. I am sure she is fine..

They say.. as long as you live at least a mile from the Mississippi Coast your are OK.. but you never know...

IF things are really good in her area, she said she was going to Church.. so maybe that's where she is...


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, just got back from a boat ride with the kids...Hot as hades out there. Glad to be indoors and going to sit ans cool off for a while. Absolutely cannot pick up yarn and knit until I cool off. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

knittingneedles said:


> SO what's everyone doing for Labor Day???


KNITTING!!

I'm thinking about frogging my first sock. The second one is coming out a bit tighter. I like it.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, it's very muggy up here. there's cool air flowing with the muggy air, i call this "cool mugginess" weather front. i will be knitting my sock later. i will get my son to display what i got done so far later.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> i gave up on the pictures. Pissed me off.
> 
> So, I went upstairs and cleaned the bathroom. Then I picked up my dpn's and casted on my second sock. I'm finished the ribbing and beginning on the ss for the leg.
> 
> If anyone can explain in child like english to me how to post a picture, I'd post it.


Okay... I'm still here, still have electricity. All's well.

Barb, for ease of uploading, move the pictures you want to upload onto your desktop. Then hit "reply" under your post (or under any post, really...) and the box will open where you can type your post. Whatever you type will appear above the photos, but you don't have to type anything in there. You will see three skinny boxes under the big box, that say "File/picture attachments". Click on "Browse" by the first box, and then at the top where it says "Look In", click on desktop. Then all the stuff on your desktop will pop open. Find the picture file you want to upload, and DOUBLE click on it. It's number will jump into the small box to the left of the browse button. The longer box is for you to type in a title or caption, if you want one. Or leave it blank. (You can edit the title later.)

Okay, now that picture is ready to upload. Where most people blow it is they then hit "preview" to see what it's going to look like, but "preview" will strip off the attachment. So DONT preview once you have your photo loaded. Just hit "SEND", once, and wait. The work bar at the bottom of the screen should say something like "uploading"... sometimes you have to wait a few minutes. Just wait, and when it's done uploading it will pop open in the thread.

Give it a try. Get your photos on your desktop first.

SORRY... my computer didn't show me the last two whole pages of discussion until I posted this. I see Barb already conquered photo uploading. :mrgreen: That sock is looking great, Barb!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> They say.. as long as you live at least a mile from the Mississippi Coast your are OK.. but you never know...


Huh? How does that work? You guys are funny... Look guys... THIS is the storm:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at3.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents
We live southeast of the center of MS. The storm will not be passing through our area until tomorrow. All this mess we have had since Friday has been because the storm is so large. But the worst (the center) will be moving through by tomorrow afternoon. It's a long, 3-4 day storm, moving very slowly. Once it passes, we will likely have a few more days of rain from the back end of it. FLOOD CITY.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Maryrose and Bitsey, I'm afraid Katia is likely to swing your way. While you are at NOAA (my link, above) check out the projections for Katia.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hey, what do you all think of gift registries? I did go to church today and found out there was a churchwide baby shower for one of the young mamas-to-be. They said she was registered at blah-blah, and also blah-blah-blah... I hate registries. What, am I a robot that just goes and pays for what she already picked out, dutifully wraps it up and delivers it to the shower, so she can open it and look surprised? And those thank you cards... talk about awkward. How do you thank someone for a registry gift? "Thank you so much for following directions on what to buy." ??? To me a registry is like saying "I don't trust you to give me a gift I would like." I'm really old-fashioned this way.

I would like to knit or maybe sew a quilt for the new whippersnapper... Maybe I'll go see what she picked out to help me decide what to MAKE INSTEAD. Bwahhh,haaa,haaaaaa....


----------



## knittingneedles

When a friend of ours was looking to buy a home for a tenant who was moving to Miss.. he was told.. as long as the house is a mile from the beach you should be ok..

So they brought a house for this tenant exactly a mile away.. then Katrina hit. and the houses were in the line of fire up to the beginning of their block and their house was spared.. I think that it's BS and that they were just lucky... 
but they swear it's because they were that mile away...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> When a friend of ours was looking to buy a home for a tenant who was moving to Miss.. he was told.. as long as the house is a mile from the beach you should be ok..
> 
> So they brought a house for this tenant exactly a mile away.. then Katrina hit. and the houses were in the line of fire up to the beginning of their block and their house was spared.. I think that it's BS and that they were just lucky...
> but they swear it's because they were that mile away...


Yeah they sure were lucky. Lots of stuff miles and miles further inland was demolished. The wind was incredible, but the buildings all along the coast were wiped out to sea by the storm surges. Some 30 feet above sea level! You never know how far those will reach. My dad owned a condo in an 8 story building down in Gulfport, and after Katrina there was nothing left of it but a couple of the concrete pilings from the parking garage under it.

There's no 1 mile rule... sounds like something a shady realtor will tell you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

It's quiet in here... All heads must be down, knitting their socks.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey everyone, children went to pool, but I think I will wait till tomorrow afternoon before attempting the 4 needle sock. I just cannot concentrate and have patience long enough before the little people come back from the pool, then it is dinner time. Tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Sewbiz, yeah I have been checking on Katia. November ius the end of hurricane season. Isn't that great!!??


----------



## knitgalore

Hey sew, maybe one of those beautiful bags you make for a diaper bag. I can't imagine what we ever did before registries. We did okay I tell you.
:wink:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Hey sew, maybe one of those beautiful bags you make for a diaper bag. I can't imagine what we ever did before registries. We did okay I tell you.
> :wink:


Thanks, I couldn't find her registries online so I still don't even know if it's a boy or a girl. It will be a winter baby, so perfect for knitting a sweater set...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey Sewbiz, yeah I have been checking on Katia. November ius the end of hurricane season. Isn't that great!!??


It's going to be a long two months, looks like...

Hey Bits, if you can knit on 3 dpn you can certainly knit on 4. You know, you didn't have to frog (rip out) the whole thing. All you needed to do was move the sts onto 4 needles.

If you cast on again, try the 60 st size, for your narrow feet. You can start it on 3 needles if that is easier for you (20 st per needle) and then after a few rounds move the sts onto 4 needles (15 st per needle). Same thing...


----------



## maryrose

i believe the "knitting resort" has the most pages. where are all the other ladies?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> i believe the "knitting resort" has the most pages. where are all the other ladies?


That's because we are so chatty... exactly why we got banished here from the Swap thread. Ha, ha... No one can tell us to shut up over here.      (That's me sticking my tongue out 5 times!)


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> i believe the "knitting resort" has the most pages. where are all the other ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we are so chatty... exactly why we got banished here from the Swap thread. Ha, ha... No one can tell us to shut up over here.      (That's me sticking my tongue out 5 times!)
Click to expand...

Me too! :twisted:    :twisted:


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl, so glad you are ok. Was thinking about you most of the day and saying prayers for you.

As for this registry bullshit, I have NEVER bought anything from a registry. And I probably would never buy a baby gift unless it was something my sisters and I were pitching in for because it's a large item. I always knit or crochet something either way. It would just be in addition to the purchase if it were for someone in my family.


----------



## dissi

Im here, just been without the computer for a week.....i managed to find some sock needles and sock wool...not just need to be brave enough to start em...no rush....7 other things to finish before then x


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl, so glad you are ok. Was thinking about you most of the day and saying prayers for you.
> 
> As for this registry bullshit, I have NEVER bought anything from a registry. And I probably would never buy a baby gift unless it was something my sisters and I were pitching in for because it's a large item. I always knit or crochet something either way. It would just be in addition to the purchase if it were for someone in my family.


Hey Barb, glad to know someone else who feels strongly about registries. I suppose there are some people who don't want to think about what to buy and like the registry idea... but not me. I can't win when there's a shower for someone who is registered all over the place. I either ignore the registry and bring my own gift and feel like maybe there's an attitude because I didn't get them what they want... OR, I can buy from the registry and then I will be the one with the attitude, because I was robbed of my creativity and freedom to select my own gift. Lose-Lose. I really have only bought from a registry maybe twice, both times because I didn't know the recipient at all (or care all that much-- "duty" gifts...) Can I admit that? So, if I love you I will make something special for you.

This baby shower is for a third baby, and I made handmade gifts for the first two. So I'm sure the mom is expecting me to make a gift. Just venting about the whole concept of registries.

Dissi, good to see you back. I have a bunch of projects in progress, too, but still cast on the sock. I am trying to get a few blocks made for the Swappers Blanket too. We can do those up until November, she said. Take your time starting your socks. Did you find where you can upload the pattern? (A few pages back...)


----------



## Bitsey

I'm testing out attaching pictures, here's my first try . . .


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I'm testing out attaching pictures, here's my first try . . .


Oh how cute! Just look at your little person! What fun... :-D


----------



## thatharrisgirl

knittingneedles said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I might start my socks today as I am fed up with changing colours from black to white on the piano scarf, I have dicovered I hate lots of rejoining yarn....
> 
> 
> 
> Just the thought of FairIsle scares me to death!!!
Click to expand...

have you watched the Elizabeth Zimmermann DVD on colorwork? It is very enlightening!


----------



## Bitsey

That little person is Micheaux..my youngest grandaughter. I like the upside down menu. B


----------



## trasara

Thanks thatharrisgirl, I put it down and haven't looked at the scarf again, as it will soon be our summer I have decided to leave it for next winter....( I know it will probably get lost for years hahaha) Thanks for the tip.


----------



## trasara

Bitsey your little one is jus adorable,
When I started trying to add photos the biggest trick was to be patient as it takes a while for the photo to upload and I would click on something and lose the whole post.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> That little person is Micheaux..my youngest grandaughter. I like the upside down menu. B


And the big Bugeyed sunglasses... so precious.


----------



## Barbara Ann

ADORABLE Bitsey! She's just adorable.


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you, Of course she is only my grandaughter, but she is so tiny. She is just going to be alittle person.

Ok, back to serious stuff. Tomorrow after everyone has gone home I will start concentrating on the socks. Susan showed my how to post a picture I have on the computer. So, bear with me I may start practicing tomorrow. Scary. Bitsey


----------



## knitgalore

I am at the point of turning heel. Does it matter which 32 stitches we use for heel? Still feel this is too big, however have tried it on and it seems okay. I will continue to learn and if finished size isn't good I will simply knit another.


----------



## citynenanyc

OMGoodness! You guys are so advanced!  very nice.......... 

I'm so far behind and finally have a moment to catch up. Please help me.... I can't seem to get the pattern. I downloaded the zip file, but can't find the pattern itself. I see a few xml files. Maybe it's my laptop?

=D


----------



## knitgalore

I saved it on my computer. Do you think it would make it in a PM? How far are you? Maybe I could help you. Give me an email address and I can send it . PM it!! Your email I mean. You might be in the wrong place. It came as a Word doc.



citynenanyc said:


> OMGoodness! You guys are so advanced!  very nice..........
> 
> I'm so far behind and finally have a moment to catch up. Please help me.... I can't seem to get the pattern. I downloaded the zip file, but can't find the pattern itself. I see a few xml files. Maybe it's my laptop?
> 
> =D


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Basic Fingering Weight Socks on DPNs

Materials: 
100 gm fingering weight sock yarn. 
Size 1 short double-pointed sock needles- set of 5 or whatever size you need to get gauge.
Gauge: 8 stitches/ 1 inch 
Pattern: Sizing is given for a ladies foot: Narrow (average, wide). Finished foot circumference will be 7.5 (8, 8.5).

CO 60 (64, 68) sts over two needles held together. Remove extra needle and place sts as follows: 15 (16, 17)sts on each of 4 needles.

Join to knit circularly, and rib in K2, P2 for 1. 
Change to stockinette st (knit every round) until the total length measures 6", or desired length from top of sock to the ankle bone. 
Heel Flap: 
Combine first 30 (32, 34) sts onto one needle for heel flap. Leave the remaining two needles of 15 (16, 17) sts each unworked until heel turn is completed. Using first 30 (32, 34)sts only, work back and forth in Heel Stitch, as follows: 
Heel Stitch: *K1, Slip 1* to last 2 sts, K2, turn. 
Purl across. 
Repeat these 2 rows until heel flap measures 2(2 ¼, 2½) ending with a knit row, 
turn. 
Note*- Special Heel Treatment: We are now going to turn the heel and continue the Heel Stitch all the way under the heel. We will continue slipping every other st on the knit rows in the heel turn, and in every other round, through the gusset decrease. This gives a nice, reinforced stitch *under* the heel, as well as behind it. In the following rows of the heel, instruction will not be given for which sts to slip (for the continuing heel st.) As you work, on right side rows only, simply slip sts that have been previously slipped, and knit those that have been previously knit. Because of the decreases at either end, your slipped sts will have to be fudged a little. You may knit two sts in succession, but never slip two sts in succession. Just do the best you can to follow the columns of slipped sts in your heel.
Heel Turn:
Still working on 30 (32, 34) heel sts, P17 (18, 19), P2tog, P1, turn (leaving remaining sts unworked on the needle). 
Sl 1, K5, K2tog, K1, turn. 
Purl to one st before the gap left on the last row (where you turned ), P2tog- (closing that gap), P1, turn. 
K to one st before the gap, K2tog, K1, turn. 
Continue in this manner until all stitches have been worked in the row, ending with a knit row working all sts, 18 (18, 20)sts. 
*Reminder: To continue in Heel Stitch under the heel, continue slipping the slips and knitting the knits on all heel sts, as well as the first 4-6 sts into the gussetEvery other round. (Knit all alternate rounds with no slips.) Once you have decreased your gussets back down to the original cast on number of sts (60-64-68) you will discontinue the Heel Stitch and the gusset decreases, and knit all sts around.
Instep: 
Continuing in the same direction, pick up 18 (19, 20) sts along left side edge of heel flap, using the same needle the heel sts are on. This is now NEEDLE #1.
Using a free needle, knit the next 15(16, 17)sts of the sock front. This is now NEEDLE #2.
Using another free needle, knit the remaining 15(16, 17) sts of the sock front. This is now NEEDLE #3.
With a fourth needle, pick up 18(19, 20)sts along right side edge of heel flap. Then knit the next 9(9, 10)sts from needle 1 with this same needle. This is now NEEDLE #4.
Now your sts are divided properly onto 4 needles for decreasing of the insteps. The beginning of the round is now at the center back of the sock.
Decreasing the Instep Gussets:
Round 1: 
K to last 3 sts on needle 1, K2tog, K1. 
K across needles 2 and 3. 
On needle 4, K1, SSK, K to end. 
Round 2: K even 
Continue alternating these 2 rounds - decreasing instep every other round - until you have decreased back down to 60 (64, 68)sts: 15(16, 17) sts on each needle. 
*Reminder: Discontinue Heel Stitch now.
Foot: 
K even on 60 (64, 68)sts, until length from back of heel measures 7 1/2", (or the length of your foot, minus 2" ). End with needle 3.
Toe: 
Needles 4 and 1 now hold the bottom of the sock, and needles 2 and 3 hold the top of the sock. You should still have 15(16, 17) sts on each needle.
Dec Round 1: 
Beginning with needle 4: K1, SSK, K to end of needle. 
Next needle, (#1): K to the last 3 sts, K2tog, K1. 
Next needle, (#2): K1, SSK, K to end. 
Next needle, (#3): K to last 3 sts, K2tog, K1. 
Dec. Round 2: Knit around, needles 4, 1, 2, and 3.
Repeat these two rounds until 24 sts are left (12 on sock top, 12 on sock bottom) . 
The toe can now be closed using either kitchener st. or a 3-needle bind off.
For 3 needle bind off, gently turn the sock inside out through the toe opening, taking care not to snap your little needles. Work the sock material through the opening, a little at a time.
Flatten the sock so that the top is laying on the bottom, with the toe shapings on either side. Move all top stitches onto one needle, and all bottom stitches onto another needle. Holding those two needles parallel, pick up a third needle and knit the first sts from the top and bottom needles, together as one st. Then knit the second sts the same waytogether as one st. Using the right hand needle, lift the first st over the second st, binding it off. Contine along, knitting the next sts on top and bottom needles together as one st, then binding off the previous st over the new st. Work in this manner to the end of all sts, and fasten off. Weave in ends and turn sock right side out. This forms a little seam across the toe, giving the toe added stability.
Repeat pattern for second sock. 
________________________________________
Copyright 2011 by Bonnie Evans. Permission is given to use this pattern for personal and gift socks, including charity. This pattern may not be used for profit without author consent. All rights reserved. Used on KnittingParadise.com with permission.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm working on the gusset decreases. I think I've turned a heel!!!! I have on sock on my dpn's which I am working on, the other is on stitch holders waiting for the heel to start. I think I may actually make a decent pair of socks!! I am so thrilled. Thank you so much Sewbizgirl! You Rock!


----------



## knitgalore

That is so much easier. I was tryuing to help and you just pushed a button. Glad you were here.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Knitgalore, your sock looks wonderful. The colors are fabulous! I don't think it looks big, Mine looks about the same. Great job!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I think my next pair I'm going to do the ribbing to the heel for something different. I'm having too much fun with this sock knitting. And of course I've said it before and I will say it again, I LOVE DPN'S.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

City,

I just pasted it in for you, but it compressed the formatting a little. I have not turned the Word document into a pdf. yet, in case I find mistakes and need to make adjustments. Either Knitgalore or I could email the document to you, but you'd probably still have trouble opening it if you couldn't download it from here. For now just copy and paste it in a document on your computer so you can print yourself a copy.

I edited my email address out of the copy I posted here, for obvious reasons. I get enough spam now, without asking for loads more.

Knitgalore, your sock leg looks great! I am about 1/2" from starting my heel flap, too. For the heel flap, complete the round before it (work back to your start of round marker-- your 'tail' end) and then combine the next two needles of sts onto one needle. Actually, just knit them all onto one needle with your first row of heel st.


----------



## Barbara Ann

OK LADIES, it's after 10:00 here. I turn into a pumpkin. Especially since two of my nieces slept over last night and got me up at the crack of dawn this morning. Hoping to sleep in tomorrow! then back to my socks!


----------



## knitgalore

Barbara Ann, Me too. Once I got the little devils (the 5 needles) tamed a bit. I just have to get past the second sock syndrome. NO!! I just have to get this one done. Hurrah!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I don't seem to suffer from second sock syndrome. YAY!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Goodnight!


----------



## knitgalore

Thanks. I am in for the long haul. I am happy with the way it is going.



Sewbizgirl said:


> I just pasted it in for you, but it compressed the formatting a little. I have not turned the Word document into a pdf. yet, in case I find mistakes and need to make adjustments. Either Knitgalore or I could email the document to you, but you'd probably still have trouble opening it if you couldn't download it from here. For now just copy and paste it in a document on your computer so you can print yourself a copy.
> 
> I edited my email address out of the copy I posted here, for obvious reasons. I get enough spam now, without asking for loads more.
> 
> Knitgalore, your sock leg looks great! I am about 1/2" from starting my heel flap, too. For the heel flap, complete the round before it (work back to your start of round marker-- your 'tail' end) and then combine the next two needles of sts onto one needle. Actually, just knit them all onto one needle with your first row of heel st.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barb, you've been busy... I was hoping to catch you before you picked up sts for your gussets. The common thing is to develop a hole at either corner, on either side of the heel flap where it meets the sock front. If you have a hole there you can darn it up with a little yarn afterwards, but I had some tips for you not to get holes in the first place:

On the first side of the heel flap where you are picking up the gusset sts, make sure the last one you pick up is into the corner, rather than along the side of the heel flap. This sort of bridges the gap that could leave a hole. Then you knit across needles 2 and 3 (the front or top of the sock). When you get to that last st on needle 3, slip it rather than knit it, and with your free needle start picking up for the other gusset up the side, (needle 4) picking up the first st rather close to that st you just slipped at the end of needle 3. This helps reduce the hole at this spot. You still may want to darn up those areas after your sock is done, if it's loose. Just make that decision when you are finished. It's never too late.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hiya KnitGalore, thanks!! ))


Hiya Sewbiz!! Thank you!! Sorry for bugging you. Thanks so much for the pattern. I wish you could see what i see on my end. All better now. Onwards and beyond! Right? Is that how it goes? lol

Hope everyone's enjoying their evening.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I just edited some of my wording on the gusset instructions, so refresh your page...


----------



## knittingneedles

I am so slow!!! I feel like I am running behind everyone trying to catch up....


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> I wish you could see what i see on my end. All better now. Onwards and beyond! Right? Is that how it goes? lol


"To Infinity... and BEYOND" ?


----------



## maryrose

hi, i handwrittened the sock pattern nicely in my knitting notebook. one more rnd. and i'm done with the inch ribbing. i'll try to display my work soon. we're moving this sat. i'll try to squeeze in what i've done as soon as my son can teach me to display the pic.


----------



## maryrose

well you ladies are way ahead of me. remember, i was used to the 4 needles, but i'm quickly get used to the 5.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I am so slow!!! I feel like I am running behind everyone trying to catch up....


Knitting, yours is looking good! Don't feel like you have to catch up or that we are in a race. Remember, this wasn't even supposed to start until the 7th, lol! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

My Progress:


----------



## knittingneedles

Wow, looks like you have done these before, sewbizgirl!!! lol. well done!!

The next parts are scary... heel, gusset... (whatever that means)....


----------



## citynenanyc

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could see what i see on my end. All better now. Onwards and beyond! Right? Is that how it goes? lol
> 
> 
> 
> "To Infinity... and BEYOND" ?
Click to expand...

Haha Thanks! I'm always getting famous lines screwed up...


----------



## citynenanyc

OMG all of your socks are so nice! I can't wait!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Whew... everyone is happy and no one is tearing out their hair. That's amazing. You guys ROCK.

The heel is the most fun part. You just follow _one line at a time_ and the magic just *happens*. This kind of heel has the best fit and feel of any sock heel! You are going to love it.

Tomorrow, Chicks... (providing the power is still on.)


----------



## maryrose

my socks will be ankle socks. that is the length i always wear, esp. from the stores.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, so far the sun is shining on the East coast. I am sure the rain will come later. Walke - up you sleepy heads. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm up! I was reading what I missed last night! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

Would you like a cup of coffee Bitsey?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning everyone! Me and my coffee are here!

Our storm has been downgraded to a tropical depression, winds down to only 35mph now, so not much threat of losing the electricity now... Yay! The 'eye' of the storm will pass through here by 7pm tonight so we still have a long day of more rain. According to the radar, there isn't much storm past the eye, so maybe tomorrow the sun will be shining? Now we watch Katia, to see if our East Coasters will be in trouble...

Maryrose, you did a lot of work, hand copying the sock pattern! Ankle socks sound good. You will catch up to everyone in no time if you are doing short socks.

I got sleepy last night working on my heel flap. The first purl row of the heel flap is a bit difficult to work, with needles 2 and 3 in front of it. If it's easier for you all, you can thread up a darning needle and put those sts from needles 2 and 3 on a piece of waste yarn. Then the sock heel will be easier to work with the needles out of the way. Just try that if you are having a problem...

So... I'm wondering if Barb stayed up all night and knit down to her toe? She is chugging right through her sock!

Some people become sock addicts... There is an entire Yahoogroups list devoted to sock knitting, and it's been going for over a decade. The reasons sock knitting is so appealing is that you have a very small project you can take anywhere and pull out to work on in spare moments. If you are doing a simple pattern such as we are, you have long periods of mindless, round and round knitting, so good for times when you have to carry on a conversation. Also, you get a lot of knitting BANG for your buck with socks. A ball of sock yarn isn't too expensive and you have hours and hours of knitting pleasure out of it. When you visit a new LYS, and want to buy _something_ but not break the budget, you can always pick up a ball of sock yarn. And on top of all that, you end up with some fabulous fitting and feeling socks that you will enjoy wearing. That's why knitting socks ROCKS.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

There you are, Barbara Ann... you must be at work. So tell me, are you slipping the heel sts all the way under the heel, or did you decide to just skip that?

(Oops, maybe not at work... it's Labor Day.)


----------



## Barbara Ann

Not at work. As for the heel stitches, I admit I screwed up there. I just did the ss. I wanted to do the heel stitches as you mentioned it was stronger. But i didn't want to frog it so I just kept going. I will finish the second sock the same. BUT, I do plan to do another pair (already have the yarn picked out!) in ribbing down the leg like yours, and I will make sure I remember the heel stitch under the heel this time! I am a sock addict. I was before this KAL, just couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong to make my socks look so weird. I still don't know what I did wrong, but this pair is coming out awesome. Quite proud of myself I must admit. Also, I don't seem to have any holes along the gusset as you had mentioned it possible. So whatever I did, I must have done it right! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

By the way, I just finished the gusset decrease! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

I expect to finish this sock today, as today is a knitting day!!!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Cool... very glad you are not seeing holes in your gusset corners. I guess I had forgotten you have made socks before, so you knew how to do the pick ups. Good job!

The heel stitch through the heel isn't really all that much. You just keep slipping in line with the previous slips, as close as you can. There are decreases that will change your st. count, so you just k 2 sts between the slips in some places to keep the slips in line-- fudge it a bit. Once you get past the heel turn it's a breeze to keep slipping every other round, until the gussets are fully decreased.

I never could understand why sock patterns ONLY have heel st in the heel flaps, when it's the bottoms of the heels that always wear out first? I started doing it my own way a long time ago, and my heels don't wear out on the bottoms.

You'll have to try it next time. Post an updated picture when you can...


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, children and grands have gone home. It seems lonely all of a sudden. But give me an hour and I will be fine. Ok, I am so far behind everyone. I now have my stitches on four needs. Do I immediately start with the rib or do I do one row of straight knitting? Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all, children and grands have gone home. It seems lonely all of a sudden. But give me an hour and I will be fine. Ok, I am so far behind everyone. I now have my stitches on four needs. Do I immediately start with the rib or do I do one row of straight knitting? Bitsey


Start ribbing... :-D


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, everyone I have just done the rib on one needle. It seems like a jumbled mess, but that one needle did work out. Take a deep breath and tackle #2. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I'm paying bills online so I'll be around for a while if you need me. But I think you'll be fine...


----------



## Bitsey

No, i AM NOT FINE.wHICH NEEDLE IS # 2? i THINK i AM GOING BACK TO THE VIDEO. b Sorry about the caps...hit the wrong key.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> No, i AM NOT FINE.wHICH NEEDLE IS # 2? i THINK i AM GOING BACK TO THE VIDEO. b Sorry about the caps...hit the wrong key.


Okay, deep breath... You said you worked needle 1 okay. The next needle is #2. Then 3, then 4, then back to the beginning of the round with needle 1 again.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I think the video you are watching is on three needles. And her hands move lightening fast. But maybe between that and this you will get it. Hope so.


----------



## Barbara Ann

#2 would be the next needle in line to knit/purl.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, So I do not get confused, I am going to try the three needle and knit with the fourth. If I can do that, then I can move to the fourth. B


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, we have the moving truck reserved for saturday. i hope it doesn't rain. when i'm settled in the other place i'm going to try to sell my 3 cross stitch pictures on e-bay. i won't make them too pricy but i'll see if they sell. go to my profile & you'll see what i was into when i was younger. i make a beautiful secret garden one too, (not shown).but now i'm definitly not into crossstitching big pics. i'm now enjoying knitting and crocheting. bitsey's right. the days are going too fast.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Ok, So I do not get confused, I am going to try the three needle and knit with the fourth. If I can do that, then I can move to the fourth. B


Yes, work on 3 for about 1/2" or so... then move your sts.

When you move them, make sure you leave your start of round (the yarn tail) at the beginning of needle 1, and just move the sts til you have 15? on each needle. (If you cast on 60 you will need 15 on each. If you cast on 64 you need 16 on each...)

Holler if you need me to rephrase that when you get there...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, we have the moving truck reserved for saturday. i hope it doesn't rain. when i'm settled in the other place i'm going to try to sell my 3 cross stitch pictures on e-bay. i won't make them too pricy but i'll see if they sell. go to my profile & you'll see what i was into when i was younger. i make a beautiful secret garden one too, (not shown).but now i'm definitly not into crossstitching big pics. i'm now enjoying knitting and crocheting. bitsey's right. the days are going too fast.


Wow, Maryrose. Those are gorgeous. If I had made those I wouldn't part with them. I would frame them and hang them up! Your stitches are beautiful and even, too.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9980-1.html


----------



## Bitsey

Lordy, I will think about moving them, when I can at least get around the board even once without crashing and burning. For me it is difficult learning something without having it right here in front of me. If you were sitting next to me I don't think that there would ne a problem. But when I screw up I have to type in a question and if no one is around...I just walk away. Borry folks, thant's me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Lordy, I will think about moving them, when I can at least get around the board even once without crashing and burning. For me it is difficult learning something without having it right here in front of me. If you were sitting next to me I don't think that there would ne a problem. But when I screw up I have to type in a question and if no one is around...I just walk away. Borry folks, thant's me.


I'm on my computer so it will only take a minute before I get back to this page, once the "bong" goes off... :lol:

You can do this. Be patient. Just work round and round, from needle to needle. :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, Maryrose, those are truly beautiful. I don't think that I could part with them. I would try to frame them and hange them in my home. Beautiful Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

here is where i'm at now.


----------



## Bitsey

That is great Maryrose. I will work at it and see how I do . Later. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> here is where i'm at now.


That looks fabulous! And you learned how to post pictures, too, whoopee!


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, not yet. my son did it for me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, not yet. my son did it for me.


Didn't you get him to show you how? It's so easy.


----------



## knitgalore

Sewbizgirl, I am in a quandry and need your suggestion. I find I only have 31 stitches on needle. First what did I do wrong and then can I fix it? See pic. It looks to be about 2 rows down. Do I frog until I have the right number of stitches on needles?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Sewbizgirl, I am in a quandry and need your suggestion. I find I only have 31 stitches on needle. First what did I do wrong and then can I fix it? See pic. It looks to be about 2 rows down. Do I frog until I have the right number of stitches on needles?


Most likely you dropped a stitch there, but I can't see because that paper is blocking it. Look for a loose st that dropped in that column of sts. If you can't find it and work it back up to your satisfaction, then yes, take out a few rows until you can pick up the 32 sts again. Just a minor setback...


----------



## Bitsey

Well, I do the first needle fine, then everything seems to get twisted while hanging there, and then I don't know where to go..So far, I have re- cast on three times. I cut off the old stuff. It gets worn out. I will keep on trying. I just may have bought a whole bunch of sock yarn for future swaps. Maybe I should stick to sweaters. B


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, he was in a hurry.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Well, I do the first needle fine, then everything seems to get twisted while hanging there, and then I don't know where to go..So far, I have re- cast on three times. I cut off the old stuff. It gets worn out. I will keep on trying. I just may have bought a whole bunch of sock yarn for future swaps. Maybe I should stick to sweaters. B


To begin, lay your needles down flat on the table and bring them together into the triangle or square shape. Make sure all your "knots" from your cast on are to the insides of the needles before you join and begin knitting in the round. Then pick them up and take care not to twist anything. Then knit that first st and keep going. When you get to the end of the first needle, use the empty needle to start knitting the sts on the next needle.

Take a break and then come back to it... Some people just don't learn best from reading words and need to hear and/or see the instruction. If this doesn't work out for you, you still have a class scheduled for Wednesday at the LYS, right? It will all be a lot clearer after that. You may just need someone to show you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Don't give up, Bitsey. You will be able to knit socks.

(One day you'll laugh about how hard it was to get started...)


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you. B


----------



## knitgalore

Thank you sewbizgirl, it was a good ways down and I don't know how i didn't see it sooner, but am back to 32 stitches and will talk to you in a bit. I will likely need a bit of help when I go on to heel turn. Your directions are fine, it is my brain that sees them a little muddled. Stay tuned......


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Thank you sewbizgirl, it was a good ways down and I don't know how i didn't see it sooner, but am back to 32 stitches and will talk to you in a bit. I will likely need a bit of help when I go on to heel turn. Your directions are fine, it is my brain that sees them a little muddled. Stay tuned......


Good, you caught it... I will be around my computer for a little while longer. The weather is so depressing I feel like I need to go to the gym, get on a treadmill, and Run, Forest, Run... Always makes me feel better.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Never mind...


----------



## knitgalore

I didn't do the slips at the beginning of rows. Will that be a ptoblem?
Heel done, now do I go right to the instep skipping the reminder you wrote? Actually it looks like I need to do something to get to 64 stitches.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Heel done, now do I go right to the instep skipping the reminder you wrote? Actually it looks like I need to do something to get to 64 stitches.


No, I started writing a post about the heel flaps but changed my mind. Sorry for the confusion.

Go on to the heel turn next, just as the patterns says. You are still working on just the sts from the heel flap, still all on one needle.

First read about continuing the heel st through the heel turn and gussets... and decide if you want to do this. Basically, it's just contining to slip the sts that were previously slipped, every other row. As you work decreases in the heel turn, sometimes you will need to knit two sts between slips, as you lose some sts in the decreases. Just keep your slips in line as best you can, and never slip two sts in a row. Better to knit two sts in a row, if you have to...

For the heel turn you are working "short rows", which simply means you will only knit as many sts as the pattern says, then you will turn and work back. You work closer and closer to a full row with every turn, until all the sts are in play again. Just follow line by line, exactly as written, and you'll see what I mean by that.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> I didn't do the slips at the beginning of rows. Will that be a ptoblem?


No, that was my error. Forget what I said. I already deleted that post.


----------



## knittingneedles

WOW, You guys get up at the break of dawn???? I had to read thru 5 pages this morning...

Well, Happy Labor day to you all.. Seems like we are all laboring with this socks..

I think I knitted way too tight and this sock will fit a child not me.. but we will see...I am trying to loosen up a bit now that I realized how tight I was working..

No offense to anyone.. but it's taking a frea***in long time to get to 6 inches... I am at 4.5 now.. probably another full day of knitting to get to 6 (hopefully)...

I read the post that Sewbiz writes about the heel and gussets and to me, it sound like a foreign language...I understand the steps.. but the execution seems untouchable to me.. but once I get down to 6 inches I will start struggling thru it..

Sock addiction???? I still don't get it!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Sorry to interrupt, but I think I have got it. Still working on it. I said to self, self stop using tiny needles and tiny yarn, do what you do to teach grandaughters. Use a larger yarn and larger needles and then you easily see what you are doing. So I did. I have done two rows in the rib. I will continue working to see if I have twisted anything. If I am successful with this, then I will go back to the small needles and yarn. B


----------



## Bitsey

Hey knitting. At least you have over 4 inches. I only have two rows and that is on my practice. Boy, I hate being the tail end. But that is what happens when children come for the weekend. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Sweetie, Bitsey... 

I have been knitting forever so far... 

SO i am sure you will catch up quickly.. or I can wait for you to catch up to me and we can do the heel etc together???


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, now I have done 3 rows, so far everything looks good. I am going to go for 6 or 7 rosw in the fat yarn. If everything looks really good, then "I think I've got it!" "The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain." By George, I think she's got it. Bitsey (let's hope so)


----------



## knittingneedles

that was a good idea!! I wish .. I would have thought of that..

Actually, I would have preferred to have thicker socks for in the house.. since I barely wear socks outside.. (not in 110)...

But these are coming out pretty.. so that's cool..

Sewbiz, I was wondering: can the pattern be used with thicker yarn for house socks??? 

I love to pattern cause it seems so easy to do...


----------



## Bitsey

Knitting, I just did it with worsted weight yarn and the #2 dpns. It seem to work as far as the rib went. Remember I am doing only about an inch. I don't know how a heel or toe would work. B


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, now I am going to go for the big time....tiny yarn and needles. Scary..


----------



## knittingneedles

Cant be half as scary as childbirth!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Childbirth......that hurts then it is over. This could continue for the rest of my life...it won't grow up and go away. B


----------



## knittingneedles

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Too funny and too much.....

But the socks also cost much less ......

And if it continues for your life.. that means you LOVE it.. and it is a little pleasure in your life!!!

Keep knitting, you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

I am knitting, trying to cast on. I am doing 60 sts on three needles. If I can do this correctly then maybe I will grow up and use 4 needles. One step at a time. B

PS: I am very proud of you accomplishing what you have done.


----------



## knittingneedles

Love you too girlie.. and I am proud of you too!!!!

We are in this together.. together at last at twilight time!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Well, here goes. I have cast on the very very tiny yarn on very very tiny needles. Listen for the scream. B


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, I pulled it off the nedles. I ended up twisting it. Are the wooded needles sharper on the ends than the metal ones? I will keeep on trying. B


----------



## Bitsey

All right have it cast on, and I am trying for the upteenth time. If it doesn't work this time I may take a break for the day. B


----------



## maryrose

hi, i really like that "drop" website. someday i'll make some cotton socks to wear around the house. but right now it's a challenge knitting these socks that we can wear in our shoes. my socks will work up faster because i like wearing ankle socks. now whenever i make my husband a pr. that will take way longer.


----------



## Bitsey

All right. It is almost 3:30 PM I have been at this since about 10 am. I just dropped a stitch and I pulled it all out. I am taking a break. My hand is starting to cramp. I just don't understand. with the larger yarn it worked and using #2 needles. I just can't seem to "feel" this nashua yarn. B


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96905-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

